# Sticky  * Official Longines Hydroconquest Thread *



## Triton9

I hope this can be a sticky and lets start a thread everything about Longines Hydroconquest. Hope more Hydroconquest owner can support this thread and post your info or photo of your baby.

Here is my one and only Longines Hydroconquest chrono Maxi.


----------



## di0fref




----------



## J.J. Black




----------



## Temperarely

I'm in.



















Cheers,
Elf.


----------



## AAMC

me too...


----------



## hrasco185




----------



## naihet

went to a better home, but i'll find em again one day:


----------



## CMTFR

Ok. Here is mine:


----------



## Fivetide




----------



## Aerofish




----------



## KindaDevil

I have tried few combos! it´s quite a versatile watch  plus few natos that i haven´t bothered taking photos yet.


----------



## Zama

^ What mesh do you have it on? I quite like that. Must get for my blue one.


----------



## KindaDevil

Hi Zama, it´s a Strapcode Retro Ploprof Flatten ¨Shark¨ mesh; in the online store it's listed as being available in 19mm and 21mm too; however, when I went to the local shop I could only get the 20mm one and my Hydro is the smaller 19mm lugs version, so I had to adjust the mesh's width a bit with help of a wire cutter. I also adjusted the mesh to fit the original Longines clasp instead of the provided one. It looks perfect, u can't notice the adjustments.


----------



## tatt169

Count me in! :-!


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

one of my favorites in my collection. Going in for service today though.


----------



## Triton9

Very nice blue longines :-!


----------



## KindaDevil




----------



## *El Ocho 1*

back from service!!!


----------



## KindaDevil

New strap


----------



## an198317

Hello KindaDevil,

That's a GREAT looking strap. I am wondering where did you buy it from? Thanks.



KindaDevil said:


> New strap
> 
> View attachment 797461
> 
> View attachment 797466


----------



## KindaDevil

Hi an198317, it's a di-modell traveller; I bought it from watch band specialists. They're located in Germany and it's an inexpensive strap, about 20 euro including shipping to Asia. I think I will stick with it for a while since it's very comfortable, polyurethane coated fabric and leather, plus it's waterproof to 100 meter. Cheers!


----------



## gobigkid

KindaDevil said:


> Hi an198317, it's a di-modell traveller; I bought it from watch band specialists. They're located in Germany and it's an inexpensive strap, about 20 euro including shipping to Asia. I think I will stick with it for a while since it's very comfortable, polyurethane coated fabric and leather, plus it's waterproof to 100 meter. Cheers!


Hi KindaDevil, did you change the strap yourself? if yes, is it hard? Looking at your stunning strap and I'm thinking about ordering a leather strap for my hydroconquest (even though it doesn't arrive).
Thanks man.


----------



## KindaDevil

gobigkid said:


> Hi KindaDevil, did you change the strap yourself? if yes, is it hard? Looking at your stunning strap and I'm thinking about ordering a leather strap for my hydroconquest (even though it doesn't arrive).
> Thanks man.


Hi! I did it myself; I think if you take it to the watch shop there is still a small risk of them scratching the lugs.
It´s not difficult; if you are using the SS bracelet the first thing you should do is detaching the clasp, so you can face the watch down over a cushioned surface and work on the springbars. You can either use a springbar tool or a small jeweler´s screw driver.
Some people cover the lugs with small pieces of adhesive tape to reduce the risk of scratching them.


----------



## gobigkid

KindaDevil said:


> Hi! I did it myself; I think if you take it to the watch shop there is still a small risk of them scratching the lugs.
> It´s not difficult; if you are using the SS bracelet the first thing you should do is detaching the clasp, so you can face the watch down over a cushioned surface and work on the springbars. You can either use a springbar tool or a small jeweler´s screw driver.
> Some people cover the lugs with small pieces of adhesive tape to reduce the risk of scratching them.


Thanks very much.


----------



## Desmodude

Got my first longines yesterday. It's a 39mm auto black. Love it!!!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## s.erickson87

Hello gents (and ladies). First post and first question after quite a bit of lurking. I am putting serious thought into buying a hydroconquest and my only concern is that the website states it has an aluminum bezel. To those who have it, does this make it more prone to scratches? And how is the weight? 

Thanks


----------



## Temperarely

Hi ,and welcome.


I think they mean "the inlay" in the bezel.


Cheers,
Elf.


----------



## s.erickson87

Going to have to find me one. Originally wanted an Omega Seamaster, just can't justify the price difference. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Desmodude

Posting a higher quality pic with an appropriate background ?









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## s.erickson87

Anybody have anymore lume shots?


----------



## gobigkid

Just got a call from Goldsmith yesterday, they inform me that they can only have the Hydroconquest 39mm for me in about January 2013. Cannot believe that, I got the deposit back and felt really disappointed. Can anybody recommend me good AD in the UK instead of Goldsmith and Ernest Jones?
Btw, when did the 1st hydroconquest be produced? and when will Longines introduce the replacement? (of course, in your opinion)
Thanks for your advises.


----------



## CafeRacerMark

Hi Gobigkid,

Certain you're in the Reading area? If so try Robert Gatward. They've got about 6 branches nationwide, in fact I was actually in the Windsor branch today asking if the 39mm Hydroconquest is still available. Yes the Manager said, and is in fact shipping one from another branch just for me to have a look at.

Cheers!
Mark


----------



## Monocrom

Saw a Hydroconquest at Tourneau a few days ago. Surprised at how thin and good-looking it was. It's good-looking in a lot of these pics, but even better in real life.


----------



## gobigkid

CafeRacerMark said:


> Hi Gobigkid,
> 
> Certain you're in the Reading area? If so try Robert Gatward. They've got about 6 branches nationwide, in fact I was actually in the Windsor branch today asking if the 39mm Hydroconquest is still available. Yes the Manager said, and is in fact shipping one from another branch just for me to have a look at.
> 
> Cheers!
> Mark


Thanks very much Mark. I call them today but they tell me that they only have the chronograph version, no 3 hands version at all. Just my bad luck.
Again, I really appreciate your kind helps.


----------



## 3th3r

s.erickson87 said:


> Anybody have anymore lume shots?


It's all I got


----------



## 3th3r

Here is mine, 41mm version, acquired a few months ago.


----------



## Psychos

3th3r said:


> It's all I got


Looks nice... how long does the lume last?


----------



## s.erickson87

Hey thanks for the lume shot 3th3r. I have read some thought the lume was sub-par. But that looks good to me. Sometimes you dont want a nightlight on your wrist.

Also I just ordered my Hydroconquest from the local AD and apparently they are now coming with a lumed second hand. Ill have to get some shots up when I get it.


----------



## Monocrom

s.erickson87 said:


> Also I just ordered my Hydroconquest from the local AD and apparently they are now coming with a lumed second hand. Ill have to get some shots up when I get it.


Would love to see a pic of one with a lumed seconds hand. That sounds great.


----------



## Triton9

Psychos said:


> Looks nice... how long does the lume last?


Lume is decent. Better than average but if you compare to Omega PO. PO will wins hand down easily.


----------



## s.erickson87

This is the only picture I could find with the lumed second hand. _This is not my Image._ Cant wait to take my own picture because it will mean I have my watch!


----------



## 3th3r

s.erickson87 said:


> Hey thanks for the lume shot 3th3r. I have read some thought the lume was sub-par. But that looks good to me. Sometimes you dont want a nightlight on your wrist.
> 
> Also I just ordered my Hydroconquest from the local AD and apparently they are now coming with a lumed second hand. Ill have to get some shots up when I get it.


Congrats! And yeah the lume is fine for reading the time, but it's not going to help you find your keys in the dark.


----------



## Psychos

Triton9 said:


> Lume is decent. Better than average but if you compare to Omega PO. PO will wins hand down easily.


I guess Omega PO wins against almost anything in lume quality... maybe except Seiko?

But I am glad to hear that the lume is decent... I am thinking of buying a Longines myself.


----------



## mechmovement

Triton9 said:


> Lume is decent. Better than average but if you compare to Omega PO. PO will wins hand down easily.


Yeah, I haven't seen anything trump a PO in a lume contest. Even in comparison to the Sub.


----------



## Triton9

mechmovement said:


> Yeah, I haven't seen anything trump a PO in a lume contest. Even in comparison to the Sub.


Sub is not famous for its lume. Even the new Rolex Sub-C which uses blue lume still can't beat the green monster C-3!


----------



## gobigkid

Just received my Hydroconquest today. Sadly, the indicator on my watch dial is "300m/1000ft". It's not the latest version.
Does anybody know is there any differences between the "300m/1000ft" model and the "30bar(300meter)" model? I'm thinking about a refund now.
Thanks very much.


----------



## tatt169

gobigkid said:


> Just received my Hydroconquest today. Sadly, the indicator on my watch dial is "300m/1000ft". It's not the latest version.
> Does anybody know is there any differences between the "300m/1000ft" model and the "30bar(300meter)" model? I'm thinking about a refund now.
> Thanks very much.


The only difference is the text on the dial and i believe the wording on the caseback may differ also, but this is trivial for me personally and hardly a deal breaker. Congrats on the pick up, its a great watch wear it in health.


----------



## gobigkid

tatt169 said:


> The only difference is the text on the dial and i believe the wording on the caseback may differ also, but this is trivial for me personally and hardly a deal breaker. Congrats on the pick up, its a great watch wear it in health.


well, have it on my wrist today and cannot take it off. Really enjoy this watch. I will keep it, thanks Tatt169


----------



## Monocrom

s.erickson87 said:


> View attachment 826681
> 
> This is the only picture I could find with the lumed second hand. _This is not my Image._ Cant wait to take my own picture because it will mean I have my watch!


Thanks for the pic. Sorry for the late reply.


----------



## Triton9

gobigkid said:


> Just received my Hydroconquest today. Sadly, the indicator on my watch dial is "300m/1000ft". It's not the latest version.
> Does anybody know is there any differences between the "300m/1000ft" model and the "30bar(300meter)" model? I'm thinking about a refund now.
> Thanks very much.


the picture


----------



## s.erickson87

Ugh, back ordered. Anybody else having trouble finding one?


----------



## pfcdre

Hi i was told december at earliest from my local AD so i got mine from Rome,Im uk based lol.Guess is the older model but i love it,arrived today.Oh really like the shark mesh bracelet on these may have to indulge.Thanks for showing gives some good ideas:-!


----------



## MHFernandes

_"Just got a call from Goldsmith yesterday, they inform me that they can only have the Hydroconquest 39mm for me in about January 2013. Cannot believe that, I got the deposit back and felt really disappointed. Can anybody recommend me good AD in the UK instead of Goldsmith and Ernest Jones?
Btw, when did the 1st hydroconquest be produced? and when will Longines introduce the replacement? (of course, in your opinion)
Thanks for your advises."
_
There is an AD in Leeds, Uk, that have one auto 39mm blue piece.


----------



## s.erickson87

You gentlemen have me envious. South Dakota is a pretty rural state. Many here spend their lives barely leaving their county let alone the state or country. Having the nicest watch in the room is as simple as the fossil I bought in grade school. And the only experience I have in another country is while deployed! Someday I will get to shop watches in Europe


----------



## Dr. Guntram Shatterhand

Well... here's mine to add to the mix. I LOVE THIS WATCH... don't see many of this model around too, which adds a 'little something' to owning one


----------



## Lexi

39mm Quartz...


----------



## Fomenko

My 41 mm is gone, but it will be replaced by a Legend Diver in January...


----------



## GrahamF

Hi everyone, love the photo's. Just picked up mine from Fraser Hart in Bentalls Centre Kingston. Last one they had anywhere & none available in EJ. Black dial. 41mm. Mine has "Automatic" & "300m/1000ft", can anyone advise me when they changed to "30bar/300"? I love the watch, but was just interested how old it might be. Thank you.


----------



## pidu

This thread practically sold me the Hydroconquest. I got mine about a week ago. It's glued to my arm:


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

really, I think think my Hydro conquest gets the most wrist time of any of my watches


----------



## ludawg23

Beautiful piece fellas...really considering pulling the trigger on this beauty. Definitely going with the black dial...

Does anyone know the size between the lugs for aftermarket rubber straps? 20mm or 22mm?

I'm torn between the regular diver and the chronograph. What do you guys think?


----------



## tatt169

ludawg23 said:


> I'm torn between the regular diver and the chronograph. What do you guys think?


 I prefered the three hander, as i think there are much nicer looking chronos out there in my eyes. The machined caseback is unreal!


----------



## ludawg23

Thanks. I am pretty sold on the non-chrono...great looking piece.


----------



## ludawg23

Does anyone have their hydroconquest on an aftermarket strap? I believe the distance between the lugs is 21mm...trying to see if fitting a 22mm strap would be difficult.


----------



## mindyoursoul

I got the Conquest silver on Xmas and I'm thinking to exchange it for a HydroConquest Automatic 41mm. Its more expensive than the quarts (duh) since the quarts is only 38 mm (?). However, you think its worth the additional cost to get an automatic over an quarts? This is my first "real" watch and I'm new to this watch-game so I dont know that much about automatics or Longines as a brand for that part either.


----------



## hrasco185

ludawg23 said:


> Does anyone have their hydroconquest on an aftermarket strap? I believe the distance between the lugs is 21mm...trying to see if fitting a 22mm strap would be difficult.











Actually a 22 mm Hamilton strap
Fits great.


----------



## FranClar




----------



## CafeRacerMark

mindyoursoul said:


> I got the Conquest silver on Xmas and I'm thinking to exchange it for a HydroConquest Automatic 41mm. Its more expensive than the quarts (duh) since the quarts is only 38 mm (?). However, you think its worth the additional cost to get an automatic over an quarts? This is my first "real" watch and I'm new to this watch-game so I dont know that much about automatics or Longines as a brand for that part either.


Hi mindyoursoul, I personally would always choose an automatic over a quartz but then I have quite a few in my collection BUT if you think you may be happy with just one or two watches then keep to quartz.

I don't think there's anything wrong with a 39mm but that depends on your wrist size of course. My biggest watch is just 40mm, smallest is 36mm. My wrist size is 18.5 cm (7 1/4 inches)


----------



## mindyoursoul

CafeRacerMark said:


> Hi mindyoursoul, I personally would always choose an automatic over a quartz but then I have quite a few in my collection BUT if you think you may be happy with just one or two watches then keep to quartz.
> 
> I don't think there's anything wrong with a 39mm but that depends on your wrist size of course. My biggest watch is just 40mm, smallest is 36mm. My wrist size is 18.5 cm (7 1/4 inches)


Thx for your reply CafeRacerMark! I finally went for the automatic 41mm so I went back to the jewellery store to change my watch. However, the Hydroconquest in black was out of stock at Longines main warehouse (?) as well. When I asked when it will be back in stock, they told me that it could take from a few months to 1-2 year(s). I got a bit disappointed when I finally made up my mind with all the watches in the store, what brand? should it be automatic/quartz, what colour, what size etc.

HOWEVER, I finally went with the blue one and I'm SUPER HAPPY!!!! Check it out:


----------



## CafeRacerMark

Hi MindYourSoul, your blue 41mm automatic looks great!


----------



## mindyoursoul

CafeRacerMark said:


> Hi MindYourSoul, your blue 41mm automatic looks great!


Thx! I think I made the better choice going with blue, I was a bit snowed into the black one but I have always like blue watches. However black might be to "plain" and boring even if its nice and classy. Funny is the watch looks black if you look at it from distance. So I got both haha.

I just love it! 

BTW, anyone know if keeping it around my new iMac 27" is consider it a dangerous place for the watch since I read that magnetic fields can mess up the watch. I understand but I just wanna know if my computer counts as a magnetic field in that way (such as speakers, fridges etc).

Cheers!


----------



## calibro9




----------



## Andyjay

Here is a picture of mine, 41mm Auto in Black...

On Bracelet










on Timefactor Retro Rubber (22mm)










Just not sure if I can keep it as it may fund a Damasko habit...


----------



## mindyoursoul

Andyjay said:


> Here is a picture of mine, 41mm Auto in Black...
> 
> on Timefactor Retro Rubber (22mm)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just not sure if I can keep it as it may fund a Damasko habit...


Is that the blue model with a black bezel? Looks like it on the second picture?

Btw here is my "wrist shot":


----------



## Kells

Love the new acquisition.


----------



## Temperarely

ludawg23 said:


> Does anyone have their hydroconquest on an aftermarket strap? I believe the distance between the lugs is 21mm...trying to see if fitting a 22mm strap would be difficult.


Casesize 41mm <-> 21mm strapsize
Casesize 39mm <-> 19mm strapsize

But one can easy putt a 22mm on the 41mm size case.










Cheers,
Elf.


----------



## Andyjay

mindyoursoul said:


> Is that the blue model with a black bezel? Looks like it on the second picture


No it is just a bad picture! It is black dial, black bezel...


----------



## catarad

It looks better in RL, doesn't it?


----------



## s.erickson87

Very nice watches gentlemen. I will own one someday.


----------



## CafeRacerMark

My white dialled 3-hander Hydroconquest arrived Thursday. Took a few attempts the get the bracelet sizing right. The size of the removable links is stupidly big, must be 15mm? but the 3 holes in the diver's extension are only a few mm between so I can easily see the Hydroconquest being too tight or too loose for people. Fortunately for me it's just right but I'm wondering how many people would like a Hydroconquest but can't wear one comfortably due to the silly sizing of the removable links? I've not seen Longines offer half-size links but I will have a scout around.

Once I finally got the bracelet sorted, it feels good. Mine's the 39mm version but still 48mm lug to lug and 12mm in height so it's still pretty big on my 7-inch wrists. But it feels good and confortable 

Close up that shows the red markers quite well:









On the wrist:


----------



## tatt169

The last few posts I have seen on here show silver bezels and are missing the '9' numeral that I have on mine.. is this a new updated version or something?!


----------



## CafeRacerMark

Hi tatt169,

I'm fairly certain that the silver bezel and non-9 numerals are definately not a new or updated version of the HC, rather I think they're discontinued models that may still be occasionally lurking around.


----------



## tatt169

CafeRacerMark said:


> Hi tatt169,
> 
> I'm fairly certain that the silver bezel and non-9 numerals are definately not a new or updated version of the HC, rather I think they're discontinued models that may still be occasionally lurking around.


Cheers for clearing that up for me Mark, it had me a little puzzled as I've not seen that version before


----------



## Mr Tetley

Has anyone in the UK tried to order a 39mm Auto from Goldsmiths recently? Are they available from Longines yet or still going on back order?

Thanks.


----------



## Mr Tetley

Is this a current model? Looks good.

edit: just read previous posts! no need to answer. Lovely watch though!



CafeRacerMark said:


> My white dialled 3-hander Hydroconquest arrived Thursday. Took a few attempts the get the bracelet sizing right. The size of the removable links is stupidly big, must be 15mm? but the 3 holes in the diver's extension are only a few mm between so I can easily see the Hydroconquest being too tight or too loose for people. Fortunately for me it's just right but I'm wondering how many people would like a Hydroconquest but can't wear one comfortably due to the silly sizing of the removable links? I've not seen Longines offer half-size links but I will have a scout around.
> 
> Once I finally got the bracelet sorted, it feels good. Mine's the 39mm version but still 48mm lug to lug and 12mm in height so it's still pretty big on my 7-inch wrists. But it feels good and confortable
> 
> Close up that shows the red markers quite well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the wrist:


----------



## Boenna_69

I have this with a silver dial... I love the watch!










Caseback looks good too!


----------



## gobigkid

Mr Tetley said:


> Has anyone in the UK tried to order a 39mm Auto from Goldsmiths recently? Are they available from Longines yet or still going on back order?
> 
> Thanks.


i did order 39mm HC from Goldsmiths 3 months ago, and after 20 days, they called and told me to wait until new year. No way, I took my money back and bought the 41mm in Ernest & Jones. I have a small wrist and it still fits perfectly. Try 41mm so that u don't have to wait so long. Good luck.


----------



## ses4me

Finally arrived after a 2-month wait. Worth it!


----------



## crazyfist

Purchased this 2nd hand at an authorized dealer about 6 months ago, best money I've spent since then.


----------



## SkiBum

Hey everybody, seriously thinking about picking up a three handed HC sometime in the next few months, love the look of it. A few questions for you owners out there:

1) How is the accuracy?
2) Is the bracelet solid end links?
3) Anybody have a lume pic with the lumed seconds hand?

Thanks guys! Been drooling over this thread all day


----------



## Kells

Hey SkiBum, the three handed HC is pretty sweet, the accuracy is good, about +6/per day. The bracelet is nice, not as blingy as it looks online and is very comfortable. None of mine have a lumed second hand and I have a 39mm blue and 41mm black. Here is a lume shot of the 39mm blue.


----------



## SkiBum

Thanks for the reply, Kells. +6/day is definitely solid, and I have heard some people report even better, chronometer grade timekeeping, but I guess you have to get lucky on that 

Good to hear the bracelet is comfy, and not "blingy"; is there a micro adjust and does it work nicely? How do you feel about the bracelet quality compared to other pieces you've owned?

As far as the lumed second hand, I had heard that some of the newer ones feature this, but it is definitely not a dealbreaker if it doesn't have it. I'm assuming it doesn't bother you much?


----------



## Dr. Guntram Shatterhand

Love mine... currently away back at Longines in Switzerland being fixed tho!!!  Cant wait to have her back!


----------



## mindyoursoul

My hydro is 1.5 month old now and at first the watch was like a couple of minutes too fast within 2 weeks so I waited until 1st of Feb to do calibration. I did set the time on the second after my computer and now 7 days later its 2.5 min too fast again. I'm wondering if its because my watch is fairly new and if it needs time to set in correctly? I mean the oil and the cogwheels etc? Im thinking of going back to where I bought it and ask the to adjust it. For me a almost 3 minutes too fast after a week is waaay to much?

What you guys think??


----------



## Monocrom

Take it there, have it regulated.


----------



## miikaa

Hi!

I´m new to this forum, and now after couple years with hamilton khaki mechanical officer and cheap orient auto diver I´m looking to buy a little better diver.
Longines hydroconquest automatic is in my price-range. But I´m not sure if i want to buy it with blue or black face... I´ve found both (41mm). Which one you guys think is more versatile? I think some day I´d like to have brown strap to my new watch. Any recommendations? Wich one would be better with brown strap, and maybe easier to wear as "every-day watch"?

Thanks for your answers already and greetings from Finland!


----------



## tatt169

i own a black 39mm version, but I would say go blue as the blue on this looks great with the sunburst dial, would also look better on a brown strap and seems the more casual of the two. It was my first 'nice' watch and given my time again i would go blue as my collection is now filled with boring black faced watches ;-)


----------



## Triton9

Blue is nice. I agree, go with it!


----------



## miikaa

Hi!

And thanks for answers! Still not sure... Some how I´d like black more, but blue is maybe little more versatile

Anyway, when I was checking out different watches, I think I saw blue HC... I think I saw one, which had those marked areas in same color as dial is.
View attachment 970431


Is that possible, or did I just dream or is it fake(which i doubt because it was authorised dealer and mentioned longines-website?


----------



## sensejae

I absolutely love the _pip_! It looks more prominent on the white model.

Jae



CafeRacerMark said:


> My white dialled 3-hander Hydroconquest arrived Thursday. Took a few attempts the get the bracelet sizing right. The size of the removable links is stupidly big, must be 15mm? but the 3 holes in the diver's extension are only a few mm between so I can easily see the Hydroconquest being too tight or too loose for people. Fortunately for me it's just right but I'm wondering how many people would like a Hydroconquest but can't wear one comfortably due to the silly sizing of the removable links? I've not seen Longines offer half-size links but I will have a scout around.
> 
> Once I finally got the bracelet sorted, it feels good. Mine's the 39mm version but still 48mm lug to lug and 12mm in height so it's still pretty big on my 7-inch wrists. But it feels good and confortable
> 
> Close up that shows the red markers quite well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the wrist:


----------



## tatt169

miikaa said:


> Hi!
> 
> And thanks for answers! Still not sure... Some how I´d like black more, but blue is maybe little more versatile
> 
> Anyway, when I was checking out different watches, I think I saw blue HC... I think I saw one, which had those marked areas in same color as dial is.
> View attachment 970431
> 
> 
> Is that possible, or did I just dream or is it fake(which i doubt because it was authorised dealer and mentioned longines-website?


I think you may have seen a 'conquest' model, bit more dressier looking in my opinion, i think the centre links are ceramic to match the bezel (i may be wrong?!). I'm not a huge fan of the polished centre links on the hydro , i'm pretty clumsy and it's very easy to scratch up my bracelet!


----------



## shtora

miikaa said:


> Hi!
> 
> And thanks for answers! Still not sure... Some how I´d like black more, but blue is maybe little more versatile
> 
> Anyway, when I was checking out different watches, I think I saw blue HC... I think I saw one, which had those marked areas in same color as dial is.
> View attachment 970431
> 
> 
> Is that possible, or did I just dream or is it fake(which i doubt because it was authorised dealer and mentioned longines-website?


If the center links were blue, they could have been covered with blue plastic foil to protect the polished surface from scratching.


----------



## AAMC

Today's pics


----------



## paneraifan668

got mine today..it's a beautiful watch.


----------



## tatt169

Put my Hydro on a bonetti rubber and it looks and feels like a new watch! :-!
View attachment 999792


----------



## RedBarchettayyz

After hearing about how hard Longines are getting to order/ low supply, I counted myself lucky when I found the exact model I was looking for browsing at the local AD. Put a deposit to hold it and will be picking up a blue 41mm auto next Thursday. It will be my last major purchase for a good while, all that I was missing was a higher end watch on a good bracelet and after trying on the HC and a good few others I had on my list I had that feeling where you just know that that's the one. It was one of the cheaper ones on my list of possibilities too, which was nice.


----------



## Chris W

Hi guys,
First post in the Longines section.
Received my first Longines today - Hydroconquest Chrono.
This one's a bit different as the case and bracelet has had a very light bead blast.
Currently have it on the rubber - which is quite possibly the most comfortable rubber I've worn.
So here are a couple of pics taken earlier:




























Really impressed with the build quality, and considering it's quite a large watch it wear really well on my 6.75 inch wrist - I think the curved lugs help this.
I love the way the pushers follow the line of the crown guard.

Chris


----------



## Aspirin

CMTFR said:


> Ok. Here is mine:
> 
> View attachment 745244


With black strap, it's not bad!


----------



## RedBarchettayyz

Got my Hydroconquest, and after 18 hours with it I am quite pleased. It is very comfortable, looks amazing in the sun, and wears great. It's a classic style reasonable dive watch , yet stands apart and unique from the more ubiquitous Subs and SMP & PO. I even love the classic blue aluminum bezel insert, they shimmer in a way you don't get with ceramics. Was very lucky to find it locally, I think, after hearing about Longines supply issues to north america lately.

View attachment 1018356


I'll have a proper camera next week, I'll take some better pictures to add to the forum photo album.


----------



## DomA

Have had mine for a week now and absolutely loving it.










Dom


----------



## joeballz24

I've had mine for almost 2 years and still gets wrist time, but I'm wondering how it would look with all brushed bracelett

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stndrdtime

I've had my Hydroconquest for a couple of months, but I'm just getting around to posting pics. I checked the timekeeping this weekend for the first time since I first bought it and I'm pleased to report that its keeping COSC time - in fact, only about a 1/2 second slow over the past 24 hrs! I also own an Omega Planet Ocean and the Longines is not quite in the PO's league in terms of overall quality, but for about 1/4 of the price it's a very impressive watch. I love the look on the wrist.


----------



## mr00jimbo

41 mm auto blue Hydroconquest
I love this watch but wish Longines put more thought into marketing it. Doesn't have the allure of the Doxa, Seamaster, or TT1 as far as diving features or function, sadly.


----------



## tatt169

Such a cool watch, awhile back I kept thinking about selling it to move up to a seamaster 300m (non ceramic) . In hindsight i'm kind of glad I didn't.The watch not only looks great on the wrist but in mirror profile it looks equally impressive, something I find lacking with my speedy. The crown guards used to annoy my as it makes handwinding a labour, but big picture, they look great and it's a trade off I can live with.


----------



## CafeRacerMark

Hi Chris, regarding the crown guards........you've hit the nail right on the head! I love the looks and feel of my Hydroconquest, however the one area that's always let it down is the awkwardness of trying to wind the damn thing up! The crown guards seriously restrict access to the crown.......plus the smooth end bit of the crown unfortunately further adds to the difficulty of trying to wind the stem.

I'm glad someone else has noticed the frustration of trying to wind up the Hydroconquest. Maybe one example where quartz wins over automatic......?


----------



## tatt169

Hi Mark. Yeah,i know what you mean by the smooth crown end..there's just no grip! As far as quartz goes, out of all my watches the hydro would have been the ideal model for me to go quartz with as I wouldn't want to spend too much over £500 on one


----------



## ses4me

Has everyone seen the new Hydroconquest line that debuted at Baselworld? It seems to me that Longines just changed the dial. I don't really see anything else that looks different. The dial change, however, was a big one. Is it just me or is the new dial not as good-looking as the previous dial? Why jam all those numbers in there and add the red? I'm glad I got my blue Hydroconquest a few months back before the redesign...http://


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

yeah, no doubt I like the older dial better....My Blue HC may be my favorite watch in my collection.


----------



## RedBarchettayyz

*El Ocho 1* said:


> yeah, no doubt I like the older dial better....My Blue HC may be my favorite watch in my collection.


Agreed, very glad I got my blue dial before the redesign.


----------



## tatt169

I've found that folks can get defensive about the model they own once a newer model comes out. An example being the Omega Planet ocean 2500 and 8500 , the 8500's a super watch that is in every way a definate upgrade IMO (ok maybe it is a tad thicker, but that's mostly due to the movement). I don't want to come across as one of 'those guys' but i think with this new Hydroconquest they have taken a sideways step-if not a backward one. As ses4me states, nothing seems to have changed aside from it now being all numerals as oppose to the mix of baton markers and large numerals on the older one and the red markers around the edge of the dial which i didn't really notice on first glad but now i have, look ..odd. I find the white dialed ones easier on the eye as the numbers are not as noticable. A ceramic bezel and better lume and i would have bought a 41mm blue to go with my 39mm black one . I just really hope they haven't altered the caseback design o|

Do we know if the oddball size lug width is the same on the newer models (19/21mm)

Chris.


----------



## RedBarchettayyz

tatt169 said:


> . I just really hope they haven't altered the caseback design o|.


That's a good point, the hydro caseback is probably one of my favourite solid casebacks at any point, I haven't seen any pics of the back yet but I hope they kept it.


----------



## Kant

tatt169 said:


> I've found that folks can get defensive about the model they own once a newer model comes out. An example being the Omega Planet ocean 2500 and 8500 , the 8500's a super watch that is in every way a definate upgrade IMO (ok maybe it is a tad thicker, but that's mostly due to the movement). I don't want to come across as one of 'those guys' but i think with this new Hydroconquest they have taken a sideways step-if not a backward one. As ses4me states, nothing seems to have changed aside from it now being all numerals as oppose to the mix of baton markers and large numerals on the older one and the red markers around the edge of the dial which i didn't really notice on first glad but now i have, look ..odd. I find the white dialed ones easier on the eye as the numbers are not as noticable. A ceramic bezel and better lume and i would have bought a 41mm blue to go with my 39mm black one . I just really hope they haven't altered the caseback design o|
> 
> Do we know if the oddball size lug width is the same on the newer models (19/21mm)
> 
> Chris.


I think you're right in most cases, but in my eyes the older blue dialed HC really stands out compared to the new design. I had decided to get the blue dialed HC at the end of April so I had the chance to wait if the new HC would look better. I'm glad that the older looks better (IMO) so that I didn't have to wait any longer. Bought it today. ;-)

Greetings from Finland, really enjoying my first watch!


----------



## Chris W

I quite like the new ones.
The 3 hander works quite well, and the chrono whilst looking busy seems well thought out.
I like the fact that they've toned the bracelet down with dropping the polished centre links.


----------



## ses4me

Have they really dropped the polished center links? I can't tell from those pictures. That would be great. I would love to replace my bracelet with a non-polished one.


----------



## Komatsu Mitsui

Hello everyone,

I am new at this forum and hope somebody can help me regarding two-tone Longines Hydroconquest. 
I would like to purchase one of this models:
Longines L3.640.3.56.7 - Longines - Conquest Watches
Longines L3.640.3.96.7 - Longines - Conquest Watches

As far as I could notice, only quartz movement is available. Please let me know if automatic one exist at all?

Best regards!


----------



## FranClar




----------



## little big feather

Nice watch FranJoe.....You must be in Australia....because your watch is upside down.. Just kidding


----------



## FranClar

little big feather said:


> Nice watch FranJoe.....You must be in Australia....because your watch is upside down.. Just kidding


:-d  I'm glad that you like the watch, kind regards!!!


----------



## FranClar

*Another pic.... right upside up* ;-) :-d


----------



## snowman40

My newly acquired Hydroconquest.

I prefer the outgoing style so I treated myself for my birthday (with some help from family members).









I'd ordered a quartz one, but then I bought another quartz watch, so the HC order was swapped to an auto.

Anyone know if this is a 39mm or a 41mm? As far as I can tell from Longines' website there's no such thing as a 41mm auto in blue.

M.


----------



## tatt169

Looks like you got a 39mm pal, there is a bigger gap between the 3 o clock round hour marker and the date window on the 41mm version, on the 39mm they are almost touching. Chris


----------



## Scotsmen

Ok I'm In -new piece today


----------



## Scotsmen

Quick question does anyone have pics of box and booklet that comes with this piece - I'm not sure I was given correct one by store..... 

Thanks in advance


----------



## little big feather

I don't have that one....But a few months ago I ordered my GMT Retro and they sent me the 44mm. it came in one style box.
I sent it back because I had ordered the 41mm size..When it arrived it was in a different style box.
First was a leatherette w/wood looking insert on the front...Second was a glossy deep mahogany wood looking (plastic)box.
Hope this helps. Love your watch.


----------



## Kant

Scotsmen said:


> Quick question does anyone have pics of box and booklet that comes with this piece - I'm not sure I was given correct one by store.....
> 
> Thanks in advance


Here you go!


----------



## Scotsmen

Kant said:


> Here you go!
> 
> View attachment 1087800


Brilliant - thanks. Inner box same but outer not in quite so good condition - think ill drop them a line to get replaced.


----------



## snowman40

tatt169 said:


> Looks like you got a 39mm pal, there is a bigger gap between the 3 o clock round hour marker and the date window on the 41mm version, on the 39mm they are almost touching. Chris


That'd make sense as Longines claim there isn't a 41mm 3 hander in blue.

The box for mine looked as above too.

M.


----------



## RedBarchettayyz

snowman40 said:


> That'd make sense as Longines claim there isn't a 41mm 3 hander in blue.
> 
> The box for mine looked as above too.
> 
> M.


There is a blue 41mm, I believe the model # for the 41 is L36424966


----------



## Beer O'Clock

Scotsmen said:


> Brilliant - thanks. *Inner box same but outer not in quite so good condition - think ill drop them a line to get replaced*.


Why?


----------



## snowman40

RedBarchettayyz said:


> There is a blue 41mm, I believe the model # for the 41 is L36424966


You seem to be right, but it's not mentioned on Longines' website. Maybe they discontinued that model earlier, to prepare for the new version.

Either way, I'm very happy with my new Hydroconquest.

Only quibble would be about the friction clasp on the bracelet which seems a bit 'grabby' and hard to release. I was a bit surprised it wasn't a push button style one.

M.


----------



## RedBarchettayyz

snowman40 said:


> You seem to be right, but it's not mentioned on Longines' website. Maybe they discontinued that model earlier, to prepare for the new version.
> 
> Either way, I'm very happy with my new Hydroconquest.
> 
> Only quibble would be about the friction clasp on the bracelet which seems a bit 'grabby' and hard to release. I was a bit surprised it wasn't a push button style one.
> 
> M.


Agreed, my only issue with my 41 is the tight clasp, although on the bright side it being hard to release means it is never going to pop loose on you, at least.


----------



## mrk

Joining the club, coming from Tissot (PRC 200).



















Such a substantial thing on the wrist, mine is the 39mm version, bracelet adjustment is excellent and feels and looks great.


----------



## tatt169

Love that first pic with the lume, I admittedly have buyers remorse over not getting the blue.


----------



## mrk

tatt169 said:


> Love that first pic with the lume, I admittedly have buyers remorse over not getting the blue.


Not that the black one doesn't look good either because it does!


----------



## RedBarchettayyz

Those are some fantastic pics! Don't you just love the caseback, your picture really brings out the depth.


----------



## mrk

RedBarchettayyz said:


> Those are some fantastic pics! Don't you just love the caseback, your picture really brings out the depth.


Thanks! At the moment I keep looking at the face under office lighting, enjoying the sunburst 

Also, Archer is brilliant


----------



## mrk

I just found out today that the bezel is 120 clicks and not 60 like I thought it was. Strange considering Longines don't mention this in the tech specs on the website at all.

Also, can I pay to have the lumed seconds hand fitted? I really like that!

I'm also with the other guys who don't like the redesigned face, all those numbers... glad I got mine with the previous look.

Also, some new pics.









And Nato, anyone?


----------



## Scotsmen

Beer O'Clock said:


> Why?


Cause if I ever come to flip - it'll be like brand new. All my watch boxes are stored safely and all watches stored in a watch box in the safe.


----------



## Kant

mrk said:


> Nato, anyone?


I'm thinking about buying a blue Nato with white stripes to my blue HC 41mm. I saw this pic on a Finnish watch forum and it looks so fresh and sporty!






Here is the Nato. NATO Watch Strap with Stitched Joints - Blue with White stripes, WATCHGECKO Online Store


----------



## mrk

I'm going to be keeping it on bracelet here, it's a good quality bracelet and has some weight, feels good on the wrist


----------



## RedBarchettayyz

mrk said:


> I'm going to be keeping it on bracelet here, it's a good quality bracelet and has some weight, feels good on the wrist


Agreed, I bought mine partially because of the bracelet, it's an excellent match to the watch in both design and feel.


----------



## mrk

Quick question actually while we're here, regulating the watch, I have a watch repair kit and the tools to get the case back off are included. Is regulation something I can do myself on this kind of watch or best left to a watchmaker? I imagine the caseback needs to be sealed up again though?


----------



## tennbuck27

Looking to purchase a hydroconquest in the near future. Hoping to find one for around 1000. Can you give me some guidance on quartz vs. automatic? As I understand the automatic is 41mm vs. 39mm quartz... Is automatic just better all around or are there some pros and cons?


----------



## mrk

The Auto comes in 39mm as well, mine is 39mm


----------



## tennbuck27

I want a 41 mm blue hydroconquest. Anyone know where to find them?


----------



## RedBarchettayyz

tennbuck27 said:


> I want a 41 mm blue hydroconquest. Anyone know where to find them?


I lucked out and found mine at the local AD, when I bought mine my understanding was that they were fairly difficult to find online for some reason. I'd check f29 and eBay, along with the standard online shops to see if they have stock.


----------



## carlt69

tennbuck27 said:


> I want a 41 mm blue hydroconquest. Anyone know where to find them?


They have stopped making them for some reason! I had to get mine used from a forum.

Although this might make the used prices go up :thumbup:


----------



## Smead

The only automatic hydro conquests you can get here are blue 41mm's. got mine coming soon


----------



## tatt169

Trying something new today, Chr.Ward leather strap w/deployment. Very versatile watch this, think mesh would look good on the hydro :think:


----------



## Monocrom

tatt169 said:


> Trying something new today, Chr.Ward leather strap w/deployment. Very versatile watch this, think mesh would look good on the hydro :think:


That looks fantastic!

Does the leather strap cause the watch to feel heavy on the wrist?


----------



## tatt169

Monocrom said:


> That looks fantastic!
> 
> Does the leather strap cause the watch to feel heavy on the wrist?


It's actually fairly well balanced, it is the 39mm version and the smallest of my watches so maybe i'm used to the heft. Here it is on bonetti rubber, fits the lugs well considering the strap is 20mm and the watch lug width is an oddball 19mm.


----------



## Monocrom

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Greek6486

Does anyone know when the new 2013 model with the column wheel will be available?

sent from my RAZR Maxx w/Rage Rom


----------



## Greek6486

Did I just let out a secret or something?

sent from my RAZR Maxx w/Rage Rom


----------



## mrk

New one doesn't really look that nice on the face of it. Pun intended!


----------



## Greek6486

I love it 

sent from my RAZR Maxx w/Rage Rom


----------



## RedBarchettayyz

Greek6486 said:


> I love it
> 
> sent from my RAZR Maxx w/Rage Rom


It's weird, I really don't like the dial on the new 3 handers and prefer the old ones, but for the chrono the new dial really works IMO.


----------



## tatt169

RedBarchettayyz said:


> It's weird, I really don't like the dial on the new 3 handers and prefer the old ones, but for the chrono the new dial really works IMO.


+1 i agree 100%, it normally winds me up no end when longines cut off parts of their numerals , but this chrono is sharp!


----------



## mrk

Hirsch Osiris fitted:


----------



## n1cken

Recently got my Hydroconquest, truly loving it!


----------



## little big feather

Impressive watch.....Congrats.


----------



## maxchua

I was fairly impressed with the Blue dial Hydroconquest pictures I saw in WUS and was seriously considering it as my next target. So I went to a local AD to have a look/feel of the watch. Unfortunately, they do not have a blue dial on display but I had my hands on the black dial 39mm one.

I was disappointed with the quality of the SS bracelet as it rattled too much and felt too light weight compared with my steinhart OVM bracelet. For that price range, I thought they might provide a better quality bracelet.

I might have to cross this watch out from my consideration list. 

PS: These are just my personal opinions about the watch.


----------



## Monocrom

maxchua said:


> I was fairly impressed with the Blue dial Hydroconquest pictures I saw in WUS and was seriously considering it as my next target. So I went to a local AD to have a look/feel of the watch. Unfortunately, they do not have a blue dial on display but I had my hands on the black dial 39mm one.
> 
> I was disappointed with the quality of the SS bracelet as it rattled too much and felt too light weight compared with my steinhart OVM bracelet. For that price range, I thought they might provide a better quality bracelet.
> 
> I might have to cross this watch out from my consideration list.
> 
> PS: These are just my personal opinions about the watch.


If the watch really appeals to you, nothing wrong with getting a higher-quality after-market bracelet for it.

I pretty much had to cross the 41mm HydroConquest off my list because that automatic is 225g. on the Longines stock rubber strap. Far too heavy for me. Not something that can easily be fixed such as a new bracelet.


----------



## Greek6486

Just got mine yesterday, LOVE it!!!! The finish catches the eye and it is so very comfortable.

sent from my RAZR Maxx w/Rage Rom


----------



## Markbigd

Greek6486 said:


> I love it


I like everything about the looks of the watch except for the date aperture which looks like an afterthought.


----------



## tatt169

^^ I agree with this. It seems to be a common trait with Longines to stick the date wherever and to cut numbers off. Few of the master colection suffer from this also. Great looking watch though!! 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Dr. Guntram Shatterhand

His 'n' Hers!..... The hard to find the 'his' model I've had for a few years... then while out last weekend amazed to find the 'her' model in the AD window... half price as discontinued ages ago!!!


----------



## mrk

It just looks so good in daylight


----------



## Smead

mrk said:


> Hirsch Osiris fitted:


What size is your hydro conquest? Wanted to get a Hirsh Osiris as I have the 41mm model but my local AD said they don't make the larger sizes anymore


----------



## mrk

Smead said:


> What size is your hydro conquest? Wanted to get a Hirsh Osiris as I have the 41mm model but my local AD said they don't make the larger sizes anymore


Hi My Hydro is the 39mm version


----------



## tatt169

Hirsch Osiris, got this due to mrk's pics above. Quite a thin strap that gives it a dressy vibe and a break from the blingy bracelet. needed two springbar tools to get the bracelet off!

Sent from my Sony Xperia Z


----------



## TTL

My new toy...


----------



## Douguitar

snowman40 said:


> My newly acquired Hydroconquest.
> 
> I prefer the outgoing style so I treated myself for my birthday (with some help from family members).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd ordered a quartz one, but then I bought another quartz watch, so the HC order was swapped to an auto.
> 
> Anyone know if this is a 39mm or a 41mm? As far as I can tell from Longines' website there's no such thing as a 41mm auto in blue.
> 
> M.


I have seen the 41mm blue auto in my local dealer in Madrid. They are apparently not manufactured anymore but you can order them. Good luck!


----------



## SMW

Just bought a black dial Automatic HydroConquest, and overall am happy with the watch. Got a good deal through Watchmaxx.com. However, I am a little disappointed in the quality of the bracelet. It is not as good as the bands I've seen on a watch like the Oris Aquis Date, but seems on par with something like the Tag Heuer Aquaracer. Am I being too picky for this price point (paid just under $1k), or should I be concerned that I purchased it online sight unseen? Otherwise, I love the look of it and the quality of the case & movement. Thanks for any thoughts and feedback and I look forward to following this forum.


----------



## SMW

snowman40 said:


> You seem to be right, but it's not mentioned on Longines' website. Maybe they discontinued that model earlier, to prepare for the new version.
> 
> Either way, I'm very happy with my new Hydroconquest.
> 
> Only quibble would be about the friction clasp on the bracelet which seems a bit 'grabby' and hard to release. I was a bit surprised it wasn't a push button style one.
> 
> M.


I agree with that quibble. A push button release would make it much better. But then again, when are you ever going to take it off anyway?


----------



## SMW

tennbuck27 said:


> Looking to purchase a hydroconquest in the near future. Hoping to find one for around 1000. Can you give me some guidance on quartz vs. automatic? As I understand the automatic is 41mm vs. 39mm quartz... Is automatic just better all around or are there some pros and cons?


just got mine, black HC Auto 41mm from watchmaxx.com, just over $1k with next day shipping.


----------



## Nameless_87

My new HC Auto blue 










Picked it up last week!


----------



## Monocrom

_*Pic request*_*.*

Anyone have a pic. of their HydroConquest with the caseback removed?

I'd just love to see what the movement looks like inside. Thanks, in advance.


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

Monocrom said:


> _*Pic request*_*.*
> 
> Anyone have a pic. of their HydroConquest with the caseback removed?
> 
> I'd just love to see what the movement looks like inside. Thanks, in advance.


I dont have a pic, but I've seen it. I was surprised how small it was.


----------



## Monocrom

*El Ocho 1* said:


> I dont have a pic, but I've seen it. I was surprised how small it was.


Was the movement spacer / holder made out of metal or plastic?

Did the movement at least look nice or completely undecorated?

Thanks in advance. Likely won't stop me from buying one. Still, it's good to know what lies beneath.


----------



## takiUZ

https://www.watchuseek.com/f492/longines-hydroconquest-automatic-blue-41mm-867201.html


----------



## jopex

Joining the club next week as I have blue auto 41mm incoming. Yay! 
How are the owners happy so far with the watch? I really did not like it on the pics but after seeing one in person I sold my Sumo and got Hydroconquest instead. Looks so much better in metal. I'm thinking about straps.. tan or burgundy leather.. maybe kevlar.. don't know yet. Anyway looking forward to it.


----------



## Monocrom

Yeah, the HydroConquest looks nice in pics., but fantastic in real life.


----------



## RedBarchettayyz

jopex said:


> Joining the club next week as I have blue auto 41mm incoming. Yay!
> How are the owners happy so far with the watch? I really did not like it on the pics but after seeing one in person I sold my Sumo and got Hydroconquest instead. Looks so much better in metal. I'm thinking about straps.. tan or burgundy leather.. maybe kevlar.. don't know yet. Anyway looking forward to it.


Blue 41mm auto- you made a wise choice, you're gonna love it! I love mine on bracelet, but I think kevlar would look pretty cool.


----------



## Monocrom

Monocrom said:


> Was the movement spacer / holder made out of metal or plastic?
> 
> Did the movement at least look nice or completely undecorated?


It's weird how things sometimes work out ...

Stumbled across a youtube vid. in which a knowledgeable watch collector was doing an honest review about a watch from a different brand. Overall, he wasn't thrilled with the watch he was reviewing, and compared it with his HydroConquest. A nice shot of the watch. El Ocho 1 is right. The movement inside is surprisingly small. But, to answer my own questions, yes; it uses a metal movement holder. A quality looking one too. And the movement itself is nicely decorated under the solid caseback. Finding that out was particularly enjoyable since it would have been easy for Longines to just make it into a Plain Jane. But they took the time to go the extra mile. Knowing full well that most HydroConquest owners will never look inside the caseback. But an enthusiast will. It's just nice to see that level of commitment to a product that a company puts out. Especially since certain other watch brands see nothing wrong with hiding cheaper aspects of a watch's construction behind a solid caseback.


----------



## jopex

I like it!


----------



## Jayblocks

I love mine!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## underpar

Love the watch but not a huge fan of polished links so I had the bracelet brushed. Love the look. Thoughts?


----------



## jopex

^ Looks good to me. I've thought about doing the same thing. Maybe I'll give it a try in future.

I've put mine on leather today to try few combos...


----------



## tatt169

^ looks well jopex! Been wearing mine alot on leather lately. 

Sent from my Sony Xperia Z


----------



## Tompj

underpar said:


> Love the watch but not a huge fan of polished links so I had the bracelet brushed. Love the look. Thoughts?


Looks great. Don't care for the polished look myself, this is sooooo much better! I am using kevlar look strap myself.


----------



## jopex

I've put it on mesh and I like that combo too. Seems to work with just about any strap. Turning out to be one of my better purchases. Very versatile piece.


----------



## tatt169

jopex said:


> I've put it on mesh and I like that combo too. Seems to work with just about any strap. Turning out to be one of my better purchases. Very versatile piece.


Looks great!

Sent from my Sony Xperia Z


----------



## Wooten5

Just joined the club!!!


----------



## Monocrom

Congrats on the new version.


----------



## underpar

Wooten5 said:


> Just joined the club!!!
> 
> View attachment 1231363


Nice! Did you have the center links brushed?


----------



## Wooten5

No. The bracelet is all brushed on the new model.


----------



## juandv9397

how has it been so far? I'm going to get the black bezel/face, could you post more pics please? thanks.


----------



## juandv9397

Wooten5 said:


> Just joined the club!!!
> 
> View attachment 1231363


how has it been so far? I'm going to get the black bezel/face, could you post more pics please? thanks.


----------



## Wooten5

Loving it so far!!!


----------



## sgtiger

Here's my new blue, just arrived and still in plastic:










Updated pic without the plastic and showing off the blue a bit better:


----------



## underpar

Wooten5 said:


> No. The bracelet is all brushed on the new model.


Ok. Is that the only difference?


----------



## sproyd

underpar said:


> Ok. Is that the only difference?


The numbers are different - each hour marker is numbered instead of just 6, 9, 12, and there are small red second markers around the dial (not always identifiable in some of the pics).

I tried on both yesterday at a London AD and they are both nice. My opinion is that they both look better in person than pictures and particularly the new model looks much better in person than in pictures (although my overall preference is the old model). The new model numbers looked funny to me in pics but in person it makes more sense.

Funny that.


----------



## kxpress

Hi guys just a quick question, how did you guys remove the band? im having so much trouble changing my hydroconquest band!


----------



## Triton9

kxpress said:


> Hi guys just a quick question, how did you guys remove the band? im having so much trouble changing my hydroconquest band!


Shall be pin? Hammmer it out? I am not sure of the newest one. But I advise you to bring to a capable watchsmith to get the job done.


----------



## sproyd

Guys - didn't see this mentioned anywhere else but the guy from Topper has stated that the new HydroConquests actually have an ETA 2892-A2 instead of a 2824-2 Elabore movement. That's certainly big news in regards to differences between the old and new models and I verified on the Longines website (caliber L619 = ETA 2892-A2)


----------



## lordhelmut

I have classic black old one.


----------



## Monocrom

Hate to say it, but the old one looks better.


----------



## underpar

Monocrom said:


> Hate to say it, but the old one looks better.


I agree but the new dial looks pretty good too. I do like that they finally went with a full brushed bracelet, however I just had my bracelet brushed upon purchasing it, so I guess overall, I like my older version better.


----------



## jopex

The only thing I would change is the lume and polished bracelet on older model. I will probably have mine brushed when it goes in for service. 
Lately I love wearing it on leather nato.


----------



## sproyd

It seemed like an age but my old model blue 41mm HydroConquest Auto finally arrived. Very happy with it and I'd like to say that the watch box is very nice quality for an entry level Longines. This really must be amongst the best value for money Swiss Autos around.

Anyway here's some pics (as if there wasn't enough already in this thread!)


----------



## Greek6486

Has anyone else noticed that if you blow on these watches they get scratched? Its unbelievable how easy it is to get really ugly nicks on this!!! The 2 flat polished parts on the bezel are awful. Love how the watch looks though, but I literally have to put tape on those 2 parts of the bezel to avoid scratches at work in a jewelry store lol.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## underpar

Greek6486 said:


> Has anyone else noticed that if you blow on these watches they get scratched? Its unbelievable how easy it is to get really ugly nicks on this!!! The 2 flat polished parts on the bezel are awful. Love how the watch looks though, but I literally have to put tape on those 2 parts of the bezel to avoid scratches at work in a jewelry store lol.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


That's true of any bracelet with high polished links. Try a Breitling with the full polished bracelet, those seem to even scratch when sitting on the winder overnight. I brushed my Hydroconquest bracelet out and don't notice anymore.


----------



## lordhelmut




----------



## Robotaz

Monocrom said:


> Hate to say it, but the old one looks better.


I like the new ones better, but I had never had the chance to bond with the old style. I think the new ones are a nice upgrade.


----------



## badams118

I have a new model black dial on order. I think I'll try swapping in an Omega PO second hand.


----------



## DEV.Woulf

sproyd said:


> The numbers are different - each hour marker is numbered instead of just 6, 9, 12, and there are small red second markers around the dial (not always identifiable in some of the pics).
> 
> I tried on both yesterday at a London AD and they are both nice. My opinion is that they both look better in person than pictures and particularly the new model looks much better in person than in pictures (although my overall preference is the old model). The new model numbers looked funny to me in pics but in person it makes more sense.
> 
> Funny that.


My take is the new version appears to be much more comfortable with itself in it's simpler design. Classy simple non-applied Arabics, classy normal marked bezel, classy squared 5 minute markers, and an upgrade to one of the best movements around. It is not as blingy as the original but I think it is very classy. The Arabics with the snowflake hand look very nice together, IMO. As long as you see each version going in a different direction then they are both great.

A question: Does the new one look just as expensive in person? I know the painted numbers won't be as flashy as the applied makers on the original but does the appearance of the dial still reflect it's price or is it more restrained in comparison? Thanks.


----------



## bassmart

Been looking around here on WUS for a nice diver the last few months. Finally decided today on the new Longines HydroConquest and I couldn't be happier! It really is a stunning watch, feels great around the wrist. Doesn't look half as good in pictures as it does in real life
I'll make some better pictures as soon as I can!


----------



## Monocrom

Okay, must admit, the new version is starting to very slowly grow on me. Though still like the older one better, overall.


----------



## sproyd

Deverica Wolf said:


> My take is the new version appears to be much more comfortable with itself in it's simpler design. Classy simple non-applied Arabics, classy normal marked bezel, classy squared 5 minute markers, and an upgrade to one of the best movements around. It is not as blingy as the original but I think it is very classy. The Arabics with the snowflake hand look very nice together, IMO. As long as you see each version going in a different direction then they are both great.
> 
> A question: Does the new one look just as expensive in person? I know the painted numbers won't be as flashy as the applied makers on the original but does the appearance of the dial still reflect it's price or is it more restrained in comparison? Thanks.


I'm replying because you PM'd me. However, its difficult to say whether the watches look "as expensive" as each other in person. I guess it depends what you are looking for, I mean they are essentially the same watch on the outside with the main difference being the numbers around the dial and the brushed vs polished bracelet. The new one doesn't look any less quality if that is what you are asking.


----------



## DEV.Woulf

sproyd said:


> The new one doesn't look any less quality if that is what you are asking.


Pretty much what I was. I'm not sure if I can see both in-person in this little state I live in so I will probably order from the Longines website if I get one. Thank you.


----------



## jopex

Finally found some time today to remove the bling off the bracelet..


----------



## GoodLord

And nicely done I might add!

GL


----------



## sproyd

jopex said:


> Finally found some time today to remove the bling off the bracelet..


and what did you use to do it?


----------



## jopex

Thanks. I used just scotchbrite pad.
Few shots at natural daylight:


----------



## Pauloxxi

After lot of debate with myself, between Tag Formula 1 and Longines Hydroconquest, I ended up getting today the Longines, my first automatic watch.
I got the new model, the dealer had both versions and my preference was the latest.
I drove 90 miles to see before buying, and it was good. I had my mind set on the black dial, but I almost changed to the off-white dial, which is really nice. The blue one is also wonderful, very dark blue, depending on the light you think is black! So now here I am, enjoying my new time piece every second. 
Thanks everyone, this forum is amazing.
By the way... If you are planning to buy, bargain... I think most of dealers will be willing to go as low as 20%.


----------



## Greek6486

Pauloxxi said:


> After lot of debate with myself, between Tag Formula 1 and Longines Hydroconquest, I ended up getting today the Longines, my first automatic watch.
> I got the new model, the dealer had both versions and my preference was the latest.
> I drove 90 miles to see before buying, and it was good. I had my mind set on the black dial, but I almost changed to the off-white dial, which is really nice. The blue one is also wonderful, very dark blue, depending on the light you think is black! So now here I am, enjoying my new time piece every second.
> Thanks everyone, this forum is amazing.
> By the way... If you are planning to buy, bargain... I think most of dealers will be willing to go as low as 20%.


Good choice, Longines has a much better history and reputation then tag. Also better prices and no Leonardo DiCaprio!!! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Monocrom

Greek6486 said:


> ... and no Leonardo DiCaprio!!!


I love the look of certain TAG Heuer models. But yeah ... That's a huge advantage in favor of Longines.


----------



## NedSchneebly

Absolutely loving this thing. Decided on the old style based on my preference of the dial design, and my ignorance to the difference between the movements. I will probably have the polished parts brushed at some point, but I'm loving it so far. Also have to give a plug to Topper - they gave me an incredible price for an AD with a full factory warranty. Just getting into this watch habit -- collection that this joins is a Tag F1, Hamilton Khaki Field Auto, Hamilton ETO, Hamilton Jazzmaster, Victorinox SA Infantry, and a timex digital.

This watch is much more substantial in person than it seems in pictures. The bracelet is wider than the bracelet on my F1. It's just a hefty, well-balanced watch that I will be comfortable wearing with suits (several days a week), khakis and jeans. This is technically my second auto (khaki field was the first), but they both arrived within a day of each other, so I am a total noob. I'm hoping I've satisfied the "collection" thus far and don't get anymore hankerings!


----------



## Jackie Treehorn

My new Hydro Conquest, just received yesterday evening:


----------



## Monocrom

Looks good on you. Congrats!


----------



## Jackie Treehorn

Monocrom said:


> I love the look of certain TAG Heuer models. But yeah ... That's a huge advantage in favor of Longines.


I've started disliking Leo "less." (He was pretty good in "The Departed.") But the local Longines AD -- who is also the local Tag AD -- sold me on the Longines when I was discussing the Hydro Conquest with them; they felt it was the better buy of any of the lines they carried. However, I ultimately purchased from Topper. Russ took good care of me on the deal, but I'll slide some business to the local AD on something else.


----------



## Jackie Treehorn

Monocrom said:


> Looks good on you. Congrats!


Thanks! Crown guards be damned, I'm loving it!!! b-)


----------



## Memphis1

Jackie Treehorn said:


> My new Hydro Quest, just received yesterday evening:


i like the arabic numbers on this one!!


----------



## N0rv

hi everyone!
i am a proud owner of a HydroConquest Automatic since 14 months ... I like it, great watch!
:-D


----------



## mrk

My 39mm blue is still going strong. A few scuffs on the polished bracelet bits but I plan to brush the whole bracelet in the near future anyway. Anyone done this before?

Mine is gaining maybe around 1-2 minutes a month I'd say depending on how it's being worn and placed which is well within spec.


----------



## tatt169

Mrk, Jopex did it on the previous page, did a good job on it and it looks much better to my eyes. 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrk

tatt169 said:


> Mrk, Jopex did it on the previous page, did a good job on it and it looks much better to my eyes.
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


Oh cool I will backtrack cheers!


----------



## oldMaxxx

Jackie Treehorn said:


> My new Hydro Conquest, just received yesterday evening:


Nice watches! Can you make more photos, especially in daylight?


----------



## akwasin

underpar said:


> Love the watch but not a huge fan of polished links so I had the bracelet brushed. Love the look. Thoughts?


Is that the box you got with your HC ?


----------



## widge34

Here is mine. Arrived yesterday. Wanted this watch for a couple of years, so happy to finally have it. Prefer it to the new model, not sure I like the face with all the numbers around it.


----------



## widge34

In the first 24 hours it's running +6 secs. Be good if it stays like that.


----------



## A M

I ordered one as well - sadly they haven't built it yet, so it will be a while before I get it.


----------



## 69mach351

sitting on my hands waiting for mine....day after tomorrow!


----------



## A M

8 weeeeks.


----------



## widge34

A M said:


> 8 weeeeks.


Not sure I could wait that long.


----------



## polonorte2

My Hydroconquest...


----------



## mrk

Had mine several months now and it's been worn daily through rain, sun and snow. The bracelet has accumulated various scuffs and scratches on the polished areas of the links and mostly the clasp itself so I used a kitchen scouring pad (!!!) on the clasp alone just to test what the results are like. The internal sections of the clasp are all polished so I wanted to see what the pad did to those if I brushed them the same direction many times over so the finish flows like OEM.

Result:









Also removed some of the more visible clasp scratches:









Will need much more time to do the polished link sections and end links too but in the end it should be all brushed finish closely matching the factory brushed sections. I will probably wait until I get a scotch pen to do those though given the size of the parts.


----------



## A M

The factory delivered my Hydro good four weeks before their stated delivery schedule (8 weeks)!

I got the blue 41 mm automatic with the new face and the movement. 
Manual winding mechanism is much smoother than in the old one. The blue background of the face is exactly the same as it is in the old model. You can see the face shine to a some degree in the picture - when the light hits it in the right angle it really lights up! And the lume itself is a beauty.

Even nicer looking and feeling thing in person. Solid piece.


----------



## mrk

I'm still not feeling the numbers on the facelift dial sadly  STill looks the part in the best colour though 

Bracelet and case brushed!










Album here: Modding the 39mm Longines HydroConquest


----------



## akwasin

mrk said:


> I'm still not feeling the numbers on the facelift dial sadly  STill looks the part in the best colour though
> 
> Bracelet and case brushed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Album here: Modding the 39mm Longines HydroConquest


Extremely solid work on the brushing. i really liked the brushed grain effect on the second to last picture in your album


----------



## mrk

akwasin said:


> Extremely solid work on the brushing. i really liked the brushed grain effect on the second to last picture in your album


Thanks  It took several hours and with more time I can get an even better finish but I think this works well, it's not so perfect that it looks like it came off a production line but instead looks like something that came off the work bench after being hand machined - I think


----------



## Winter Sorbeck

I've always liked watches with applied elements on the dial and the old one had ample of that. From what I can tell from the pictures on the internet, the new one retains the metallic hands but does away with everything applied and metallic on the dial, reducing the numbers to a mere coat of lume.
In some pictures, however, I have the impression that there is glittering, metallic rim around those numbers. Could you please describe the exact character of those numbers and whether or not anything is structurally applied on the dial.

If possible, could you take pictures of the new one with the light caught in the dial to clearly show what glitters and what does not. Thanks so much!


----------



## jegga

My Chronograph... Picture taken from Christmas Day. Not the greatest of pics but I am really impressed with how the watch looks and feels.


----------



## jopex

jopex said:


> Thanks. I used just scotchbrite pad.
> Few shots at natural daylight:


Well here is an update on bracelet. I got bored with the full brush finish and decided to polish it back. 
This time I polished the central part but left the end-links fully brushed. It still needs some work on polishing but overall I like it.


----------



## mrk

Brushed > Polished every time!


----------



## sproyd

widge34 said:


> In the first 24 hours it's running +6 secs. Be good if it stays like that.


Mine's settled in at about +6 for the last 3 months which I'm pretty happy with


----------



## mrk

I've found the band of choice:


----------



## jopex

Trying out c&b Phalanx today..


----------



## Monocrom

Looks good.


----------



## mrk

Any head on shots with that strap? Interested in seeing the colour combination!

I'm going to buy a few more Nato straps for mine, a silver one looks like it could be on the cards as the Navy works really well, need another colour when I throw the Navy in the wash and wait for it to dry


----------



## raja_3012

My first Longines and my first post on WatchUsSeek.com. Model # L36964536 (41mm).


----------



## tatt169

Just popped the hydro on for the first time in a while. It really is a great watch for the dough!









Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## akwasin

mrk said:


> I've found the band of choice:


Awsome picture


----------



## mrk

Thanks!


----------



## mrk

Just a bit of an update,

I'm sending my watch to Motorcity Watch Works to have the dial, hands and bezel re-lumed with blue lume (minutes hand to be green). I'm a big fan of blue lume and want to further personalise my watch as it is going to be with me for the long term. The total inc shipping is $275 (£164) which I am OK with. Will post before/after pics when I get it back!


----------



## RedBarchettayyz

mrk said:


> Just a bit of an update,
> 
> I'm sending my watch to Motorcity Watch Works to have the dial, hands and bezel re-lumed with blue lume (minutes hand to be green). I'm a big fan of blue lume and want to further personalise my watch as it is going to be with me for the long term. The total inc shipping is $275 (£164) which I am OK with. Will post before/after pics when I get it back!


Definitely put up some pics, I'd be interested in how it turns out.


----------



## Hydroconquest

A M said:


> The factory delivered my Hydro good four weeks before their stated delivery schedule (8 weeks)!
> 
> I got the blue 41 mm automatic with the new face and the movement.
> Manual winding mechanism is much smoother than in the old one. The blue background of the face is exactly the same as it is in the old model. You can see the face shine to a some degree in the picture - when the light hits it in the right angle it really lights up! And the lume itself is a beauty.
> 
> Even nicer looking and feeling thing in person. Solid piece.


Thanks. I ordered the new 39mm quartz in blue and has been concerned that the new blue is not as nice as the old one. Now I'm re-assured.

Mine should come within a week now. First real watch and look forward to it !


----------



## Quaman26

Just got mine in today. Loving it !


----------



## misoo

Hello, planing to purchase older version 41mm Hydroconquest. But, I dont like the clasp... I prefer butterfly clasps.
Is it possible to order and replace clasp from Conquest or should I order a whole bracelet? Will it fit to Hydroconquest case? 
Has anyone tried that? Thanks


----------



## DeskDiverMike

Just got mine a week ago currently rotating with my ha multi thinomatic 38


----------



## Tag Mac

^ Very nice. Does the black give off any blue reflections from the face or glass? I saw an all black Breitling superocean today but in certain light it shimmered a bit of blue.


----------



## Tag Mac

Pauloxxi said:


> I had my mind set on the black dial, but I almost changed to the off-white dial, which is really nice. The blue one is also wonderful, very dark blue, depending on the light you think is black! So now here I am, enjoying my new time piece every second.
> Thanks everyone, this forum is amazing..


Would you say that this picture is not a fair representation of its colour? To me it looks very mid toned blue. I would purchase one if the blue was dark but there are too many pictures that show a lighter blue than I would be happy with.


----------



## Tag Mac

I some how duplicated the post so Ive edited it with a comparison of the same watch showing different colours and was wondering which one is the most accurate.

Thank you to whose photos these are.

This one, makes me prefer the black one,



While this one makes me want to buy the blue one tomorrow.


----------



## Hydroconquest

There is no "accurate" blue. I got mine 2 days ago. The perceived color changes with ambient lighting. In the evening it looks more black than blue.

I tried to upload an image but it did not work


----------



## Hydroconquest

Actually it worked and I didn't know. 

I got the 39mm version. But now when it's on my wrist I think that I could go bigger, and wish I had taken the 41mm. What do you think? I shoud have gone for the 41mm right ?


----------



## DeskDiverMike

Tag Mac said:


> ^ Very nice. Does the black give off any blue reflections from the face or glass? I saw an all black Breitling superocean today but in certain light it shimmered a bit of blue.


Yeah I know what you are talking about! my previously owned steinhart OVR has the same coating. but my hydroconquest doesn't have the blue colour coating unfortunately. however it is still nice in overall


----------



## Tag Mac

Thanks Hydroconquest. So the reason for the difference in colours shown is purely down to the lighting conditions in which they were photographed? That makes for an interesting watch, thanks for sharing. Its a shame that no retailers have these models near me, buying blind on the internet is not ideal.

With regards to size, I didnt think anything of the size when I saw it, testimony to having a well proportioned watch. Looking closer I would say you could probably wear either but I would be tempted to be content with the size you have rather than run the risk of having it look oversized, which is the best way to ruin the appearance of a nice watch. What size wrists do you have?


----------



## joey79

Is servicing the hydro movements expensive?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## s.erickson87

joey79 said:


> Is servicing the hydro movements expensive?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'd be interested in seeing the answer to this.

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk


----------



## Hydroconquest

sgtiger said:


> Here's my new blue, just arrived and still in plastic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updated pic without the plastic and showing off the blue a bit better:


Tac Mac, expect that most of the time the blue color will appear as in those pics posted by sgtiger. I never carefully measured my wrist, but sometime I did an approximation, and it's about 6"6. I tried out a 41mm auto at AD, and it was A LITTLE BIT too big. What I did not realize is that the quartz version is 2mm thinner, so PROBABLY a 41mm quartz would be perfect. The reduced thickness would make it a little bit less chunky. What bugged me is that compared to 41mm auto, 39mm quartz looks more like a women's watch. I would prefer to be a little bit oversized than that ..... but it's personal preference.

As for the above question regarding service fees for auto, I AM NOT SURE, but I read somewhere that it would be half of Omega, which is about 600 US (so I guess Longines would be a little more than 300 ?)


----------



## Hydroconquest

One clarification wrt. the above pics: 

-The first pic is what the blue HC looks like without direct light reflection

-The 2nd is what it looks like in presence of direct light reflection


----------



## joey79

Hydroconquest said:


> Tac Mac, expect that most of the time the blue color will appear as in those pics posted by sgtiger. I never carefully measured my wrist, but sometime I did an approximation, and it's about 6"6. I tried out a 41mm auto at AD, and it was A LITTLE BIT too big. What I did not realize is that the quartz version is 2mm thinner, so PROBABLY a 41mm quartz would be perfect. The reduced thickness would make it a little bit less chunky. What bugged me is that compared to 41mm auto, 39mm quartz looks more like a women's watch. I would prefer to be a little bit oversized than that ..... but it's personal preference.
> 
> As for the above question regarding service fees for auto, I AM NOT SURE, but I read somewhere that it would be half of Omega, which is about 600 US (so I guess Longines would be a little more than 300 ?)


With all due respect I am what they call a seikoholic. Having said that, I really do want to add a classy timepiece or two (we all know it never stops at one) to my collection. Longines is top of my list.

I was leaning towards the black version of the hydroconquest, the blue version in the pic above looks simply stunning!

Dangerous hobby we all share

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag Mac

Ive leant every which way possible it seems. I first saw the blue model and instantly loved the way it looked. Then I saw some rather dull pictures of it and saw some striking, crisp and classy pics of the black model and thought I preferred that. Now I really dont know, both look fantastic.



To compound the problem I would have to sell this, plus add £200 and at the moment I cant commit myself to pulling the trigger.


----------



## bvc2005

Tough dilemma Tag Mac. As attractive as the Blue HC is, if I was torn between these 2 colours, I'd choose black ; it's classic and timeless. Then again, you could get a Blumo and pocket the difference. Looking forward to your decision.


----------



## Hydroconquest

I have the blue, and tried out the black 41mm auto at AD. Both are strikingly good looking. The strengths of each:

- Black: timeless, dressy, serious and manly 

- Blue: versatile, more casual (but definitely not cheap), "I-know-how-to-have-fun-too" look, and breathtaking under certain lighting conditions


----------



## RedBarchettayyz

Hydroconquest said:


> I have the blue, and tried out the black 41mm auto at AD. Both are strikingly good looking. The strengths of each:
> 
> - Black: timeless, dressy, serious and manly
> 
> - Blue: versatile, more casual (but definitely not cheap), "I-know-how-to-have-fun-too" look, and breathtaking under certain lighting conditions


That's a good breakdown of both IMO.


----------



## Tag Mac

The blue is more versatile? I thought the black was widely acclaimed to be the more versatile due to the fact that 'black goes with everything', jeans or suit, it doesnt matter. I love the clean cut, classy contrast of the chrome applied features against the black but the images of the blue model when any form of light hits it looks special.


----------



## mrk

The blue colour is so attire neutral that IMO it still easily goes with anything equally as well. The upshot with the blue is that it has a bit more class to it especially the sunburst dial and the way it shifts shade depending on what kind of light hits it.


----------



## Tag Mac

There are a couple of YouTube clips that really show the depth of the blue sunburst dial. It looks like a fine sapphire with fine clarity that you can look into and appreciate the different shades on offer. The only thing is that this is done in a professional photo studio where they concentrate spotlights on it. Of course in reality you don't walk around with a spotlight attached to your arm.


----------



## Hydroconquest

BTW, I had the chance to try out the 41mm black quartz last weekend. 

First, even that's a quartz, the 41mm is still a little bit too large for me. I think it's mostly due to the big lugs.

So, the 39mm is a little bit small for me, and the 41mm is a bit large. As I already bought the 39mm, I'll stick with it.

My 39mm is blue and new model. The 41mm quartz I tried is black and new model also. I found that for the new model, the blue is much nicer than the black. I prefer blue, but for the old model, I would NOT say that the blue is much nicer, but I would say that for the new model.


----------



## Tag Mac

Interesting, why is that? Are the colours not the same for the new/old blue and black models?


----------



## gigel113

After owning the black version for 6 months or so,



getting the blue one was just a matter of time


----------



## Tag Mac

Which one do you prefer and why? From your pictures I think I prefer the black one. The blue appears a little plainer and more washed out when the light isnt on it.


----------



## Hydroconquest

Tag Mac said:


> Interesting, why is that? Are the colours not the same for the new/old blue and black models?


I found that the new black is not as shinny as the old one, and the new dial/bezel design goes better with the blue than black; but it's just my subjective opinion.

I read somewhere the new blue is a bit different than the old one (I never seen the old blue in person). That's why I'm thinking of getting the old blue HC to start a collection. I'll probably go for the 39mm auto, because the 41mm is a bit large and the 39mm quartz is a bit small for me.

The old black is also nice, but I can live without it.


----------



## Hydroconquest

gigel113 said:


> After owning the black version for 6 months or so,
> 
> 
> 
> getting the blue one was just a matter of time


I'm jealous 

I guess yours are 41mm ? I'd be in heaven if I could wear the 41mm HC without it being too large


----------



## Tag Mac

A different day, another look and now I think I prefer the blue one in those pictures...o|
This is hopeless. Either way though, there is no doubt that you need to spend twice the price to get anything nicer.


----------



## CristiT

Definitely, the blue one. Congratulations!


----------



## misoo

Has anybody tried bracelet from Conquest (with buterfly clasp) on to Hydroconquest? Thanks


----------



## gigel113

@Tag Mac : tell you the truth, at first the black one seemed nicer - this as the first impression when getting it out of the box. However, after putting the blue one on the wrist and wearing it for the entire day, it kind of gets to me. The dial itself is really cool, it just appears a bit lighter due to the fact that the bezel is a lighter shade of blue. I would have loved to have the bezel in a darker shade of blue ... 

@Hydroconquest:hmm, I kind of have the same issue with the size. It wears a bit larger that my other 41mm watches due to the large bracelet (21mm wide, and it doesn't narrow down to 18-19mm at the clasp). When I put the Longines side by side to my Omega 2254, even though the Omega is exactly 41mm, the Longines seems larger. This is why I sold the black version a while back, didn't seem right with the size, hopefully my perspective changed a little since then .


----------



## Tag Mac

gigel113 said:


> @Tag Mac : tell you the truth, at first the black one seemed nicer - this as the first impression when getting it out of the box. However, after putting the blue one on the wrist and wearing it for the entire day, it kind of gets to me. The dial itself is really cool, it just appears a bit lighter due to the fact that the bezel is a lighter shade of blue. *I would have loved to have the bezel in a darker shade of blue ...*


^This is the only issue I can identify with the pictures of the blue model. What I dont understand is that some say that the bezel is lighter and some say that it is the same colour as the dial - although not sure whether this means that their bezel is darker or if their dial is lighter. Most pictures I see suggest that the bezel is lighter, thats for sure.


----------



## gigel113

Tag Mac said:


> ^This is the only issue I can identify with the pictures of the blue model. What I dont understand is that some say that the bezel is lighter and some say that it is the same colour as the dial - although not sure whether this means that their bezel is darker or if their dial is lighter. Most pictures I see suggest that the bezel is lighter, thats for sure.


I don't know how is in the case of other, but mine definitely has a lighter shade of blue on the bezel than the dial ... I've heard o bezel replacement from Longines goes around 35-50 Euros, maybe the newer ones come in a different shade, perhaps darker?


----------



## misoo

My friend have blue, and it depends on light conditions as they looks. Bezel and dial are from different materials, so they are different in different light. Mostly they are the same, but sometimes the bezel is lighter. Its watch with many faces. I compared them in our AD and black dont changes so much as blue. Black are more universal and decent as blue which are more sportier, more interesting and more fun. Somebody would prefer black, somebody blue...


----------



## Hydroconquest

gigel113 said:


> @
> @[URL="https://www.watchuseek.com/member.php?u=238083"]Hydroconquest:hmm, I kind of have the same issue with the size. It wears a bit larger that my other 41mm watches due to the large bracelet (21mm wide, and it doesn't narrow down to 18-19mm at the clasp). When I put the Longines side by side to my Omega 2254, even though the Omega is exactly 41mm, the Longines seems larger. This is why I sold the black version a while back, didn't seem right with the size, hopefully my perspective changed a little since then .


I see your point about the bracelet width. However, IMHO, it has more to do with the way the lugs are designed. I think the 41mm face is ok, but the way the lugs are designed make the 41mm not sitting confortably on the wrist, and the whole look is a little bit weird, for example, the bracelet would go straight down unless you have 8" wrists. Most of the pics of the 41mm on wrist I saw on internet have the bracelet goes straight down instead of wrapping a bit around the wrist, even for people with not-small wrists.

I went to a departmental store the other day and tried out the 45mm Michael Kors and 42-43mm Seiko's. They did look big on my wrist, but not weird (I would wear them). The bracelet still wraps around my wrist a bit. Therefore, my conclusion is that if I want to wear a HC confortably, I'll have to go small.

In fact, I'm waiting for a sale of Chris Ward to get a 42mm watch with 22m band width, and I'm confident that it will not look weird on my wrist as the HC 41mm.


----------



## yakob

Is it possible to buy auto movement in 39 mm ?


----------



## Tag Mac

Yes, for example
Buy Longines L3.641.4.56.6 HydroConquest 39mm Automatic Gents Watch - £560.00 - Model (L3.641.4.56.6) from Precision Time Ltd, the UK's leading watch store.


----------



## polbr

Please welcome a new entry to my house - couple of hours just arrived - pic courtesy of previous owner

Longines HydroConquest 41mm auto in blue as desired


----------



## gigel113

Hydroconquest said:


> I see your point about the bracelet width. However, IMHO, it has more to do with the way the lugs are designed. I think the 41mm face is ok, but the way the lugs are designed make the 41mm not sitting confortably on the wrist, and the whole look is a little bit weird, for example, the bracelet would go straight down unless you have 8" wrists. Most of the pics of the 41mm on wrist I saw on internet have the bracelet goes straight down instead of wrapping a bit around the wrist, even for people with not-small wrists.
> 
> I went to a departmental store the other day and tried out the 45mm Michael Kors and 42-43mm Seiko's. They did look big on my wrist, but not weird (I would wear them). The bracelet still wraps around my wrist a bit. Therefore, my conclusion is that if I want to wear a HC confortably, I'll have to go small.
> 
> In fact, I'm waiting for a sale of Chris Ward to get a 42mm watch with 22m band width, and I'm confident that it will not look weird on my wrist as the HC 41mm.


I see your point here. Just measured the lug to lug distance and it's 51 mm, which is pretty much for a 41mm case (Omega SMP 300 has 48mm lug to lug at a 41 case, and those 3 mm seem to matter). I'll give it a try with some nato straps to see how it goes, and if it will still wear a bit too large, off to the sales section with it . 
At the end of the day it's a really good looking watch, just that it would help to have a fairly medium/ large wrist for it.


----------



## Tag Mac

polbr said:


> View attachment 1415422
> 
> 
> Please welcome a new entry to my house - couple of hours just arrived - pic courtesy of previous owner
> 
> Longines HydroConquest 41mm auto in blue as desired


Nice picture, whoever it was that took it. Finding a good condition Hydroconquest makes it an even more impressive purchase.


----------



## Tag Mac

gigel113 said:


> I see your point here. Just measured the lug to lug distance and it's 51 mm, which is pretty much for a 41mm case (Omega SMP 300 has 48mm lug to lug at a 41 case, and those 3 mm seem to matter). I'll give it a try with some nato straps to see how it goes, and if it will still wear a bit too large, off to the sales section with it .
> At the end of the day it's a really good looking watch, just that it would help to have a fairly medium/ large wrist for it.


Do the lugs mould down more than most watches? I remember that there is an Oris (model name escapes me) that has lugs that curve quite sharply, following the contours of the wrist for the bracelet to simply hang straight down. Its as though the lugs become part of the bracelet. If the Hydroconquest has long lugs does this not have the same effect?


----------



## Hydroconquest

No, one must have the HC lugs entirely on the wrist to have an OK look


----------



## Tag Mac

Would the bracelet need to continue on the wrist before curving down or are the lugs long enough for the bracelet to go straight down and look ok?


----------



## gigel113

Tag Mac said:


> Do the lugs mould down more than most watches? I remember that there is an Oris (model name escapes me) that has lugs that curve quite sharply, following the contours of the wrist for the bracelet to simply hang straight down. Its as though the lugs become part of the bracelet. If the Hydroconquest has long lugs does this not have the same effect?


Just checked this out and the lugs do mould down more than other watches. To get an idea, they go beyond the lowest point of the case like 1-2 mm...


----------



## joey79

After reading a few of the comments this may be the Longines I am looking for. It wears big even though it's only 41mm? Now I'm more interested than I already was. Is this due the lugs being 51mm? I have a 7.1" wrists and whilst I don't like overly large watches, I was kind of looking for a diver that wears a little bigger than say a seiko monster. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RedBarchettayyz

joey79 said:


> After reading a few of the comments this may be the Longines I am looking for. It wears big even though it's only 41mm? Now I'm more interested than I already was. Is this due the lugs being 51mm? I have a 7.1" wrists and whilst I don't like overly large watches, I was kind of looking for a diver that wears a little bigger than say a seiko monster.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I've got both and it definitely wears bigger than the Monster due to the monster's incredibly short L2L. The hydro has some real presence and is a great watch, I had actually almost written it off before I tried one on and saw it in person- the 41mm auto is awesome.


----------



## polbr

Tag Mac said:


> Nice picture, whoever it was that took it. Finding a good condition Hydro Conquest makes it an even more impressive purchase.


Thanks,

after arrival I just can't get it off my wrist  - looks great with casual dress or coat and shirt esp. blue/pink - keeps time very well also.

Even if at first I looked at a black HC ...

But the condition, the looks and not last the price of this blue one made me get it and I'm happy with it!


----------



## ses4me

Just sold my old 41mm blue, which I liked but always deemed a bit big, and going to order a new model 39mm red bezel black dial. Not a huge fan of the Arabic numbers, but excited about the upgraded movement, brushed bracelet and red bezel.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag Mac

I wonder if you could buy the new model and buy the old face to swap over. Best of both worlds then.


----------



## gigel113

Tag Mac said:


> I wonder if you could buy the new model and buy the old face to swap over. Best of both worlds then.


:-! my thoughts exactly!


----------



## Robert_uk

Hi all. 
New user here, although I've been lurking for some months
Photo attached of my Hydroconquest 39mm L3.641.4.56.6 purchased late last year and currently residing on my skinny English wrist 
As you can see I'm a Lefty so wear my watches on my RHS
Enjoying the forum.
Rob


----------



## yetirider

Hi

Quick question as i'm starting to look for a new watch.
Has anyone had issues with the colour wearing off the bezel and how long would you expect it to last?

Many thanks Phil


----------



## RedBarchettayyz

yetirider said:


> Hi
> 
> Quick question as i'm starting to look for a new watch.
> Has anyone had issues with the colour wearing off the bezel and how long would you expect it to last?
> 
> Many thanks Phil


I've had mine for about a year and haven't had any colour fading on the bezel. Mine is the blue 41mm auto btw.


----------



## gigel113

I think it goes pretty well with a nato strap, don't you agree?


----------



## mrk

Agreed!

I have 2x Timefactors and 1x Maratac Natos on mine.

I forgot to update to say that I've sent my HC 39mm to Motorcity Watches in Michigan to have the lume upgraded. Jay is currently working through a backlog of watches, well was as of 2 weeks ago so hopefully he is getting closer to doing mine although I imagine I have some time yet to wait. Hopefully the wait is worth it!

I've opted for good blue lume on all markers except the minute hand which will be green. Bezel pip to be blue as well.


----------



## zimaster

Went thru the whole thread, decided to register and this is my first post on WUS.

I'll buy a hydro, blue dial, 41mm, automatic. Fantastic watch, really, a bit difficult to find in Italy as Longines seems to provide watches with long delays and unpredictable delivery dates.

I'm torn between new and old version:
- old has gorgeous dial, but bezel in a slightly different blue
- new one has the brushed bracelet, new caliber, the bezel seems match perfectly the color of the dial, but the new dial is 100% printed and looks a bit too cheap 

can anybody comment on the difference between new and old caliber? is the difference something I'd notice in real life?


----------



## zimaster

Tag Mac said:


> I wonder if you could buy the new model and buy the old face to swap over. Best of both worlds then.


Since I could probably live with the shiny central link, I was wondering the same about the bezel. Would it be possible to buy the new one, and use it on the previous version?


----------



## Kid_A

looks great. nato works fine with them...


gigel113 said:


> I think it goes pretty well with a nato strap, don't you agree?


----------



## Tag Mac

zimaster said:


> Since I could probably live with the shiny central link, I was wondering the same about the bezel. Would it be possible to buy the new one, and use it on the previous version?


I was under the impression that the bezel was unchanged. Interestingly I have seen some old bezels look light blue and some dark blue. Some people state that it is the same colour as the dial and some say its paler. Its all very confusing as I completely agree that the darker blue bezels looks much better.


----------



## zimaster

Tag Mac said:


> Its all very confusing as I completely agree that the darker blue bezels looks much better.


Very confusing indeed. Tomorrow morning I'll call two more ADs nearby, let's check if someone is able to show me the two versions side by side. Looks like it's the only way for me to choose. If I could find an old one with dark/correct bezel .....


----------



## zimaster

Had chance to compare two 41mm auto one next to the other. New one is slightly lighter. Is that because of the bracelet or the new caliber?

Inviato dal mio GT-I8190 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## zimaster

.f. 

Inviato dal mio GT-I8190 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Ridgemont

The 2892-2a movement is smaller than the 2824-2a in the older HC. This is one reason why it is so popular with brands such as IWC and Breitling.


----------



## zimaster

Would the new movement alone be a good reason to look at the new one?


Inviato dal mio GT-I8190 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Monocrom

zimaster said:


> Would the new movement alone be a good reason to look at the new one?


I'd say no. You're not getting anything approaching a significant improvement over the older one.


----------



## Hydroconquest

The bracelet on my new-model 39mm quartz feels pretty light and comfortable. I don't know how it compares to the old one.

BTW, I tested the accuracy of my quartz. I last changed the time around March 7 (daylight saving whatever), according to my laptop clock. And now, I'm having a hard time trying to determine if my second hand has drifted at all. Basically the time is EXACTLY as my laptop after almost a month. Of course I'm happy with this accuracy. 

So most likely my next time change will be next daylight thing this winter, unless I travel.


----------



## gigel113

zimaster said:


> Would the new movement alone be a good reason to look at the new one?
> 
> Inviato dal mio GT-I8190 utilizzando Tapatalk


The new movement is slightly more accurate, but the older one is slightly more robust. However, both can be regulated to a very good accuracy, so I wouldn't base my decision solely on the movement upgrade. At the end of the day, when you look at the wrist you see the case, the dial and the hands but not the movement, so you should enjoy the exterior as much as you enjoy the interior .


----------



## Ridgemont

gigel113 said:


> The new movement is slightly more accurate, but the older one is slightly more robust. However, both can be regulated to a very good accuracy, so I wouldn't base my decision solely on the movement upgrade. At the end of the day, when you look at the wrist you see the case, the dial and the hands but not the movement, so you should enjoy the exterior as much as you enjoy the interior .


When you say robust, do you mean that it can potentially take a greater hit than the 2892? Seems like a plus to me in a sports watch.


----------



## Hammondo

I shall join in with the new Hydro Conquest version! Very pleased with it!


----------



## Monocrom

Ridgemont said:


> When you say robust, do you mean that it can potentially take a greater hit than the 2892? Seems like a plus to me in a sports watch.


Realistically speaking, we're talking a slight difference at best. So much so that you're really better off getting whichever one appeals to you in terms of looks.


----------



## sgtiger

2892 is a better movement. It is also more shock resistant than the 2824. 
http://www.bernardwatch.com/blog/eta-2824-and-eta-2892-comparison/

FWIW, I've owned both versions of the HC, the newer one is my choice between the two. Far more legible and modern.

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Ridgemont

sgtiger said:


> 2892 is a better movement. It is also more shock resistant than the 2824.
> ETA automatic workhorses, the 2824 and 2892 | Bernard Watch Blog
> 
> FWIW, I've owned both versions of the HC, the newer one is my choice between the two. Far more legible and modern.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


Nice summary of both movements.


----------



## CristiT

It is we


----------



## aprameya2k

My new hydroconquest chrono automatic in the recently released sunburst blue..love it...









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gigel113

sgtiger said:


> 2892 is a better movement. It is also more shock resistant than the 2824.
> ETA automatic workhorses, the 2824 and 2892 | Bernard Watch Blog
> 
> FWIW, I've owned both versions of the HC, the newer one is my choice between the two. Far more legible and modern.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


There are a lot of articles about this topic, on the www as well as on wus, here's one which it's pretty complete The ETA 2824 and has a brief part of comparison in terms of *Dimensions and Differences. *The main idea is that both are proven workhorses, and if serviced regularly, both are pretty damn close in terms of performance. So, ultimately, the decision for the newer or the older is more a matter of taste - I personally like the older model better as it seems it has an identity of its own, whereas the newer one looks like it borrowed some design features from Breitling. I mean, if I buy a Longines, then I would like it to have a design which is characteristic to Longines, not borrowed features from Breitling - my 2 cents.


----------



## zimaster

Brietling? Which one?


Inviato dal mio iPad utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## aprameya2k

zimaster said:


> Brietling? Which one?
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPad utilizzando Tapatalk


Didn't find any Breitling models looking similar to the new hydroconquest chrono.....Chronomat, superocean, avenger??..don't care really...the new one with the L688.2 (column wheel) reminds me of its presence every now n often with its wobble..d watch has a soul...nyways the oldest watch company (oldest registered ??) in the world will definitely think better than to take its competitor's cues when designing their new automatics for the younger gen...

The old version with the it's solitary '12' numeral looks really odd...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid_A

pretty interesting nato though - something like Swedish-national-flag-style right? 



CristiT said:


> It is we
> 
> View attachment 1444686


----------



## Kid_A

this is eternal classic imho they did fantastic job with this divers piece. iconic model



Hammondo said:


> I shall join in with the new Hydro Conquest version! Very pleased with it!


----------



## CristiT

Kid_A said:


> pretty interesting nato though - something like Swedish-national-flag-style right?


The colors are exactly the same indeed. 
I have lot of nato straps and I like them very much. 
I will come back with other pictures as well.


----------



## CristiT




----------



## Kid_A

imho this one fits the watch perfectly --- and honestly, pure black would be delicious tooo...


CristiT said:


>


----------



## zimaster

Got my hydro today. Had to remove 3 links from the bracelet for my wrist. 4 was too tight, 3.5 would have been perfect. Any suggestion? Seems like no half link is available, already used the microadjustment holes.

Thank you tapatalk!


----------



## Tag Mac

https://www.watchuseek.com/f405/what-no-half-link-available-998347.html


----------



## CristiT

Kid_A said:


> imho this one fits the watch perfectly --- and honestly, pure black would be delicious tooo...


Let's do it black then


----------



## gigel113

aprameya2k said:


> Didn't find any Breitling models looking similar to the new hydroconquest chrono.....Chronomat, superocean, avenger??..don't care really...the new one with the L688.2 (column wheel) reminds me of its presence every now n often with its wobble..d watch has a soul...nyways the oldest watch company (oldest registered ??) in the world will definitely think better than to take its competitor's cues when designing their new automatics for the younger gen...
> 
> The old version with the it's solitary '12' numeral looks really odd...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Wasn't referring to the chrono, but to the regular one . I find the design of the new regular model (non chrono) to have some similarities with the Breitling Superocean 42mm Abyss. I'm probably wrong, but the fonts of the new version and the overall look makes me think at the SuperOcean Abyss. This doesn't mean it's not a nice watch, just that I preferred the old version as I looked at it and I didn't think at any other similar model . My 2 cents ...

With regards to the "new and improved" model in general, I'm pretty sure that if tomorrow Longines would say they will bring on a "new and improved" design feature for the LLD (the current modern version, not the vintage one), in which they would change the dial and have numbers for every hour index (like the new HydroConquest), there will be a market for this "new and improved" version even though there will be voices who say they like the current one much more . And the ones who prefer this change may say something like: "the old version with the solitary 3, 6, 9 and 12 hours indexes looked really old"


----------



## zimaster

I agree, cannot think a model replaced by a different variant where everyone agrees the new one is plain better rolex collectors seem to agree that the new one is always worse

Thank you tapatalk!


----------



## zimaster

About the breitling, I don't agree. But the new look recalls something for sure. The 12 numbers gave a military touch...Glycine combat sub ?

Thank you tapatalk!


----------



## Pepsi1

my HC, new shoes


----------



## RedBarchettayyz

Pepsi1 said:


> my HC, new shoes
> View attachment 1463916


Perfect match IMO, that looks great.


----------



## CristiT

RedBarchettayyz said:


> Perfect match IMO, that looks great.


+1

better say new jeans 
congrat!


----------



## Smead

Pepsi1 said:


> my HC, new shoes
> View attachment 1463916


Is that a Hirsch strap? What size is your HC? I'm running a 22mm Hirsch heavy calf in navy blue to go with my 41mm blue HC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pepsi1

Smead said:


> Is that a Hirsch strap? What size is your HC? I'm running a 22mm Hirsch heavy calf in navy blue to go with my 41mm blue HC
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The strap is no-name,something i picked up at the local watch shop. My HC is the 39mm version.


----------



## mode360

I just picked up my first Longines HydroConquest today:



















BTW, I want to get a watch strap later down the road but where do I go about finding a nice canvas or carbon fiber type of strap?...preferably somewhere in the US. Thank you in advance.


----------



## mauketawa

Hi,

I am very close to buy a new model of longines HC, but now i'm in between two options: buying the 39 mm or 41 mm. I have a small wirst which is around 6.1", i wonder whether 41 mm will be too big for me. actually i prefer the 39 mm and would like the SS bracelet type, but unfortunately its difficult for me to find the 39 mm new model with SS bracelet. Been lurking in the iconicwatch and precisiontime web but they only sell the 39 mm new model with rubber strap but they sell the 41 mm with SS bracelet.

I have a G-shock with size circa 41 mm as well, and i think it's not big. I never use a "metal" watch before so i don't know whether it will look as fit as my rubber g-shock in my wirst.. So please give me your opinion, should I buy the 39 mm or 41 mm? 

Cheers


----------



## Monocrom

Best thing to do is head to an A.D. who has both sizes and try them both on. Specs. have nothing on feel on the wrist.


----------



## killbox

Hi guys, will be picking up a hydroconquest, but I'm a bit uncertain like they guy above me regarding 39 vs 41 mm. I currently use a Christopher Ward C7 42mm and 10,7 mm height.


----------



## misoo

If you are ok with your ChW, buy 41 for sure!


----------



## killbox

Ok, I'll go with the 41mm then. No problem to return it if it feels to large. My ChW i 42 so they're probably similar then.


----------



## synaptyx

Okay, so mine arrived today and I'm really pleased with it.  I was worried about the 41mm being slightly too small, but it has the presence of a larger watch, so that's a non-issue. The curvature of those lugs hug the wrist nicely (7.25") and the long crown and guards haven't caused a problem. I tried to get the bracelet off so I could try it on other straps, but I found it extremely difficult and gave up in the end. Why no lug holes, Longines!? The endlinks fit so well, if I get one end of the springbar loose, It inevitably slips back in whilst I try to release the other side. Doh! Any tips? 

Stupidly, I let the supplier size the bracelet and they were less than careful. Some of the removed links are a little scratched. I suspect that they thought the split-pins were screws. Duh! Anyhoo. Onto the pics!
*
Gallery: https://www.dropbox.com/sc/ce7wphqn6xq547x/_0pqeN6iCD​
*Pics were rushed so please forgive the dust and finger smudges. 








​


----------



## jayrob84

i really love the look of this watch although i haven't seen it in person yet . ive looked in every shop in the district and no one has one lol.

im unsure whether to get the black or blue ????? i did want blue blue but i feel the black has a more serious look, if you catch my drift.

the only thing im unsure about is the strap . i do want a steel bracelet but i feel its a bit bland . can and where can i get a replacement? i would like one a bit more smooth like this

22mm Super Jubilee 316L Stainless Steel Watch Band for SEIKO Diver 6309-7040

would like it to have a divers ext


----------



## killbox

Tried the 41mm today. It felt a bit big, but I think it's ok. I was wondering how many links you can take of? My wrist is about 17,5 cm / 7 inches.


----------



## synaptyx

killbox said:


> Tried the 41mm today. It felt a bit big, but I think it's ok. I was wondering how many links you can take of? My wrist is about 17,5 cm / 7 inches.


My wrist is 7" to 7.25" and I took out 3 links on the 41mm above. The watch is a perfect fit for me. Hth! 

Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## synaptyx

jayrob84 said:


> im unsure whether to get the black or blue ????? i did want blue blue but i feel the black has a more serious look, if you catch my drift.


I'm all about black watches, but the more I looked at these side by side, the more I was drawn to the blue.


> the only thing im unsure about is the strap . i do want a steel bracelet but i feel its a bit bland . can and where can i get a replacement? i would like one a bit more smooth like this
> 
> 22mm Super Jubilee 316L Stainless Steel Watch Band for SEIKO Diver 6309-7040
> 
> would like it to have a divers ext


I'd be interested in an alternative that fits properly. The bracelet supplied isn't bad, but the clasp doesn't gave my preferred release buttons and is super tough to unclip. I have cheaper bracelets I much prefer, but finding a replacement at 21mm, with the correct end links will be a challenge.

Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## killbox

Thanks for reply. What tool do I need to remove links and/or the the bracelet?


----------



## RedBarchettayyz

synaptyx said:


> Okay, so mine arrived today and I'm really pleased with it.  I was worried about the 41mm being slightly too small, but it has the presence of a larger watch, so that's a non-issue. The curvature of those lugs hug the wrist nicely (7.25") and the long crown and guards haven't caused a problem. I tried to get the bracelet off so I could try it on other straps, but I found it extremely difficult and gave up in the end. Why no lug holes, Longines!? The endlinks fit so well, if I get one end of the springbar loose, It inevitably slips back in whilst I try to release the other side. Doh! Any tips?
> 
> Stupidly, I let the supplier size the bracelet and they were less than careful. Some of the removed links are a little scratched. I suspect that they thought the split-pins were screws. Duh! Anyhoo. Onto the pics!
> *
> Gallery: https://www.dropbox.com/sc/ce7wphqn6xq547x/_0pqeN6iCD​
> *Pics were rushed so please forgive the dust and finger smudges.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1477976
> ​


Looks awesome!


----------



## FLYINGFISH9057

Just picked this up today. Any good suggestions for new shoes? Maybe black carbon fiber and red stitches



















Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid_A

nice red beast....



FLYINGFISH9057 said:


> Just picked this up today. Any good suggestions for new shoes? Maybe black carbon fiber and red stitches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid_A

pretty cool classic piece....



synaptyx said:


> Okay, so mine arrived today and I'm really pleased with it.  I was worried about the 41mm being slightly too small, but it has the presence of a larger watch, so that's a non-issue. The curvature of those lugs hug the wrist nicely (7.25") and the long crown and guards haven't caused a problem. I tried to get the bracelet off so I could try it on other straps, but I found it extremely difficult and gave up in the end. Why no lug holes, Longines!? The endlinks fit so well, if I get one end of the springbar loose, It inevitably slips back in whilst I try to release the other side. Doh! Any tips?
> 
> Stupidly, I let the supplier size the bracelet and they were less than careful. Some of the removed links are a little scratched. I suspect that they thought the split-pins were screws. Duh! Anyhoo. Onto the pics!
> *
> Gallery: https://www.dropbox.com/sc/ce7wphqn6xq547x/_0pqeN6iCD​
> *Pics were rushed so please forgive the dust and finger smudges.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1477976
> ​


----------



## Kid_A

great combination....



mrk said:


> I've found the band of choice:


----------



## Smead

mrk said:


> I've found the band of choice:


What size is your HC?

I like the look of that NATO

Can you tell me who makes it and where'd you get it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsm600rr

Mine:


----------



## FLYINGFISH9057

On its new shoes. Miltat black carbon fiber with red stitches. Purchased from Strapcode









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## dsm600rr

Looks good, just ordered the same or a very similar strap for mine from Hadley Roma.


----------



## dsm600rr

Does anyone have a photo of what our automatic movement looks like?


----------



## sigu

This is a nice hi-res album somebody did... https://www.watchuseek.com/f492/longines-hydroconquest-automatic-blue-41mm-867201.html

There are pictures of the movement, lume shot, some macro pics, check it out...

We're talking about the old HC model...so it's the 2824 movement, although there is L 633.5 engraved on the rotor (that is Longines reference number for the movement). What I've found interesting is, that all the sources that I came along say that the old HC use the Elabore version of 2824 that should have Etachocs anti-shock, yet you can see Incabloc on the picture in the album. That would indicate that Longines are doing more modifications to those ETAs, than finishing and engraving the rotor... Well, maybe I'm missing something or I've got it all wrong. If so, someone correct me please )


----------



## sigu

Oh and as that was my very firts post on WUS, although I've been reading for a long time... 

Hi to all of you guys who proudly bear the winged hourglass timepiece!!!


----------



## Thijsmens

Jackie Treehorn said:


> My new Hydro Conquest, just received yesterday evening:


Is this the 39 or 41mm version?
Thanks


----------



## killbox

Finally ordered hydroconquest. My bugdet only allowed a quartz now, but I went for 39mm blue one. Really looking forward to getting it


----------



## Kid_A

wow, a kind of magic...



FLYINGFISH9057 said:


> On its new shoes. Miltat black carbon fiber with red stitches. Purchased from Strapcode
> 
> View attachment 1506092
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## misoo

Is that strap waterproof? Looks great!


----------



## dsm600rr

Gave mine a facelift.

Before:


After:


----------



## FLYINGFISH9057

According to their website it is. i haven't had the chance to take it out for a test.

21mm MiLTAT Kevlar Watch Strap in Red Stitches


----------



## DrTandoori

Does anybody have a picture of the red and black one with a leather strap? I'm on the verge of going for it but can't decide


----------



## citizendive77

Sent from my ST26i using Tapatalk


----------



## Thijsmens

The new dial really starts to grow on me... Is the one from the picture hereabove a 39mm?


----------



## Ant29

My wife and daughter bought me this for my first fathers day. b-)


----------



## dsm600rr

Few more photos. Just got her back from my buddy's after about a week. Feels good.


----------



## Thijsmens

@dsm600rr, would you also have changed the dial if you had the black new one instead of the white, you believe?


----------



## dsm600rr

Thijsmens said:


> @dsm600rr, would you also have changed the dial if you had the black new one instead of the white, you believe?


Yes, i much prefer the older styled applied markers to the new. Personal preference though.


----------



## dsm600rr

Swapped out the bracelet today for a cheap HR strap


----------



## misoo

Looks good, thumbs up!


----------



## misoo

My new blue friend


----------



## R.Palace

misoo said:


> My new blue friend


Nice! I've got one incoming as well. Some people disklike the crown guards and snowflake hour hand - as for me, those are just two of the things that drew me to this piece


----------



## misoo

Yes, I like them too. I dont like the folding clasp, I will order bracelet from Conquest, its the same, just with butterfly clasp which I prefer.


----------



## synaptyx

R.Palace said:


> Nice! I've got one incoming as well. Some people disklike the crown guards and snowflake hour hand - as for me, those are just two of the things that drew me to this piece


Exactly my feelings. I also love the big 12, 6, 9 that seems to turn off some. 

Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## R.Palace

misoo said:


> Yes, I like them too. I dont like the folding clasp, I will order bracelet from Conquest, its the same, just with butterfly clasp which I prefer.


That's what I thought as well but the HC bracelet feels more solid and the lack of micro adjustments on the Conquest bracelet puts me off.



synaptyx said:


> Exactly my feelings. I also love the big 12, 6, 9 that seems to turn off some.


Truthfully speaking, I was turned off by the big numbers at first, felt that they looked too similar to an Orient Mako but I kept trying this one on at the AD and so I had to get it


----------



## misoo

R. Palace, what do you mean 'hc bracelet feels more solid'? 
Have you compared them? Is there any difference except clasp? I think they are exactly the same, just different clasp...


----------



## misoo

just to compare the tones of blue... left - brand new model, right - 3 years old model. 
the dial is faint just a little bit, but the bezel is faint quite enough... i dont know, whether the blue on the older model is originaly lighter, or the blue has faint because of sunlight...


----------



## citizendive77

Sent from my ST26i using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Palace

misoo said:


> R. Palace, what do you mean 'hc bracelet feels more solid'?
> Have you compared them? Is there any difference except clasp? I think they are exactly the same, just different clasp...


You might be right. Not positively sure however. I've handled both the bracelet on the Conquest and Hydroconquest at separate AD's (neither AD had both models) and the HC bracelet felt more solid, Conquest bracelet felt a bit lighter. Could be all in my head, you never know nowadays 



misoo said:


> just to compare the tones of blue... left - brand new model, right - 3 years old model.
> the dial is faint just a little bit, but the bezel is faint quite enough... i dont know, whether the blue on the older model is originaly lighter, or the blue has faint because of sunlight...


I do believe it looks that way because of the shadowing effect.



citizendive77 said:


> Sent from my ST26i using Tapatalk












Fixed it for you man. Nice piece


----------



## citizendive77

Tnx R....









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## powerballn503

This guy just came in and I'm loving every bit of it!


----------



## Thijsmens

citizendive77 said:


> Tnx R....
> 
> View attachment 1535130
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Congrats with your beautiful watch! Is this one 39 or 41mm?


----------



## citizendive77

Thijsmens said:


> Congrats with your beautiful watch! Is this one 39 or 41mm?


41mm, tnx .

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## citizendive77

Today... Zagreb...

.

















Sent from my ST26i using Tapatalk


----------



## ominguela

Another joining the club. 41mm black









Enviado desde mi iPhone con Tapatalk


----------



## misoo

Welcome  
I just ordered bracelet from conquest with butterfly clasp... hate that waitings... :/


----------



## misoo

Some photos of mine blue...


----------



## Thijsmens

Took this picture at an AD, thought it might be interesting to share here as a comparison of 39mm old vs 41mm new. Both quartz by the way.









(Not the best picture, I'm sorry)


----------



## marcelotw79

UPS just delivered.

I love it!










From Marcelo's iPhone


----------



## Enoran

citizendive77 said:


> Tnx R....
> 
> View attachment 1535130
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


One of sharpest pic I have seen of the Black dial & bezel 2013 HydroConquest.
Splendid |>


----------



## Chaza01

Does anyone now the model number for the New Black dial 39mm ? I can't find it anywhere

Many thanks,

Chaz


----------



## misoo

On official web, there is new 39 black on rubber: L3.694.4.53.2


----------



## Thijsmens

L36944536. According to an add i've found on chrono24. 39mm black dial automatic.
Metal bracelet.


----------



## mrk

So almost 5 months after sending my Blue 39mm away to have the lume upgraded to blue with green minute hand and lumed seconds hand. 

I've had word that it will be worked on mid week this week. 

Can't wait to get it back, all brushed case and bracelet and now the new lume makes it the most unique HydroConquest I've seen yet.


----------



## misoo

Oooh, cant wait for pictures, it should be cool! 
Where did you sent it to?


----------



## mrk

Motorcity Watch Works in Michigan! I'm in the UK 

I've been trying with the idea of having a 2nd dive watch but something more classic inspired with a vibe of the 70s and found the Halios Tropik SS which is 41mm wide and looks pretty amazing and costs a decent price too given the specs. Still undecided as I n jj ow once I get the HydroConquest back on my wrist I won't want to take it off. That and the 20mm straps I'm using won't share with the 22mm of the Tropik. 

Shame as the Halios also has bright blue lume and a super smooth dual with ceramic inserts. If I didn't have the Hydro I'd have the Halios!


----------



## Pepsi1




----------



## citizendive77

41mm .....


----------



## Ollek

My new old model 41 mm says hello! Great watch and the blue is just stunning. I went back and forth with the black and blue and I could not be happier with my choice. As far as blues go, it's very vivid and lively but at the same time so subtle and anything but flashy. In fact it appears quite black in certain lights, best of both worlds I guess...

























One thing I can't quite wrap my head around is the bracelet and more specifically adjusting or removing it. I had to take another watch to my watchmaker for a bit of work and he was of course happy to size the bracelet and remove two links (on a side note, I could have really done with a half link...I realise you can use the Conquest model half links but would have preferred for one to come with the watch). I could not get the spring bars to budge with a Bergeon 6767.

Now I'm aching to try some new straps on the watch but I'm having difficulty removing the bracelet. There are some kinds of holders pinned up against the lugs (excuse my lack of terminology) and while the pin bar moves out of place just fine the bracelet won't budge...obviously I don't want to use force so I'm wondering if any of the members here have any pointers. Here's a picture of the caseback where you can see the 'holders' I'm referring to:









Thanks for any help and please excuse the mobile pics!


----------



## RedBarchettayyz

Looking good Ollek! I wish I could help with your questions, but mine has stayed on the bracelet since I got it. Still, great hydro choice!


----------



## mrk

I change straps on mine regularly (have 4 Natos, a Hirsch Carbon and of course the bracelet).

The easiest way on this watch to get the bracelet off is get a flat head screwdriver that is a few mm wide at the head and pin back the little pin through the opening on one side into the bracelet itself then with the other hand pull and hold that end of the bracelet pulled back while doing the same with the other pin on the opposite end. If you do it right the bracelet will simply pull away without any need to apply force.

So quick, so simple and no special tools needed.


----------



## synaptyx

Yep. The Hydro bracelet is an absolute b***** to remove. Will have to try your method mrk. 


Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## dubbab20

The dog is unimpressed... I'm a huge fan!


----------



## mauketawa

Just came several days ago. Surprisingly this 39 mm is quite small for my skinny wrist, should've bought the 41 mm. but anyway I really love this blue baby


----------



## Thijsmens

I think it looks great! Shouldn't be bigger imo.


----------



## citizendive77

Black baby....


----------



## Thijsmens

More of these please!


----------



## citizendive77

Today HC & shoes...





































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mrk

You aren't one of these people are you?


----------



## sigu

You just made me laugh so bad...

Anyways, greetings from Prague guys!









From iPod with love


----------



## mrk

That Hydro would look great with an all brushed finish, like mine


----------



## sigu

Actually, I did brushed the bracelet from the top side right after I took my Hydro from the box, because I really dislike the blingy links and wanted to brush the whole thing, but when I was done with the topside and put it together, I liked the overall look and kept it that way. Not long ago, I was bored of rain at my parents house so I went to my fathers workshop and worked on the bracelet with various brass brushes. The effect was slightly more polished than brushed  I had no time to correct my mistake then, but I'm gonna brush it back to real brushed finish soon...

Anyways, the Crown and Buckle Phalanx that I've ordered just came in yesterday, so I went to local AD for a clasp and trying that combination now...









From iPod with love


----------



## Chaza01

mrk said:


> I change straps on mine regularly (have 4 Natos, a Hirsch Carbon and of course the bracelet).
> 
> The easiest way on this watch to get the bracelet off is get a flat head screwdriver that is a few mm wide at the head and pin back the little pin through the opening on one side into the bracelet itself then with the other hand pull and hold that end of the bracelet pulled back while doing the same with the other pin on the opposite end. If you do it right the bracelet will simply pull away without any need to apply force.
> 
> So quick, so simple and no special tools needed.


Hi there - I have a black 39mm, with 19mm lugs - do you think i could use 20mm natos or not?

I'm guessing you have a 41mm?

Charlie


----------



## mrk

Chaza01 said:


> Hi there - I have a black 39mm, with 19mm lugs - do you think i could use 20mm natos or not?
> 
> I'm guessing you have a 41mm?
> Charlie


No I have the 39mm. Any 20mm strap will fit. All my Natos and straps are 20mm.


----------



## Chaza01

mrk said:


> No I have the 39mm. Any 20mm strap will fit. All my Natos and straps are 20mm.


Ah thanks a lot , any particular NATOs you recommend (brand-wise)?

Also do you use 19mm spring bars or 20mm?
Many thanks,

Charlie


----------



## mrk

Chaza01 said:


> Ah thanks a lot , any particular NATOs you recommend (brand-wise)?
> 
> Also do you use 19mm spring bars or 20mm?
> Many thanks,
> 
> Charlie


Maratac make the best Natos but limited colours of t course. Timefactors do decent ones too but a little sifter than Maratac and they don't have stitched joins whereas the Maratac do. Panatime do excellent Natos too with heat sealed and stitched joins with quality hardware like the Maratac. I've had a few now and I'd say avoid any ebay/Amazon cheap Nato. They're rubbish quality and will stretch and feel cheap and look cheap in person.

Here's my Hydro band set:










Maratac on the right, Timefactors on the left. Panatime with Zulu hardware is in the mail


----------



## Chaza01

mrk said:


> Maratac make the best Natos but limited colours of t course. Timefactors do decent ones too but a little sifter than Maratac and they don't have stitched joins whereas the Maratac do. Panatime do excellent Natos too with heat sealed and stitched joins with quality hardware like the Maratac. I've had a few now and I'd say avoid any ebay/Amazon cheap Nato. They're rubbish quality and will stretch and feel cheap and look cheap in person.
> 
> Here's my Hydro band set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maratac on the right, Timefactors on the left. Panatime with Zulu hardware is in the mail


Ah fantastic, do let me know how well the zulu fits - I will look at the Maractacs.

Hope to put up some photos in the not too distant future.

Thanks again,

Charlie


----------



## mrk

Will update here once it arrives  In my mind I cans ee the Zulu buckles working well with the elegant but masculine styling on the blue HC!


----------



## BigToze

My other half bought me one of these as an early anniversary gift. I love it ?









Here it is along with my Armida A8 during our walk this afternoon.


----------



## citizendive77

Hi....


----------



## mrk

I like the red accents on the dial of the revamped HC but am still glad I got the original version as to me the new dial is just a bit too busy!

I do like more minimal dials though


----------



## RobPagNY

Bought this (at Fortunoff) right before they went out of business after closing a big deal Id worked on for two months came through.


----------



## citizendive77

Moto HC ......


----------



## mrk

The Panatime Nato arrived today and WOW. Supreme build quality, it's actually 1mm or so thicker than my genuine Maratac. Very strong feeling and looks/feels brilliant. Once my Halios Nato wears out or starts to look aged I'll grab a Panatime one from them too.

I'll post pictures of it on my HC once my watch comes back from the watchmaker. The Zulu hardware are top quality too, this Nato will look beastly on the HydroConquest.


----------



## rikk727

In!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jevans1221

Does anyone know where a good place to buy an old model (L633) of the blue one is?


----------



## thundergust

The new Hydroconquest with blue dial disappeared from the Longines website. Is it discontinued?


----------



## shtora

Normally Longines show only a small number of selected models on their website. Whole model families are missing on the website, but they are in production and available for sale.


----------



## LTR

First Day wearing my first Longines.


----------



## Greek6486

My hydro on Bremont NATO strap!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Hanuman

My new watch. Any pics from white dial hydro with rubber? Ordered Longines rubber strap and wondering if it look any good on white dial Hydroconquest.


----------



## Greek6486

Traded for the white stitched Bremont NATO, love it!
Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## citizendive77




----------



## Thijsmens

Two days to go before I get mine, can't wait...


----------



## sickened1

My first Longines.


----------



## joey79

sickened1 said:


> My first Longines.
> 
> View attachment 1579427


Looks the to be a perfect size for you wrist. Very classy looking watch. Congrats!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sickened1

joey79 said:


> Looks the to be a perfect size for you wrist. Very classy looking watch. Congrats!


Thanks and yeah, it's a really nice looking watch... for a quartz. =P


----------



## Thijsmens

joey79 said:


> Looks the to be a perfect size for you wrist. Very classy looking watch. Congrats!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


41mm ?


----------



## joey79

Thijsmens said:


> 41mm ?


Good question. I was under the impression the quartz did not come out in a 41mm


----------



## sickened1

joey79 said:


> Good question. I was under the impression the quartz did not come out in a 41mm


Yup, it's 39mm on the quartz.


----------



## Thijsmens

sickened1 said:


> Yup, it's 39mm on the quartz.


Thanks.

41mm in Quartz is available as well.


----------



## Thijsmens

Todays present!! More than happy with it, pictures do not do justice to the beauty of this piece imo.

Nevertheless, I took one together with a great Belgian product


----------



## Thijsmens

39mm by the way.


----------



## Thijsmens

Another image


----------



## JayJhaveri

Hey . . have decided on a blue hydroconquest, but am really confused between the 39 mm old model or the 41 mm new model. am not getting the old model in size 41mm. honestly i like both the models but am not sure which sze suits my hand better. i have to exchange the watch within 24 hours so a response within that window would be highly appreciated. my wrist size is 6.5 inches.. i feel that the lug to lug lenght of the 41mm leaves barely 2-3mm on each side. 
the 39mm falls better but the 41 mm dial looks better. however the lug to lug lenght makes it look a little awkward. what do u guys think ? posting some pics. Thanks Guys

the first is the 39mm old model









these 2 are pics of the 41mm model


----------



## Thijsmens

Little bit biased but I had the same dilemma and I am 100% sure that the 39mm looks way better on my 6,5" wrist. 
Certainly if you would also use it as a dress watch. 
My 2 cents.


----------



## Triton9

Both looks great but I think the old hydro conquest 3,6,9,12 looks better. In term of size, both looks good on yr wrist.


----------



## JayJhaveri

The old one is defintely a slightly deeper blue. . sportier dial as well. . but i feel the new dial is a more subtle classic look. . i feel over time it will remain a classic. . .as far as the size is concerned i choose the 39mm over the 41 irrespective of the advise of 7 other individuals.. . . 41mm is not a big size for a 6.5 wrist or my wrist. . but this model looks and FEELS much better in a 39. the conquest models or the hydro conquest chrono models in 41mm look absolutely perfect on my wrist. but this dial doesnt need size to stand out. it needs a perfect fit: lug to lug,. and comfort: and the 39 mm just fits like a lego piece on my wrist. no doubt its too small by current standards and everyone thinks the 41 would look more contemporary. . but at the end of the day its a everyday watch and comfort and personal taste for either oversized = 'big dials' or technically fitting models matter.
i have chosen the new model and an automatic one instead of the quartz. . . its my first serious watch purchase and i would like to invest in an automatic . . its a 39 as well. . . its a lot more comfortable for daily wear and although smaller and less appealing in comparison its in no way abnormal on the hand. . this watch with its dial and lug to lug ratio and fall is not meant to occupy your entire wrist but to merge with it. . .


----------



## citizendive77

Morning... 41mm


----------



## citizendive77

Watch, women & sea....


----------



## pocken

Hi,

I am new to the forum and thought I share a few pictures of my Hydroconquest. I got it last week and it is my first proper watch. So far I am super happy with it! I went for the 41mm version.
I also got the Hirsch Heavy Calf leather strap for it and put it on yesterday. I think it looks good but it is a bit stiff, I guess it will soften up with time...

On 4 days it has slowed about 18 sec, is this normal?

Anyway, here are a few pictures of how it looks on. What do you all think?


----------



## mrk

Well my blue lumed HC 39mm is back in the UK but Customs have been sitting on it since the 30th last month.... Argh!


----------



## Thijsmens

Pictures or it didn't happen


----------



## mrk

Thijsmens said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen












Let's play guess the charges :S


----------



## citizendive77




----------



## mrk

Guess what came back today?



















Much better than the stock lume. The numbered lume area is now larger too.


----------



## joey79

mrk said:


> Guess what came back today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much better than the stock lume. The numbered lume area is now larger too.


That looks great. What does something like that cost? feel free to pm me as I am interested in possibly doing the same.


----------



## mrk

Here's the place I used: MotorCity WatchWorks

Be warned though it can take some time to do as he's very busy. My watch took about 5 months to get to the top of the stack of other watches he's been working on!


----------



## joey79

mrk said:


> Here's the place I used: MotorCity WatchWorks
> 
> Be warned though it can take some time to do as he's very busy. My watch took about 5 months to get to the top of the stack of other watches he's been working on!


Thanks. How long does the lume last?


----------



## mrk

To the point where it's not visible in the dark or just barely? Few hours of not getting any light I'd say. About the same as the Halios but this lume is twice as legible because the lume areas are so large.

Initial lume vividness after coming indoors from being outside can be described as "Nuclear" before it settles to a more calmer glow


----------



## Thijsmens

That's a big improvement. Expected this to be at least a minimum but it's really horrible on a 'stock' HC. Luckily, I don't care too much.


----------



## mrk

Thijsmens said:


> That's a big improvement. Expected this to be at least a minimum but it's really horrible on a 'stock' HC. Luckily, I don't care too much.


Yeah the stock lume is really below average for a dive watch. I intend on keeping this a long time though so voiding any warranty (I've owned it over a year now anyway) is a non issue and it should also keep value decent if I do decide to sell in a couple years time. That's a big if


----------



## akwasin

mode360 said:


> I just picked up my first Longines HydroConquest today:


Wow, is that the box you got with your analog HC ?


----------



## bensdaddyjoe

My first Hydroconquest should be here in a few days!


----------



## Hanuman

Rubber strap arrived and this is the outcome.


----------



## mrk

Oooh where did you get the rubber strap from?


----------



## Hanuman

Ordered it from my AD. Rubber straps code is L682125024 and buckles L639124409


----------



## misoo

finaly new clasp and half links, im very happy with them


----------



## Thijsmens

Together with his Stowa brother. 
So far my limited collection.


----------



## timmywileman

Just got my first longines today!


----------



## citizendive77




----------



## peter_89

Revieved my 41mm blue HC today, and it was definitely worth waiting for. I have the black version with the old style dial as well, and I am simply amazed by how much value for money these watches are. Once again Longines has exceeded my expectations regarding finish and overall feeling!


----------



## underpar

Joined the club yesterday. Here is my new Hydroconquest ready for its first swim. Longines and Oris divers are really the best watch for your money you will find. Under another mega-marketed brand, this could be a $2500+ watch.


----------



## misoo

Some hiking in Slovakia...


----------



## Littlecheese

underpar said:


> Joined the club yesterday. Here is my new Hydroconquest ready for its first swim. Longines and Oris divers are really the best watch for your money you will find. Under another mega-marketed brand, this could be a $2500+ watch.


This is the old or new reference?

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## underpar

Littlecheese said:


> This is the old or new reference?
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Mine is the new model.


----------



## mrk

How you guys finding the accuracy of the newer model's column wheel movement? I synchronised my original 2824-2 on the 22nd last month with radio controlled time and did the Halios as well (Miyota 9015). Checking today the HydroConquest is 8 seconds ahead and the Miyota is 50 seconds ahead.

I swear the accuracy has increased since having the lume upgraded. I don't know if the watchmaker tuned the movement after putting it back in or what but accuracy has certainly increased as it was gaining 3-4 seconds a day before.


----------



## underpar

mrk said:


> How you guys finding the accuracy of the newer model's column wheel movement? I synchronised my original 2824-2 on the 22nd last month with radio controlled time and did the Halios as well (Miyota 9015). Checking today the HydroConquest is 8 seconds ahead and the Miyota is 50 seconds ahead.
> 
> I swear the accuracy has increased since having the lume upgraded. I don't know if the watchmaker tuned the movement after putting it back in or what but accuracy has certainly increased as it was gaining 3-4 seconds a day before.


My new model Hydroconquest is running consistently at +2/day since it arrived 5 days ago. It is keeping time better than any of my other watches, most of which are much more "recognizable" brand names and cost much more.


----------



## mrk

underpar said:


> My new model Hydroconquest is running consistently at +2/day since it arrived 5 days ago. It is keeping time better than any of my other watches, most of which are much more "recognizable" brand names and cost much more.


Ah excellent, seems they're all largely very accurate then!


----------



## Martind

I've just placed and order for this lovely beauty. Can't wait to get this on my wrist!


----------



## Vincent Chen

Here is mine 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrfique

Hello all!

Can i join the party?


----------



## misoo

Youre very welcome!


----------



## underpar

mrfique said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Can i join the party?


The red bezel is growing on me.


----------



## sirnoodleton

The Longines Hydroconquest Automatic 3hand has been a great watch for me. I got it this summer, and it's accurate to within +/-2 seconds a day. Fantastic watch.


----------



## mrk

What colour lume does the new Hydro sport? Still green?


----------



## sirnoodleton

Yes, still green. Numbers too.


----------



## sirnoodleton

sirnoodleton said:


> View attachment 1632387
> 
> The Longines Hydroconquest Automatic 3hand has been a great watch for me. I got it this summer, and it's accurate to within +/-2 seconds a day. Fantastic watch.









My Longines hydroconquest (2014) next to my grandfather's (now mine) Maurice de Mauriac (2006)


----------



## Martind

The red bezel is a standout the blue and black are traditionally and nice but the red is different  

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## bassmart

Finally tried to take a better picture of my Longines Hydroconquest last week. Love this thing to bits!


----------



## peter_89

Recieved my Hirsch carbon strap and folding clasp today, and the combo was even better looking than I had imagined.
Still searching for a goodlooking 20mm mesh for my blue HC tho, any ideas would be much appriciated!


----------



## misoo

Peter, please post some more posts of that hirsch carbon strap. Im considering a blue one for my blue hydras... Thanx


----------



## peter_89

Yeah I might get one for my blue one aswell. Really goodlooking combo and the hirsch straps are quite good value for money imo.


----------



## misoo

Thanx for photos, looks well sized for that watch


----------



## ScarletVader

peter_89 said:


> View attachment 1649627
> View attachment 1649628
> Yeah I might get one for my blue one aswell. Really goodlooking combo and the hirsch straps are quite good value for money imo.


Is that a 41mm? If so, do you mind sharing where you found that strap? Love it!


----------



## peter_89

Thanks!
No my black one is 39mm, so this strap is 20mm wide (19mm lug widht, so you have to kinda press it in). I also took measurments of the blue one (new mod) which is 21mm, so if you have that one you might want to go with a 22mm strap. 
The strap itself is called Hirsch Carbon, I bought it at Becks Ur back in Sweden but it is available on ebay aswell


----------



## SDGenius

one of my favs


----------



## misoo

Im deciding between Hirsch carbon blue and Rios wave dark blue... 
What do you think, which will be better? (both 22mm for my 21mm lugs)


----------



## synaptyx

Was thinking of a blue sailcloth for my 41mm. 


Sent from my iPhone because I'm fancy.


----------



## joey79

Does a 46-47mm hydroconquest chrono exist? I have checked the longines website and am unable to find any info. If it does exist and you have one, how does it wear?


----------



## rikk727

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## citizendive77




----------



## superhill

I recently got one and have been less than impressed. I really want to love the watch but little things with it are killing me such as the stiffness of the clasp, the crown and setting the watch and etc....


----------



## misoo

Buy an butterfly clasp from conquest model


----------



## Chaza01

superhill said:


> I recently got one and have been less than impressed. I really want to love the watch but little things with it are killing me such as the stiffness of the clasp, the crown and setting the watch and etc....


Give it some time, all these things bothered me at first but once the watch has settled i find it sorts it self out. Initially I found unscrewing the crown etc really awkward (it actually hurt my fingers) no longer a problem. Opening the clasp would be painful too, settled down now and much better. Give it time - I suggest putting a nato on for a bit as a change


----------



## misoo

Yes, nato would suit them, but... Have you found anything blue in 21mm? Thanks very much


----------



## synaptyx

misoo said:


> Yes, nato would suit them, but... Have you found anything blue in 21mm? Thanks very much


This is a 22mm and I'm so over looking for the perfect 21mm.

















From Geckota / Zuludiver in the UK.

Sent from my iPhone because I'm fancy.


----------



## sirnoodleton

New Hirsch Runner Blue strap, 22mm. 
What do you guys think?


----------



## bullyboy

My 2-year old HC


----------



## pmcd87

synaptyx said:


> This is a 22mm and I'm so over looking for the perfect 21mm.
> From Geckota / Zuludiver in the UK.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone because I'm fancy.


Love that strap man. perfect match.


----------



## misoo

sirnoodleton said:


> New Hirsch Runner Blue strap, 22mm.
> What do you guys think?


There is a quite big hole between lugs, but the colour and material looks pretty good to me. Nice


----------



## Ollek

It's an amazing watch 









Via Tapatalk


----------



## cmatrix

I would like to get the 20mm Hirsch Paul Alligator Performance strap for my 39mm Hydroconquest. 
It's only 5.2mm thick but since I have never fitted a bigger strap before and I wouldn't like a "squeezed" or slanting look on the strap; I wonder if anyone could show me a picture of a 20mm strap of similar or more thickness on the 39mm Hydroconquest?


----------



## citizendive77

Today....


----------



## joey79

joey79 said:


> Does a 46-47mm hydroconquest chrono exist? I have checked the longines website and am unable to find any info. If it does exist and you have one, how does it wear?


The question remains unanswered. A mystery it would seem


----------



## sirnoodleton

39 or 41 mm that's all you can get. Also, get the 22mm Hirsch Paul. 20 is too small and there will be a bit of play in the watch which you might notice.


----------



## akwasin

sirnoodleton said:


> New Hirsch Runner Blue strap, 22mm.
> What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 1679114


great looking band. Been looking for a solid Hirsch here in Sweden but im yet to find one in store.


----------



## sirnoodleton

akwasin said:


> great looking band. Been looking for a solid Hirsch here in Sweden but im yet to find one in store.


Go for the Hirsch Runner 22mm. You won't be disappointed. Unless you're willing to spend a bit more money for the 21mm alligator, the Runner works nicely and is a great color match.


----------



## colonelpurple

Just bought a Hydroconquest diving style.
I was looking to upgrade from my Omega Constellation which I became a bit bored of.
The Longines really caught my eye. I love the way the light reflects off the blue dial.


----------



## joey79

sirnoodleton said:


> 39 or 41 mm that's all you can get. Also, get the 22mm Hirsch Paul. 20 is too small and there will be a bit of play in the watch which you might notice.


Reason I ask is that there was a 47mm hydroconquest in the sales thread. I have been to the longines a couple of times now and have not seen a 47mm.


----------



## citizendive77

Today.....rubber strap Borealis


----------



## joey79

This is the model I was referring to. Pic stolen of course. The description states its a 47mm


----------



## Enoran

Hydroconquest White Dial. Strictly speaking, its slightly off-white, cream-tinted.


----------



## FSMorandini

Hy everyone!
I'm considering in buying the Longines Hydroconcquest with a quartz movement. I've found some interesting offer via the Internet, so I would like to hear your advice and oppinion.

Longines HydroConquest for $Â.612 for sale from a Private seller on Chrono24

About 600 bucks seems fair.

Sorry if posting in the wrong thread.


----------



## SLR400

It will be 47mm including the crown or 41mm without the crown.


----------



## sirnoodleton

Plot twist: guy interested in buying watch on chrono24 is actually the seller.


----------



## joey79

sirnoodleton said:


> Plot twist: guy interested in buying watch on chrono24 is actually the seller.


If that's the case, very sneaky way to do things!


----------



## jdbaldoc

I'm looking to purchase a new Longines Hydroconquest Quartz with date only. My question is, what is the accuracy spec. of this particular watch with their L115 quartz caliber?


----------



## sirnoodleton

It's Quartz, it's +/- 1 second a year. Durability and efficiency (battery life) would be a consideration... But not really.


----------



## colonelpurple

sirnoodleton said:


> It's Quartz, it's +/- 1 second a year. Durability and efficiency (battery life) would be a consideration... But not really.


I just replaced my Omega automatic with a Longines quartz, it's the 541 movement as it has the three inner dials. I know that automatics are more beautiful and more desirable but they are simply not that accurate. I basically became sick of the watch loosing at least a minute every month.
The quartz is much more accurate, perhaps not needing adjustment for years.
I will be happy no doubt to buy another automatic in a few years but at the moment am really enjoying the accuracy and not having a conscience when I take it off for a bit at my desk, I.e. not winding.

Sent from my KFTHWA using Tapatalk


----------



## mrk

A minute variation a month "is" very accurate... My auto hydro was gaining 1 to 2 seconds a day before I sold it due to an upgrade. Part of the fun of owning an automatic is utilising what it has to offer and experiencing an analogue thing and the routine that comes with it like adjusting it couple times a month, winding it by the crown when it's not been worn and the sweeping seconds hand etc.


----------



## colonelpurple

mrk said:


> A minute variation a month "is" very accurate... My auto hydro was gaining 1 to 2 seconds a day before I sold it due to an upgrade. Part of the fun of owning an automatic is utilising what it has to offer and experiencing an analogue thing and the routine that comes with it like adjusting it couple times a month, winding it by the crown when it's not been worn and the sweeping seconds hand etc.


Completely agree
I just needed a time out (pun intended) 

Sent from my KFTHWA using Tapatalk


----------



## citizendive77




----------



## Jack19

Okay, you guys have hooked me on wanting one of these. But, I do not like the star burst effect of the blue. 

I've read this entire thread, and looked at all the pictures, and it looks to me like the black dials, on both the old and new style, do not exhibit the star burst in sunlight. 

Is that true and does anyone have a really good hi res close up of the black dials?


----------



## synaptyx

I bought the blue because the starburst effect was so awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone because I'm fancy.


----------



## Bergmann

My Hydroconquest L36514, L667


----------



## Jack19

I understand. But, I've got a much less expensive Orient Mako that already does it.

View attachment 2207082


----------



## ericys

Newbie with hydroconquest


----------



## ANev

Just arrived from service/repair.


----------



## citizendive77

Hydro & leather ....


----------



## joey79

ANev said:


> Just arrived from service/repair.





ericys said:


> Newbie with hydroconquest
> 
> View attachment 2230226


Is it me or do these 2 models look larger than the regular hydroconquests?


----------



## khoanguyen91

My new 41mm


----------



## rikk727

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ericys

Not too sure what is the regular size for hydroconquest. Mine is a L36654 with a case diameter of 47.5mm while the one posted by ANev is a L36514 with a case diameter of 41mm. My guess is that there is a number of variations for hydroconquest with similar water resistance rating.Personally I like the big diameter.


----------



## joey79

ericys said:


> Not too sure what is the regular size for hydroconquest. Mine is a L36654 with a case diameter of 47.5mm while the one posted by ANev is a L36514 with a case diameter of 41mm. My guess is that there is a number of variations for hydroconquest with similar water resistance rating.Personally I like the big diameter.


Glad you could confirm this. I posted this very question a while back. The consensus was that the 47mm did not exist. Is yours 47.5mm with or without crown?


----------



## shtora

joey79 said:


> Glad you could confirm this. I posted this very question a while back. The consensus was that the 47mm did not exist. Is yours 47.5mm with or without crown?


I believe the 47.5mm did exist.

A link to an AD site:

Longines HydroConquest Gent Automatic 47.5 mm zegarki mêskie


----------



## joey79

shtora said:


> I believe the 47.5mm did exist.
> 
> A link to an AD site:
> 
> Longines HydroConquest Gent Automatic 47.5 mm zegarki mêskie


Thank you for the link, I have tried several times to find the actual size. I have the 41mm and it wears well. I am curious as to how the 47.5mm would wear, looks massive.


----------



## hammymode

Still a wishlist on this Longines diver watch....&#55357;&#56848;








Cheerss...


----------



## Thijsmens

Jack19 said:


> Okay, you guys have hooked me on wanting one of these. But, I do not like the star burst effect of the blue.
> 
> I've read this entire thread, and looked at all the pictures, and it looks to me like the black dials, on both the old and new style, do not exhibit the star burst in sunlight.
> 
> Is that true and does anyone have a really good hi res close up of the black dials?


The black dial does not have this star burst effect.


----------



## Jack19

Thijsmens said:


> The black dial does not have this star burst effect.


Thank you!!!!!


----------



## ericys

Joey79, 47.5mm is without crown. As Shtora mentioned, it is still possible to purchase the Hydroconquest automatic 47.5mm which I think will be a great buy since the new collection for Hydroconquest does not have any big diameter models. The biggest one is only at 41mm case diameter. Out of curiosity, I looked at the Conquest range and found L36974066 with a case diameter of 44.5mm automatic but 5ATM water resistance.


----------



## joey79

ericys said:


> Joey79, 47.5mm is without crown. As Shtora mentioned, it is still possible to purchase the Hydroconquest automatic 47.5mm which I think will be a great buy since the new collection for Hydroconquest does not have any big diameter models. The biggest one is only at 41mm case diameter. Out of curiosity, I looked at the Conquest range and found L36974066 with a case diameter of 44.5mm automatic but 5ATM water resistance.
> 
> View attachment 2325690


Thank you! Yes I think it would be a good purchase, especially considering they have been discontinued.


----------



## Alvin Chee

Two weeks old hydroconquest blue say hi!


----------



## Robo082

Hi Hydroconquest owners! I have purchased my Hydro Chrono in April 2014. Sadly in July it had to go back to the Swatch Group Service Center to Dublin, due to problem with the crown. I received the watch back from the repairs with certificate, that said partial service 3, 4 has been done on the watch. The crown is working nice and smooth since then. Although I noticed that the watch case back has been scratched by the Swatch Group Service center, which I did not like at all. I know that scratches are unavoidable, but they should know how to handle watches.. 
Now to the major issue. After the watch was serviced (opened) I noticed that in between the case and the case back, my wrist hair is getting stuck. I happens always on the same spot. Usually I use tweezers and pull the hairs out, but last time I could not remove the hair, because it broke, so its so small now I can not manage to remove it at all. So there are small pieces of hair sticking out from the gap between case and case back. 
Anybody had a similar experience guys, any helpful tips etc.. No smart replies please ( shaving hands, etc.)


----------



## kingkong21

thanks for the heads up, guess i wont send it to SWATCH GROUP for service.
maybe should of just let the AD dealer handle the repairs instead of having them shipping it out.


----------



## ericys

Hi Robo082, since your hydroconquest should still be under warranty, you should bring this matter up to Swatch Group. They should have competent technicians in handling customer's timepieces, at least that's what I would expect, them being Swatch Group, not some back alley dodgy shop.


----------



## ericys




----------



## TheOnly1

Hello guys! I am brand new to this forum and, more importantly, to the watch universe. From the small amount that I've learned about watches and models, I have narrowed down a few: 

Longines Hydroconquest automatic
Alpina extreme Diver automatic 
Tissot Seastar Automatic 

Just a few honest opinions (even tho I know this is a hydroconquest section of the forum) any info would help!

Much appreciated!


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

I have to tell you that my Hydroconquest is one of my favorite in collection


----------



## TheOnly1

El: I've read that most, if not all people who have the hydroconquest, love it. People have said it's on part with omega SM for a fraction of the price, and the rarity of the hydroconquest is more of what I want since most of my friends sport Breitling and follow the crowd. The hydroconquest appeals to me on a few levels which is why I am HIGHLY considering it. 

What do you think of Alpina?


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

I cant really opine on Alpina. I've never even seen one.....


----------



## TheOnly1

I'm trying to locate an authorized dealer...i live in NYand I'm almost certain there is one in the city. I was going on spec for spec and it seems that the hydroconquest is the clear winner...unless you can recommend another kind in this class.

I will be getting an automatic since, from the little I read, even tho the quartz is more accurate, the automatic is more detailed and praised by its craftsmanship.


----------



## kspeed

Sold my Tag 2000 Automatic to partially fund my first Longines! This is the 39mm automatic version and I'm liking it a lot so far - should be the perfect high quality "tool watch" I'm looking for!


----------



## TheOnly1

Kspeed: that's a beautiful timepiece, I'm looking to pick one up...hopefully after Christmas, considering I just purchased a Tissot Automatic III last week. I'm really glad I decided to look at longines, but the hydroconquest in particular. I saw a red/white one at a local authorized dealer and was completely facinated...I'll post pics as soon as I get it! 

Any other choices that you recommend to compete with the hydroconquest?


----------



## ericys

@TheOnly1, If you're looking at Alpina dive watch, this is one of their better looking timepieces with similar dive ratings. Somehow, I felt that Hydroconquest has that classy yet outdoor feel compared to Alpina.


----------



## joey79

ericys said:


> @TheOnly1, If you're looking at Alpina dive watch, this is one of their better looking timepieces with similar dive ratings. Somehow, I felt that Hydroconquest has that classy yet outdoor feel compared to Alpina.
> 
> View attachment 2393897
> 
> 
> View attachment 2393905


The Alpina looks more like a tool watch IMHO. I believe the conquest ticks all the boxes as a diver yet looks very classy and elegant.


----------



## kspeed

TheOnly1 said:


> Kspeed: that's a beautiful timepiece, I'm looking to pick one up...hopefully after Christmas, considering I just purchased a Tissot Automatic III last week. I'm really glad I decided to look at longines, but the hydroconquest in particular. I saw a red/white one at a local authorized dealer and was completely facinated...I'll post pics as soon as I get it!
> 
> Any other choices that you recommend to compete with the hydroconquest?


Thanks for the compliments!

Sorry for not getting back to you sooner, but since I was looking at divers under 40mm I had to nix a lot of good options like the Steinheart Ocean 1. Fortunately there are still some good options available in my size range. I was also considering the Squale 20 Atmos and the Christopher Ward Trident, both available in 39mm options.

Edit - I think Christopher Ward's official website has a promotion going on right now for 15% off with code XMAS15.


----------



## Bergante

Robo082 said:


> After the watch was serviced (opened) I noticed that in between the case and the case back, my wrist hair is getting stuck. I happens always on the same spot. Usually I use tweezers and pull the hairs out, but last time I could not remove the hair, because it broke, so its so small now I can not manage to remove it at all. So there are small pieces of hair sticking out from the gap between case and case back.
> Anybody had a similar experience guys, any helpful tips etc.. No smart replies please ( shaving hands, etc.)


I would certainly let them know immediately. The seal could be compromised, and it's a serious matter in a diver's watch.


----------



## Bergante

By the way, happy new owner of a new hydro conquest auto. (The new model). Love it


----------



## TheOnly1

Absolutely, the hydroconquest from reviews and other sites, people are VERY happy with their selection. 

As is everything in life, I think that the price point is ideal....of course there are more expensive options (seamaster and more) but people who own the hydroconquest said that they can't justify the price difference. I can't either, but to eachother their own. My price point is roughly a smidge under 2k, and for that I'm almost certain I can can a decent diver piece. 

I also looked into Certina and 1 retailer in nyc sells it, a bit more than hydroconquest and Alpina, I can't find an authorized dealer anywhere.


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

Get the HC. Trust me, you wont regret it.


----------



## rikk727

Happy Holidays from the sandpit.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyBossi

New model HC is the only watch on the market that gives so much value for the money. It has 300m WR, 2892 elaboree movement, good weight and quality case and bracelet as well as a classic sub/oyster style case and bracelet design. If you compare prices of the HC with similar tissot, hamilton and certinas the price differance is "only" 150-200 dollars, but you get a much better overall piece. 

The 39mm version is neat, and similar size to the rolex sub. A good choice if you are tired of all these big modern watches with big round dials and thick cases. For me longines still has some of those older classic design elements left and it was showed in the conquest and hydroconquest models when it comes to design and size options of the case. The nearest competitor is the glycine combat sub, but that has the 2824 and it is also alot bigger and less "dressy". The watch is much nicer in person than on pics, because you cant feel the finish, quality and chunk on the poor pics.


----------



## JoeyBossi

kspeed said:


> Thanks for the compliments!
> 
> Sorry for not getting back to you sooner, but since I was looking at divers under 40mm I had to nix a lot of good options like the Steinheart Ocean 1. Fortunately there are still some good options available in my size range. I was also considering the Squale 20 Atmos and the Christopher Ward Trident, both available in 39mm options.
> 
> Edit - I think Christopher Ward's official website has a promotion going on right now for 15% off with code XMAS15.


I dont get how these can in any way be related to the HC, specialy the new one. They both lack elaboree grade movements as well as overall finish, quality and original classic design. These are almost homeage watches with little own design. They also have funny names ^^.


----------



## joey79

JoeyBossi said:


> I dont get how these can in any way be related to the HC, specialy the new one. They both lack elaboree grade movements as well as overall finish, quality and original classic design. These are almost homeage watches with little own design. They also have funny names ^^.


Agreed. Not a fan of either of the watches pictured. HC wins hands down!


----------



## Turando

I Love it! My new Longines Hidroconquest have 2 Weeks!


----------



## JoeyBossi

The new HC is hands down the best watch for the price in terms of...well everything. Especialy the 39mm version, it gives you that rolex sub feeling which is nice for us liking a more classic smaller size but yet modern design.


----------



## joey79

JoeyBossi said:


> The new HC is hands down the best watch for the price in terms of...well everything. Especialy the 39mm version, it gives you that rolex sub feeling which is nice for us liking a more classic smaller size but yet modern design.


Don't forget about the previous version. Great watch. Has it all!


----------



## Bergante

Love mine, although my little friend wants it out of its territory.

(Sorry for the poor quality of the photo, but the lighting, especially in that spot, is quite tricky)


----------



## bassmart

Spending the holidays in the Caribbean with the lovely Hydroconquest on my wrist


----------



## Longines-hydroconquest

Hey Guys!

I had decided to buy a new watch and spent a few months doing research on which watch to buy and ultimately I was down to a decision between two great watches. Tag Heuer Aquaracer 300m calibre 5 or the Longines-Hydroconquest. My decision is probably evident because of my post in this forum but I decided to save a few bucks by choosing the HC. I spent countless nights browsing the internet for pictures to help me with the decision and after watching your awesome photos from this forum the choice was obvious and I went with the blue dial 41mm L.3.642.4.96.6. I'm so thrilled and happy with my decision and I was also able to use my new HC on new years eve and count down for the new year.

Anyway since I owe my great decision to you guys and this awesome forum I decided to return the favour. If there are people wondering whether to get the HC or not or are just curios of how the watch looks I can just say that like most of the people in this thread I'm stoked about this watch and very happy with my decision. I also decided to do a short film/take a few pictures of my new watch and share it with you, so enjoy!

Here's the link to my video:


----------



## Tag Mac

Awesome post and video. Thanks very much. It is a stunning watch. It looks darker than some blue hudroconquests Ive seen which i much prefer. Still can't work out why some blue are dark and some are light when they don't list different versions.


----------



## Tag Mac

Sorry, a side note. I would like to 'like' you post but I'm on a mobile device. The website is not letting me switch to a normal desk top version so im stuck with the useless, non intuitive version.


----------



## shtora

Great video, thank you!
You made a wise choice. I actually chose the TAG Aquaracer mainly for the much more comfortable tapered thinner bracelet. However, I had the chance to get an older model with ETA 2824. If I had to choose between a Calibre 5 (Sellita) and the HC I would choose the Longines! It is also the better looking watch.


----------



## SDGenius




----------



## Longines-hydroconquest

Thank you Tag Mac! I know, it also had me quite confused before I bought the watch. In general it seems to have a dark blue color, but if direct light hits it it almost looks light blue. Here's a picture I took where the bezel looks more light blue rather than dark blue.


----------



## Longines-hydroconquest

Thank you shtora! Ok cool! Yeah the bracelet is kind of large on the HC, but it gives a robust feeling on the wrist so I'm still very happy!



shtora said:


> Great video, thank you!
> You made a wise choice. I actually chose the TAG Aquaracer mainly for the much more comfortable tapered thinner bracelet. However, I had the chance to get an older model with ETA 2824. If I had to choose between a Calibre 5 (Sellita) and the HC I would choose the Longines! It is also the better looking watch.


----------



## Moon Mullins

*My new Hydroconquest 41mm! I love the blue dial!!!

*


----------



## Tag Mac

So beautiful. How does it compare to the Tag Heuer and Omega watches you've had?


----------



## Dejadragon

Here's my offering to the thread. I'm thinking about putting it on a leather strap. Any suggestions about styles and colours? Also, where can I get a mesh strap? I think they look pretty good on mesh. I always wear brown shoes so don't want a blue or black strap.


----------



## Dejadragon

Nice combo. I will try that out myself.


----------



## Dejadragon

Tag Mac said:


> There are a couple of YouTube clips that really show the depth of the blue sunburst dial. It looks like a fine sapphire with fine clarity that you can look into and appreciate the different shades on offer. The only thing is that this is done in a professional photo studio where they concentrate spotlights on it. Of course in reality you don't walk around with a spotlight attached to your arm.


Won't I?


----------



## Moon Mullins

*tried to capture the radiance of this blue dial. Sadly, no picture can capture it like the human eye!

*


----------



## Moon Mullins

Tag Mac said:


> So beautiful. How does it compare to the Tag Heuer and Omega watches you've had?


Actually it stacks up to the Planet Ocean XL rather nicely. My Speedy, well that one is iconic! The fit and finish of the Hydroconquest is very comparable to the P.O., and the Hydroconquest case back is nicer than any I have ever own. The bracelet is much better than either Omega's I've owned. I can see why Longines is being called "the new Omega" by several on this forum. They definately brought their "A" game with the Hydroconquest.


----------



## JoeyBossi

Hi,

This is my new watch I got a while ago. Hydroconquest automatic, 39mm. I like the smaller size, more compact design that reminds me of the oyster case. I bought it from a grey market shop, but got a stamped warranty card from an AD.

This is a nice piece, the quality, finish and weight of the case and bracelet is perfect. I like the classic design and attention to details as well as the overall solidness of the piece and healthy 300m WR. Movement wise is also pretty decent, an elaboree 2892 which is found in Breitlings and IWC watches costing 5-6k dollars. If you want to get a nice piece, get the HC now before swatch group increase all prices!!11. I wore plasic gloves to avoid fingerprints while taking pics .


----------



## WeylandYutani

Moon Mullins said:


> Actually it stacks up to the Planet Ocean XL rather nicely. My Speedy, well that one is iconic! The fit and finish of the Hydroconquest is very comparable to the P.O., and the Hydroconquest case back is nicer than any I have ever own. The bracelet is much better than either Omega's I've owned. I can see why Longines is being called "the new Omega" by several on this forum. They definately brought their "A" game with the Hydroconquest.


Would love to see this on a brown leather with contrast stitching!


----------



## Moon Mullins

WeylandYutani said:


> Would love to see this on a brown leather with contrast stitching!


Funny you should say that, I am getting ready to try a beautiful brown Greg Stevens Horween natural Dublin strap with a stainless steel Deployant on it later this weekend. I will post pics as soon as I do.


----------



## Mick168

I own my black quartz HC since last summer and have to say I love it. I picked quartz instead of automatic because I use it everyday and I need to have a accurate time at all times. Recently I went back to the watch shop to look at other longines watches, I noticed the same watch that I purchased there has increased the price by ?50. So I think this means Swatch group had increased the prices on some watches. And this made me feel my HC watch increased value to me now.


----------



## Longines-hydroconquest

My longines hydroconquest is my first automatic watch that I own and I still feel a bit insecure about Winding the Watch so I hope someone here could help me out. 

I wear my longines pretty much all day long except when I'm a sleep. 

- How often should I manually wind the Watch using the Crown? 
- How much should I wind the Watch each time?

Help much appreciated!


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

If you wear it every day, all day you shouldn't really have to wind it......but if you do don't worry too much about it. Auto's have a clutch (which I clearly feel when I wind my HC) to prevent over winding.


----------



## JoeyBossi

Longines-hydroconquest said:


> My longines hydroconquest is my first automatic watch that I own and I still feel a bit insecure about Winding the Watch so I hope someone here could help me out.
> 
> I wear my longines pretty much all day long except when I'm a sleep.
> 
> - How often should I manually wind the Watch using the Crown?
> - How much should I wind the Watch each time?
> 
> Help much appreciated!


- You never have to wind a automatic, I have used mine since I bought it every day and it has never stoped. 
- If it stops you can wind it like 20 turns or so. You can never overwind a automatic because it has a clutch that "slips"


----------



## Longines-hydroconquest

*El Ocho 1* said:


> If you wear it every day, all day you shouldn't really have to wind it......but if you do don't worry too much about it. Auto's have a clutch (which I clearly feel when I wind my HC) to prevent over winding.


Thank you for the response!

Ok, what do you mean with clutch, how would you feel the clutch?


----------



## Longines-hydroconquest

Miyye said:


> - You never have to wind a automatic, I have used mine since I bought it every day and it has never stoped.
> - If it stops you can wind it like 20 turns or so. You can never overwind a automatic because it has a clutch that "slips"


Perfect, thank you for the response!


----------



## joey79

My gf liked my HC so much she had to have one herself. The white dial 39mm Quartz.


----------



## Baenggu

*Aftermarket 19mm bracelet?*

My 39 mm,black, new dial Hydroconquest is on it's way 😎. I'm going with the rubber strap but was looking for a steel bracelet to change things up a bit. Some googling uncovered a Super Oyster which I think might be good. I know, straight end links but I don't mind. Anyone else have an other suggestion?


----------



## takiUZ

*Re: Aftermarket 19mm bracelet?*

My 41 mm HC! I love it!


----------



## kspeed

I recently purchased a new dial black Hydroconquest (the version with Arabic numerals all along the dial). It looks like everything aside from the Longines logo is printed on the dial, which is pretty disappointing given the price point of these watches. Can anyone confirm that the old dial has applied hourly markers (both circular and Arabic)? Thanks.


----------



## Triton9

This watch is such a beast. Weight more than 200grams.


----------



## sigu

kspeed said:


> I recently purchased a new dial black Hydroconquest (the version with Arabic numerals all along the dial). It looks like everything aside from the Longines logo is printed on the dial, which is pretty disappointing given the price point of these watches. Can anyone confirm that the old dial has applied hourly markers (both circular and Arabic)? Thanks.


Hey kspeed! I can totally confirm, that the "old" dial has applied hourly markers (all of them), and the minute markers, Longines logo and inscription, automatic 30bar... and swiss made inscriptions are printed. With the new dial everithing is printed as far as I know and that is also a reason why I went with the "old" one...


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

Longines-hydroconquest said:


> Thank you for the response!
> 
> Ok, what do you mean with clutch, how would you feel the clutch?


you will feel a little "click"


----------



## MrNovember

I joined the Hydroconquest club this week. I know a lot of people prefer the standard automatic version of this watch, but I love chronographs and find them pretty practical.



















I'd consider this my first 'proper' watch, and I'm really impressed with the quality. I can't see this being the last Longines I buy!

I'm sure this will have been answered on the forum, but whilst I'm here, is it possible to obtain half links for this bracelet?


----------



## kingkong21

and here is MINE !


----------



## citizendive77

HC .....


----------



## bigbuff

Has anyone here tried the HC with a Hirsch George band? Any thoughts?


----------



## SDGenius

I think the HC would look better on the Hirsch Tiger


----------



## Bright Blue

My new Blue HC! Love the hands in the first photo. The 2nd photo is the purple hue in direct sunlight. My 2nd automatic after a Breitling Colt.


----------



## PotpotUy

KindaDevil said:


> I have tried few combos! it´s quite a versatile watch  plus few natos that i haven´t bothered taking photos yet.
> 
> View attachment 748951
> 
> View attachment 748957
> 
> View attachment 748959


Hi Kindadevil.

Those are beautiful straps on your longines hydroonquest.
Where did you acquire the straps and the deployment clasps?

Thanks.


----------



## cmatrix

joey79 said:


> My gf liked my HC so much she had to have one herself. The white dial 39mm Quartz.


Where did you get the white Hydroconquest?


----------



## misoo

Longines-hydroconquest, awesome video! Thank you very much... 
I've the same model and I'm very happy with it. But I see on disadvantage, the bracelet is too wide for a 41mm watch. If it would shrink to 18-19mm (as the new model) it will be perfect. How fo you see that? 
I decided to change clasp with a butterfly one and it helps a bit. 
Enjoy your piece! And also big admiration to your skills with cards!


----------



## Tag Mac

Which video? Could you include it in your post so we know what you mean? 
Also I thought the bracelet had stayed the same size as the older models which is definitely not to wide. Do you mean it should taper? I like the way it doesnt personally.


----------



## jamuslab

Video?


----------



## misoo

Yes, video, two-three pages back... Come on, its easy, a few clicks...


----------



## willyg

Heres mine , two months old and worn every day.
Its the 41mm and i have 7 inch wrists ,I was worried it was going to be too big but looks great.
Its my first automatic watch but im now after a Seiko Alpinist i think.
I know its been asked alot but does a 22mm Hirsh strap fit ok?

Thanks John.


----------



## sibot

Hi everyone. So just re acquired this watch. Had the black 39mm version and sold it last summer. Missed it so much just picked up the blue new dial in the 41mm. Love the watch but still same problem when i owned the last one bracelet sizing is either too big or small. I know new version has no halflink that fits it. My question is whats that last link that connects to the divers extension? Is that not in fact a half link? Or can be used as such? Also trying to figure whats the lug width? Is it 22mm? Thanks


----------



## jamuslab

Lug width I think is 21mm


----------



## SDGenius

jamuslab said:


> Lug width I think is 21mm


It's only 21mm on the old 41mm, the updated 41mm has a 22mm lug-width with a tapering bracelet vs. the original 21mm non-tapered


----------



## jamuslab

Dint know that...tnx for the info


----------



## sibot

sibot said:


> Hi everyone. So just re acquired this watch. Had the black 39mm version and sold it last summer. Missed it so much just picked up the blue new dial in the 41mm. Love the watch but still same problem when i owned the last one bracelet sizing is either too big or small. I know new version has no halflink that fits it. My question is whats that last link that connects to the divers extension? Is that not in fact a half link? Or can be used as such? Also trying to figure whats the lug width? Is it 22mm? Thanks


Anyone with info on the part (link) that connects to the divers extension? What would that part be called? Or could it be used in place of a half link?


----------



## sibot

Almost forgot









Really like the new all brushed opposed to the older polished centre links

Here is the link im referring to. Couldn't it be used in place of a half link?


----------



## jamuslab

Sunburst!!


----------



## joey79

cmatrix said:


> Where did you get the white Hydroconquest?


I purchased it from http://www.orafinrete.com

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmatrix

joey79 said:


> I purchased it from Orafinrete - Gioielli e orologi dal primo network di gioiellerie in Europa
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## joey79

cmatrix said:


> Thank you!


You're welcome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigStuart

I just got my 41mm HC auto last week... Absolutely delighted with it!

I have a question about accuracy, this is my first automatic watch, and I was expecting +-3 to 5 seconds a day. Last time I set this watch was 4 days ago, set to the "ClockSync" atomic network sync app on my phone. Today the watch is +2 seconds, so I'm +0.5 seconds a day! This is far better than I had hoped or expected, is it normal?

Anyway, the watch pic...


----------



## joey79

BigStuart said:


> I just got my 41mm HC auto last week... Absolutely delighted with it!
> 
> I have a question about accuracy, this is my first automatic watch, and I was expecting +-3 to 5 seconds a day. Last time I set this watch was 4 days ago, set to the "ClockSync" atomic network sync app on my phone. Today the watch is +2 seconds, so I'm +0.5 seconds a day! This is far better than I had hoped or expected, is it normal?
> 
> Anyway, the watch pic...
> 
> View attachment 3306466


No, it is not normal and furthermore there is something seriously wrong that most watch owners/enthusiasts do not achieve the same accuracy. Lol

Congrats, enjoy that beautiful time piece along with it's fantastic accuracy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicky Ticks




----------



## creepshow

I've been thinking about getting a hydroconquest in black... I just had a thought though. I have heard people say they can order parts directly from longines (example being the half link). Has anyone bought a bezel insert for the newer version and dropped it in the old version. I really like the old version but prefer the new bezel insert.


----------



## Tag Mac

Whats the difference between the two? Ive just noticed the pointy markers have become solid rectangles, is there anything else?


----------



## creepshow

That´s about the only difference I can tell. Not a huge issue for me I was just curious.


----------



## Tag Mac

After a year of wanting this watch I finally received it in the post yesterday. It is stunning and will post pics up later. Only slight concern is the power reserve lasted only 9.5 hours (although I have posted about this in the Longines general section)


----------



## joey79

Tag Mac said:


> After a year of wanting this watch I finally received it in the post yesterday. It is stunning and will post pics up later. Only slight concern is the power reserve lasted only 9.5 hours (although I have posted about this in the Longines general section)


Did you get the latest version with numbered dial or the older version? Better looking in person is what I found when I picked up mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag Mac

No Ive been scouting for a while for the older one. Im not keen on numbers all round...hence the long distance purchase. Was just curious to hear how many turns people make on their crown as mine felt tight after only a few, which I suspect is why it only lasted 9.5 hours. I was nervous to keep winding and cause damage.


----------



## synaptyx

My HC has quite a tight winder compared to other most if not all of my other watches. 


Sent from my iPhone because I'm fancy.


----------



## Tag Mac

Thanks. I Couldn't find anything in the manual so tried winding a little more. It did feel stiffer than my other automatic but I was able to keep winding until I felt a definite resistance. It has now been running for around 14 hours and gained 2 seconds in that time. Thanks for your support and I'll go and feel like a bit of a chump.


----------



## alton1

Here are my Hydroconquests:

I've had this one since 2009:










This one I bought last night before realizing it's the quartz version.
Beautiful watch, but I'm going to return it to the dealer today and order the slightly more expensive, and more desirable (for me) Automatic version. The only physical difference (aside from the movement) is that on this version the red minutes sub register is at 2 o'clock position and, on the automatic the red minutes sub dial is located at the 3 o'clock.


----------



## bullshark

The ol' blue in evening light


----------



## citizendive77




----------



## Hydroconquest

39mm quartz after 1.5 year 
At first I regretted buying a 39mm quartz since I found it to be too small, but with time I came to realize that it's a good watch to wear all day since it's light and not chunky at all (so never interfere with the shirts, etc)


----------



## joey79

Hydroconquest said:


> 39mm quartz after 1.5 year
> At first I regretted buying a 39mm quartz since I found it to be too small, but with time I came to realize that it's a good watch to wear all day since it's light and not chunky at all (so never interfere with the shirts, etc)
> View attachment 3744466


I too have noticed the same. I have purchased a couple of watches I first thought were small and ended up being accustomed to the size. I can now appreciate wearing a smaller watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misoo

22mm dark blue Rios Wave. Fits perfectly imho...


----------



## jamuslab

Beauty!!! Where did u get the strap midoo?


----------



## duculetu

Hello guys, I have a quick question. I like very much the present Hydroconquest line-up with all arabic numerals (thinking specific at the black version). When is the best timp to buy a L. HC? When and where are the best deals as I do not have an AD nearby so I must get it online. At the raw price that i saw it today, i cannot afford to think of it pretty soon but maybe if a new generation appears or some spring sales could help me.

Thank you in advanced.


----------



## misoo

jamuslab said:


> Beauty!!! Where did u get the strap midoo?


Thanks jamuslab, I bought it from www.strapshop.cz


----------



## Enoran

Off-white Hydro


----------



## rikk727




----------



## synaptyx

Enoran said:


> Off-white Hydro


I think that's the best version of the new dial. Nice!


----------



## duculetu

synaptyx said:


> I think that's the best version of the new dial. Nice!


What model number is this one as I found the white model only with white hands - i see yours has golden ones (or is it the illumination that makes them look that way)?


----------



## jamuslab




----------



## Enoran

duculetu said:


> What model number is this one as I found the white model only with white hands - i see yours has golden ones (or is it the illumination that makes them look that way)?


Its the illum.


----------



## PotpotUy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9

PotpotUy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


looks great man !


----------



## PotpotUy

Thanks triton9. I ordered the legend diver strap and longines deployant from the longines flagship store here in the philippines when i bought the hydroconquest last feb. They just delivered it yesterday and i couldnt wait to switch straps immediately


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## takiUZ

On blue nato.


----------



## Campbelloni

Does anybody have high quality pictures of the hydro with red bezel?

From what I've seen the dial looks slightly cheaper compared to that of the blue and black versions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9

Campbelloni said:


> Does anybody have high quality pictures of the hydro with red bezel?
> 
> From what I've seen the dial looks slightly cheaper compared to that of the blue and black versions.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i would prefer the old design of hydroconquest white dial and red bezel 

That would remind me of Omega seamaster Vancouver Olympic version.


----------



## Triton9

Today wearing my tank hydroconquest.


----------



## misoo

Hi guys, let me introduce you my straps collection for my Hydra's... Some are classic, some are funny  
Will appreciate your opinions. Thanks and have a nice day with your Hydra's


----------



## Triton9

I always love the blue. Longines Hydroconquest blue divewatch has to be one of the best looking blue dive watch out there.

I think with bracelet is the best looking.


----------



## Craig90

Hey guys, first time posting, had the hydroconquest for a few years now got a couple of different straps but I am looking for a mesh one next, can anyone recommend so decent options? Have so far only seen the ones on strapcode but I'm not keen on them as I think they could be a bit chunky for the watch. Thanks in advance.


----------



## daemonsultan

I got a new leather strap for my hydro









Next week I'm going to receive another handmade version made of moose and burbot skin.


----------



## Fourier

takiUZ said:


> On blue nato.


This looks fantastic. Do you have more pictures?


----------



## citizendive77




----------



## dr3ws

I can join now









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79

dr3ws said:


> I can join now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a way to join! Welcome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9

Great Chronograph and solid ETA 251 movement


----------



## dr3ws

This one is the column wheel right? L688. I assume the bracelet on this one also can be replaced with strap? I've seen the pictures here, they look really good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dr3ws

Those who replaced the straps on their hydroconquest, can I remove the strap with cheap spring bar tool from ebay? What size of strap should I be looking for if my watch is 41mm in diameter? Thanks


----------



## Tag Mac

citizendive77 said:


> View attachment 4386746
> View attachment 4386770


Im not a fan of the new design but I have to say that the red model looks crisp, elegant and classy. Something about that straps works really well as well, although I would never have thought to have done that. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Craig90

dr3ws said:


> Those who replaced the straps on their hydroconquest, can I remove the strap with cheap spring bar tool from ebay? What size of strap should I be looking for if my watch is 41mm in diameter? Thanks


It's 21mm lug width depending on the strap you could squeeze a 22mm on, I've purchased a couple of straps from strapcode.com they have a pretty decent selection


----------



## wruck

Whats the bandwidth of the hydroconquest (41mm)????? Some places i see 19mm...other 20mm


----------



## synaptyx

wruck said:


> Whats the bandwidth of the hydroconquest (41mm)????? Some places i see 19mm...other 20mm


It's a nice and awkward 21mm.


----------



## SDGenius

wruck said:


> Whats the bandwidth of the hydroconquest (41mm)????? Some places i see 19mm...other 20mm


Depends what version you get, gen 1 or 2.

Gen 1 = 21mm
Gen 2 = 22mm


----------



## wruck

What the diferences between the 1st and 2nd gens???


----------



## SDGenius

2nd gens are the version with full numerals


----------



## wruck

Ahhh ok.

I personally do not like this version...

I can use a 22 strap on 1st generation HC??? Or it will be very ugly??

Its hard to find 21mm nato strap, for example.


----------



## synaptyx

You should be able to get away with a 22mm by squeezing it. 


Sent from my iPhone because I'm fancy.


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

wruck said:


> Ahhh ok.
> 
> I personally do not like this version...
> 
> I can use a 22 strap on 1st generation HC??? Or it will be very ugly??
> 
> Its hard to find 21mm nato strap, for example.


I've used a 20mm NATO on mine....but 99% of the time I have it on the bracelet.


----------



## dr3ws

I couldn't take the bracelet off my HC, I think I managed to pulled the spring bar away from the lug and expected one side to come off but it didn't. I was using a cheap spring bar tool from ebay, should I get an expensive one? Would it make it much easier to do it? Good news is I didn't scratch the case or the back of the lugs.


----------



## Truls Chr

Now I can join too!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dr3ws

My watch has been running fast 20s per day and I got it regulated today and it's now +3 secs a day. While waiting at the watchmaker I saw some hirsch strap and bought this one with red leather stitching which complements the red counters on the dial. I did some window shopping before that too and tried on the legend diver but it just doesn't scream at me. I also tried the planet ocean and seamaster300 at omega boutique and now I can't stop thinking about it. Got to save money for it now I guess.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Guntram Shatterhand

Got this beast on today... feels like my arm is weighted down!


----------



## joey79

Dr. Guntram Shatterhand said:


> Got this beast on today... feels like my arm is weighted down!


The beast fits nicely under your sleeve 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qwertyu

SDGenius said:


> wruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the bandwidth of the hydroconquest (41mm)????? Some places i see 19mm...other 20mm
> 
> 
> 
> Depends what version you get, gen 1 or 2.
> 
> Gen 1 = 21mm
> Gen 2 = 22mm
Click to expand...

It's 21mm for both 1st and 2nd gen 41mm case models. 19mm if it's the reduced 39mm case...


----------



## rikk727

Sent from my D6633 using Tapatalk


----------



## kit7

Longines HydroConquest Mens Watch L36954036 | eBay
Anybody notice something wrong with this?


----------



## Speeding




----------



## manila07

Just joined the fun! I got the 39mm and it is just right fir my 6.25 inch wrist.


----------



## Turando

Love the old model!


----------



## Its-an-addiction

Hey guys, please help me! I'm reading so many conflicting reports, can anyone tell me the lug width on the new (numerals all the way round the dial) 41mm hydroconquest please? So many different sites say different measurements.


----------



## vvalera

Its-an-addiction said:


> Hey guys, please help me! I'm reading so many conflicting reports, can anyone tell me the lug width on the new (numerals all the way round the dial) 41mm hydroconquest please? So many different sites say different measurements.


21 mm. Just measured.


----------



## Its-an-addiction

Thanks mate, I appreciate it. If I'm buying a rubber strap, would you recommend a 22mm and try to fit it in, or should I get a 20mm instead?


----------



## vvalera

Its-an-addiction said:


> Thanks mate, I appreciate it. If I'm buying a rubber strap, would you recommend a 22mm and try to fit it in, or should I get a 20mm instead?


I don't have such experience, but it is recommended to use 22 mm. You will see gaps with 20 mm.


----------



## Its-an-addiction

Thank you once again, I really appreciate your help mate.


----------



## manila07

Longines hydroconquest to horween chromexel zulu.


----------



## joey79

Has anyone come across after market rubber straps for hydro? I have the bracelet and wouldn't mind mixing it up with a rubber strap. The original rubber would be a tad expensive, I would say.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manila07

joey79 i got a msg the rubber strap including the clasp would cost 150 ueros up. Call your AD for a much specific qoute


----------



## joey79

manila07 said:


> joey79 i got a msg the rubber strap including the clasp would cost 150 ueros up. Call your AD for a much specific qoute


Thanks Manila. Not sure I want to spend that much. I will call my AD.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## musavas

hello,

First time posting here.
I have a hydroconquest (L3.642.4) with a broken steel clasp. I did a research for a replacement clasp but no luck, they only sell the whole bracelet which is too pricey for me ( around $300).
I don't know how it happened but it just got broken on my wrist and luckily i was home and didn't lose the watch.

















The tip of the part shown in the 2nd photo was attached to a pin which was a little bent but still holding properly.
I have the watch since 2009 and love it, now looking for a leather strap for replacement.


----------



## joey79

musavas said:


> hello,
> 
> First time posting here.
> I have a hydroconquest (L3.642.4) with a broken steel clasp. I did a research for a replacement clasp but no luck, they only sell the whole bracelet which is too pricey for me ( around $300).
> I don't know how it happened but it just got broken on my wrist and luckily i was home and didn't lose the watch.
> 
> View attachment 5272834
> 
> 
> View attachment 5272850
> 
> 
> The tip of the part shown in the 2nd photo was attached to a pin which was a little bent but still holding properly.
> I have the watch since 2009 and love it, now looking for a leather strap for replacement.


That is way too pricey for a replacement bracelet. Don't get me wrong the stock bracelet is great quality but I wouldn't replace it at that price.

I am looking for either a rubber or leather strap but unsure how it will look on my black hydro.

If you do go ahead with a leather strap please post some pics.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance

musavas said:


> hello,
> 
> First time posting here.
> I have a hydroconquest (L3.642.4) with a broken steel clasp. I did a research for a replacement clasp but no luck, they only sell the whole bracelet which is too pricey for me ( around $300).
> I don't know how it happened but it just got broken on my wrist and luckily i was home and didn't lose the watch.
> 
> View attachment 5272834
> 
> 
> View attachment 5272850
> 
> 
> The tip of the part shown in the 2nd photo was attached to a pin which was a little bent but still holding properly.
> I have the watch since 2009 and love it, now looking for a leather strap for replacement.


That's a shame. I just looked at my clasp and noticed it's only fastened on ever so slightly. Yours is the only one I've heard of breaking, but seems like a pretty stupid design when you look at it.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## musavas

double post


----------



## musavas

joey79 said:


> That is way too pricey for a replacement bracelet. Don't get me wrong the stock bracelet is great quality but I wouldn't replace it at that price.
> 
> I am looking for either a rubber or leather strap but unsure how it will look on my black hydro.
> 
> If you do go ahead with a leather strap please post some pics.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Joey, it's also too pricey for me, I won't pay that much for a replacement.
I am still looking for a 3rd party clasp replacement, though finding one with a 21mm width is not easy.
But anyway I will post the photos after.

cheers,


----------



## musavas

Vlance said:


> That's a shame. I just looked at my clasp and noticed it's only fastened on ever so slightly. Yours is the only one I've heard of breaking, but seems like a pretty stupid design when you look at it.
> 
> View attachment 5300050


Vlance,

I am not an expert about the design but I thought the same as you.
I can understand a failure with the pins but breaking a steel bracelet is totally unexpected for me, since it has an extension for a wet suit, I think it should be stronger than this.

cheers,


----------



## joey79

musavas said:


> Joey, it's also too pricey for me, I won't pay that much for a replacement.
> I am still looking for a 3rd party clasp replacement, though finding one with a 21mm width is not easy.
> But anyway I will post the photos after.
> 
> cheers,


I didn't think of that, a third party clasp might the most economical solution.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Its-an-addiction

Just buy a 22mm and then sand half a mm off each side of the clasp. It's going to be near impossible to find another 21mm clasp .


----------



## musavas

Its-an-addiction said:


> Just buy a 22mm and then sand half a mm off each side of the clasp. It's going to be near impossible to find another 21mm clasp .


hello again,

I ordered a 22mm clasp from strapcode.com and a very cheap 21mm clasp from a chinese dealer on ebay, still waiting for delivery.

cheers,


----------



## SDGenius




----------



## Its-an-addiction

SDGenius said:


>


Great review mate, as a fellow Hydroconquest owner, I totally agree with everything you said. The only thing I would say that could be improved though, is to use something better than a tea towel as it gives the review an amateur/unprofessional feel when I think your review was actually much more polished and researched than it looked at first. I almost wasn't going to watch it because I thought it was just some nobody with a camera, but I'm glad I did, and have now liked and subscribed. It may sound like a strange thing to say, but I think first impressions matter, especially when you're trying to put weight behind your opinion and asking people to trust your judgement and knowledge. I think you should get one of them jewelers mats that are usually wooden around the edges with a nice leather to place the watches on. Regardless, I'll be watching more of your videos for sure.


----------



## SDGenius

Its-an-addiction said:


> Great review mate, as a fellow Hydroconquest owner, I totally agree with everything you said. The only thing I would say that could be improved though, is to use something better than a tea towel as it gives the review an amateur/unprofessional feel when I think your review was actually much more polished and researched than it looked at first. I almost wasn't going to watch it because I thought it was just some nobody with a camera, but I'm glad I did, and have now liked and subscribed. It may sound like a strange thing to say, but I think first impressions matter, especially when you're trying to put weight behind your opinion and asking people to trust your judgement and knowledge. I think you should get one of them jewelers mats that are usually wooden around the edges with a nice leather to place the watches on. Regardless, I'll be watching more of your videos for sure.


Thanks for the critical feedback mate! Although I wasn't able to find a professional jeweler's mat, I believe I've found a presentable desk mat that should fit the bill.


----------



## akwasin

joey79 said:


> Has anyone come across after market rubber straps for hydro? I have the bracelet and wouldn't mind mixing it up with a rubber strap. The original rubber would be a tad expensive, I would say.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Almost took shot at rubber (non original) in may but I never did go all the way with it. The rubbery fitbit charge HR i wear on my opposite wrist has a tendency to get unconformable and that's despite it being really loose. Couldnt imagine wearing a tight rubber band on my. Sweaty..

Im a fan of Hirsch straps (Rubber Hirsch Straps | HirschStraps) but any 20mm strap from ebay that fits your style would work, even the ones that Doesn't have curved edges.


----------



## joey79

akwasin said:


> Almost took shot at rubber (non original) in may but I never did go all the way with it. The rubbery fitbit charge HR i wear on my opposite wrist has a tendency to get unconformable and that's despite it being really loose. Couldnt imagine wearing a tight rubber band on my. Sweaty..
> 
> Im a fan of Hirsch straps (Rubber Hirsch Straps | HirschStraps) but any 20mm strap from ebay that fits your style would work, even the ones that Doesn't have curved edges.


I didn't realise Hirsch made rubber straps. I guess I have only ever searched for Hirsch leather straps. Thanks for the tip. Will have a look.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akayzer

Hey guys I planning on getting a 41mm Hydro pretty soon I just wanted to know which one y'all thought would be a better everyday wearer the black dial or the blue. Also from everything I've seen the blue is more of a deep royal blue right? The main reason I ask is because while I'm getting the bracelet I will be swapping it onto natos so I want one that'll go with a variety of colors. Thanks for all the help in advance!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jamuslab

akayzer said:


> Hey guys I planning on getting a 41mm Hydro pretty soon I just wanted to know which one y'all thought would be a better everyday wearer the black dial or the blue. Also from everything I've seen the blue is more of a deep royal blue right? The main reason I ask is because while I'm getting the bracelet I will be swapping it onto natos so I want one that'll go with a variety of colors. Thanks for all the help in advance!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Go with the blue

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## synaptyx

Blue rocks on this watch

Sent from my


----------



## joey79

They are both nice. If you are wearing natos, the black will go with more. 

I own the black version so guess you could call me biased.

I hoping to swap the bracelet for either leather or rubber. Not sold on the idea of leather in five watches. Happy to be proven wrong though. 

Back to your question though, go to an AD and have a look at both from different angles and lighting. I have read the blue dial does change according to the different light sources, which is pretty cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akayzer

Do you guys have any suggestions as to wear I can find a good leather strap with a deployant clasp?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012

Hello fellas.. here is my share of Longines.. ref L3.696.4.19.6


----------



## akayzer

Hey guys any suggestions on how to take the bracelet off of the watch so I can switch straps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamuslab

Tried removing bracelet from mine for the same reason...couldn't do it...actually scratched my watch in the process!!!

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamuslab

If u find a easy way please share 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## tatt169

I had to use x2 springbar tools . Adjusting both Spring bars simultaneously , it's a very tight fit on these and the 'wings ' on the back make it extremely difficult IMO.


----------



## joey79

tatt169 said:


> I had to use x2 springbar tools . Adjusting both Spring bars simultaneously , it's a very tight fit on these and the 'wings ' on the back make it extremely difficult IMO.


Might help having a second pair of hands in order to do it that way? I did the same with my Hamilton bracelet, very annoying.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manila07

39mm hydroconquest on black horween leather strap


----------



## Scholes

This thread confirms I have to put the HydroConquest on my future wish list!


----------



## akayzer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79

akayzer said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great picture, shows the hydro off perfectly!

Really highlights the beauty of the hydro.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adispez

I got mine yesterday! My first "expensive" watch - previously I´ve got a Invcita.

Here are some pictures and a short video:


----------



## Ollek

Set the time one week ago, wore it on a few nights last week and most of the weekend. +/- 0 sec  This watch has always kept great time (usually -1-2 sec/day) but this is impressive.









via Tapatalk


----------



## kingcarlos

just curious, is it possible to change the strap of HC to nato?


----------



## mcquillian

Guess I should jump into this thread as well . . .


----------



## joey79

mcquillian said:


> Guess I should jump into this thread as well . . .
> 
> View attachment 6191905


Welcome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShockDimension

Help! I just signed up to this forum because I dont really know who else to ask haha.

^Look at this! On my watch face there is a speck of dust above the date window, and 2 huge black peices of debris that look somewhat like foam near the 9 o clock marker

What the hell? Ive owned lots of watches, and rarely do I see anything ever arrive on the watch face.

Apon looking at the face again ive realised the two peices of "foam" have dislodged from underneath the metal structure that connects the glass from the watch face itself. Is insulating material?

If you need more info please just ask.








Does anyone know what this is, how this occured and how to fix it? Thanks


----------



## jamuslab

I would bring it to your authorised dealer and let the fix it. 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79

jamuslab said:


> I would bring it to your authorised dealer and let the fix it.
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


I agree. I am sure Longines would be absolutely appalled with the QC of lack there of.

Like Jamuslab advised, take it to a Longines authorised dealer. Even if it's not under warranty It wouldn't surprise me if they did it for free.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShockDimension

joey79 said:


> jamuslab said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would bring it to your authorised dealer and let the fix it.
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. I am sure Longines would be absolutely appalled with the QC of lack there of.
> 
> Like Jamuslab advised, take it to a Longines authorised dealer. Even if it's not under warranty It wouldn't surprise me if they did it for free.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks for the help. I took it to a Jeweller that showed up on the longing es website. They said that I was wrong, the dial itself has broken and spread across the face. They also said the have never seen this issue before, despite specialising in longine repair.

They said it would cost 30 bucks to clean out, and another 120 to waterproof and pressurise again after opening it up.

I bought the watch from jomashop (google it, online watch store) and it came with a 1 year warranty. Because, however, jomashop is the sketchiest place on the planet, the warranty isn't a longines warranty (weird, I know) it's a "you send it back and we will fix it". After emailing jomashop, they said that waterproofing costs extra after they "fix" my watch.

TLDR: So what would you guys recommend? Letting jomashop fix it for free and lose waterproffing, or pay 150 bucks for a jeweller to fix it, of which doesn't include a new dial (just clean it up and waterproof again)


----------



## synaptyx

Welp, that seals it for me. Never buying from Jomashop. 
Absolutely disgusting situation. Sorry you're having to go through this. Honestly, I'd let a trusted watchmaker look at it rather than those Jomaclowns.

Sent from my


----------



## joey79

ShockDimension said:


> Thanks for the help. I took it to a Jeweller that showed up on the longing es website. They said that I was wrong, the dial itself has broken and spread across the face. They also said the have never seen this issue before, despite specialising in longine repair.
> 
> They said it would cost 30 bucks to clean out, and another 120 to waterproof and pressurise again after opening it up.
> 
> I bought the watch from jomashop (google it, online watch store) and it came with a 1 year warranty. Because, however, jomashop is the sketchiest place on the planet, the warranty isn't a longines warranty (weird, I know) it's a "you send it back and we will fix it". After emailing jomashop, they said that waterproofing costs extra after they "fix" my watch.
> 
> TLDR: So what would you guys recommend? Letting jomashop fix it for free and lose waterproffing, or pay 150 bucks for a jeweller to fix it, of which doesn't include a new dial (just clean it up and waterproof again)


I agree with synaptyx. I would much rather have an experienced watchmaker fix the issue as he/she will also give you a receipt and warranty for work carried out. 
Jomashop will probably give you a quick fix and who knows how good a job they will do.

Have you called Longines? Perhaps they could do something. You can't expect them to, considering you purchased from a grey market dealer, might be worth a shot anyway.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akayzer

Just swapped the strap on my blue Hydro and I think it looks great you guys have suggestions on straps? 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79

akayzer said:


> Just swapped the strap on my blue Hydro and I think it looks great you guys have suggestions on straps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What size did you go? There are not too many photos of the hydros on straps. Keep them coming 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## synaptyx

Another blue on a strap. 

Sent from my


----------



## akayzer

joey79 said:


> What size did you go? There are not too many photos of the hydros on straps. Keep them coming
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's 22mm Hirsch Liberty that I got from a shop near me. I'm planning on picking up a few more soon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marker2037

I think it looks good on the strap. Blue and brown work wonderfully.


----------



## joey79

akayzer said:


> It's 22mm Hirsch Liberty that I got from a shop near me. I'm planning on picking up a few more soon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you have any trouble getting bracelet off and replacing it with the leather?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akayzer

When I purchased the strap the shop swapped it for me when I tried to take off the bracelet it was pretty difficult the first time but with a little practice you can do it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sewe

Hey guys,
"An error occured" when I was trying to upload my picture, so I guess that have to wait.

I was wondering though - anyone know if it is true that Longines has stopped making the "new" model with the numbers all around? Why? Couldn't find anything about this in the forum.

Regerds,
sewe


----------



## synaptyx

Honestly don't know. We all thought the 'old' 6,9,12 model's days were numbered when the new full Arabic dial came in, but they seem to have kept both running.

Sent from my


----------



## joey79

synaptyx said:


> Honestly don't know. We all thought the 'old' 6,9,12 model's days were numbered when the new full Arabic dial came in, but they seem to have kept both running.
> 
> Sent from my


They have? I was under the impression the original 6,9,12 models were being the replaced by the new fully numbered version?

I was starting to think I had a collectors piece in my possession dam it lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## synaptyx

They still seem to be readily available last time I checked, but maybe old stock? Who knows. Lol

Sent from my


----------



## synaptyx

blue on perlon.

Sent from my


----------



## Narf CC

Blue :-!


----------



## redrwster

Love the HC especially blue dial, shame about the lume though, but no big deal. Stands up well against more expensive models such as Tags and Omegas.


----------



## redrwster




----------



## akayzer

synaptyx said:


> blue on perlon.
> 
> Sent from my


What size perlon is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## synaptyx

akayzer said:


> What size perlon is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


22mm. Fits fine.  This one is from Watch Obsession. If you want a better buckle, check out Strapcode.


----------



## redrwster

redrwster said:


> View attachment 6501954
> 
> 
> Love the HC especially blue dial, shame about the lume though, but no big deal. Stands up well against more expensive models such as Tags and Omegas.


Pc


----------



## citizendive77

Red.....










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CRetzloff

anyone have an idea if Longines plans to change the lug widths on the HC's to even numbers??


----------



## NedSchneebly

citizendive77 said:


> Red.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I want this watch in 38mm so badly. Can't find one anywhere!


----------



## excelerater

just arrived today


----------



## citizendive77

NedSchneebly said:


> I want this watch in 38mm so badly. Can't find one anywhere!


This is 41 mm..... I have also black ring ....










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NedSchneebly

citizendive77 said:


> This is 41 mm..... I have also black ring ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's a beauty. I definitely need the 38. Had a 41mm old dial HC and got rid of it because it was too big for my wrist.


----------



## joey79

Not sure if it has been mentioned or discussed in this thread, there now 2 toned versions of the Hydroconquest.

I'm yet to make up my mind on these particular models. Part of me thinks they are too similar to the Rolex subs. Another part of me thinks they look amazing.

Be interesting to read your thoughts.










Pics stolen from the Longines website


----------



## synaptyx

joey79 said:


> Not sure if it has been mentioned or discussed in this thread, there now 2 toned versions of the Hydroconquest.
> 
> I'm yet to make up my mind on these particular models. Part of me thinks they are too similar to the Rolex subs. Another part of me thinks they look amazing.


I've never liked the mix of stainless and gold, so definitely a pass for me. I never got the Sub comparison with the HC either, to me it's closer to a Fifty Fathoms.


----------



## joey79

I should clarify. When I compare them to the subs, it's more the colour scheme than anything else.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## synaptyx

Fair enough!  They're all dive watches after all.

Sent from my


----------



## Triton9

joey79 said:


> I should clarify. When I compare them to the subs, it's more the colour scheme than anything else.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It still has it uniqueness. I will love to get my hands on the blue/gold 2 tone.


----------



## Triton9

redrwster said:


> View attachment 6501954
> 
> 
> Love the HC especially blue dial, shame about the lume though, but no big deal. Stands up well against more expensive models such as Tags and Omegas.


Unfortunately, its an order by swatch group to try make Longines spec abit lower compare to Omega. The lume is downgrade purposely.


----------



## jamuslab

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## RightYouAreKen

Just picked up this gorgeous used 2014 41mm model for a great price. I know this model is a bit controversial around here, but I love the all arabic numerals on the dial, the all brushed (well, polished sides) bracelet, and the dynamic red bezel.


----------



## b.watcher

Just got this second Hand, it was produced in 2010 and is an amazing watch! i found it to be much more spectacular looking than the versions which came after this one.


----------



## synaptyx

Alway loved how they laid out the pushers and crownguards on the HC chronos. Has it been serviced? What movement is it running? 

Sent from my


----------



## Horhe

My LHC


----------



## Horhe

and chrono, but it was too big for my wrist


----------



## b.watcher

synaptyx said:


> Alway loved how they laid out the pushers and crownguards on the HC chronos. Has it been serviced? What movement is it running?
> 
> Sent from my


you asking me?  well, it was serviced before i got it, and it's running with an eta valjoux 7750 movement. it's the most desirable and expensive watch in my Collection now (25 pieces) and i'm very proud to have it


----------



## Littlecheese

RightYouAreKen said:


> Just picked up this gorgeous used 2014 41mm model for a great price. I know this model is a bit controversial around here, but I love the all arabic numerals on the dial, the all brushed (well, polished sides) bracelet, and the dynamic red bezel.


Like you I prefer this version than the other 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## citizendive77

Poslano sa mog HTC Desire 620 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## dobbermn

I just ordered the same one from my AD. I love the red bezel. I hope it looks as good in person as it does in photos! Supposed to be here by next Tuesday.


----------



## NedSchneebly

dobbermn said:


> I just ordered the same one from my AD. I love the red bezel. I hope it looks as good in person as it does in photos! Supposed to be here by next Tuesday.


Which AD? I have been trying to find one of these and have struck out. Thanks!


----------



## dobbermn

The AD didn't have it. They reached out to their rep who found one. I think it was pure luck.


----------



## dobbermn

Just got mine from the store.


----------



## RightYouAreKen

Congrats! I've really been loving my red bezel 41mm auto. It's all I've worn since I got it 2 weeks ago. I've been tracking it with the WatchTracker iphone app and it's been running a consistent +4 to 5s over the past week which I'm totally pleased with.


----------



## Leo911

My first post! 
Picked up my first ever Swiss diver. 
I was between the Tag Aquaracer and the Longines Hydroconquest. 
Clearly, this bad boy won!


----------



## synaptyx

Leo911 said:


> My first post!
> Picked up my first ever Swiss diver.
> I was between the Tag Aquaracer and the Longines Hydroconquest.
> Clearly, this bad boy won!


Great choice! The Longines HC is a really great value proposition compared with the Aquaracer. 

Sent from my


----------



## AndreasV

Saw it in shop, fell in love, had to buy it....first ever that I like on SS bracelet, but already ordered few 19mm straps


----------



## akayzer

AndreasV said:


> Saw it in shop, fell in love, had to buy it....first ever that I like on SS bracelet, but already ordered few 19mm straps


Where did you order 19mm straps from? Also what kind of straps did you order?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## citizendive77

New hand Made strap



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AndreasV

akayzer said:


> Where did you order 19mm straps from? Also what kind of straps did you order?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NATO from Crown and Buckle, 19mm 
Hardware from ebay for handmade leather NATO
Ordered Longines deployant buckle and handmade (bulang and sons style) leather strap


----------



## wingman1

My 2010 LHC










Poslano sa mog Q10 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## akayzer

New navy nato for my blue HC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ilikefishes

Picked this up for $600 at a pawn shop recently.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## wingman1

obris leather


----------



## RightYouAreKen

It does desk diver duty well.


----------



## citizendive77

Poslano sa mog HTC Desire 620 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Leo911

which Longines model is this?


----------



## Leo911

which Longines model is this? Want a Tachymetre next....



b.watcher said:


> Just got this second Hand, it was produced in 2010 and is an amazing watch! i found it to be much more spectacular looking than the versions which came after this one.
> View attachment 6871378
> View attachment 6871386
> View attachment 6871394


----------



## b.watcher

The model number is: L.3.651.4.56.6

But, as from others said here before, they're not so easy to find These days, especially with that bezel. the ones with the Aluminium bezel are easier to spot i think.

hope i could help you with that?


----------



## Leo911

yes, thanks. I found one online at AuthenticWatches.com...

I'll be putting this on my want list!  thanks



b.watcher said:


> The model number is: L.3.651.4.56.6
> 
> But, as from others said here before, they're not so easy to find These days, especially with that bezel. the ones with the Aluminium bezel are easier to spot i think.
> 
> hope i could help you with that?


----------



## b.watcher

a great choice then! i own my HC now for Close to two months and i really can't get tired of just looking at it and admiring it's Beauty and the very impressive build qualitiy. please make sure to post some pics when you get it, okay?

greets


----------



## NL-NO

Took my HC out on a little hike few weeks ago. I suffer from the watch-bug for just over a year now. This is my first serious purchase and I absolutely love it. Few drawbacks though, the polished middle links scratch easily -would've preferred the fully brushed bracelet I think, and the clasp feels less expensive compared to the normal Conquest models.

View attachment 7605466


----------



## NL-NO

This time with picture...

View attachment 7621578


----------



## marker2037

NL-NO said:


> This time with picture...
> 
> View attachment 7621578


Still not working


----------



## sinizurri

Got this brand new Hydro today (and changed bracelet to this shell cordovan straight away), had to take it to forest walk.


----------



## timevoid

Ref: L3.744.4.56.6


----------



## Le Chiffre

Here's mine, bought past Friday at Buenos Aires Duty-free.


----------



## FlyingDutchie

This is mine Hydroconquest. The metal bracelet did not fit well. It was too loose or tight so I have changed to a rubber bracelet.


----------



## synaptyx

FlyingDutchie said:


> View attachment 7869290


Wow, that sportsed it up nice.


----------



## akayzer

FlyingDutchie said:


> This is mine Hydroconquest. The metal bracelet did not fit well. It was too loose or tight so I have changed to a rubber bracelet.
> View attachment 7869274
> View attachment 7869282
> View attachment 7869290


That looks great! What kind of strap is it?


----------



## FlyingDutchie

The strap is a Hirsch Robby Performance 22mm. The rubber strap has red stitches what makes the Hydroconquest really sporty. I have the watch and strap only one week but up to now I can say it is very comfortable to wear.


----------



## kosmosky

Some fresh photos of my new purchase















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Palace

kosmosky said:


> Some fresh photos of my new purchase
> View attachment 7948122
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great pictures ?

What's your set up?


----------



## andyk8

Here's a nice macro of my L3.695.4.53.6. Will be selling it soon. If any EU buyers are interested send me a PM.


----------



## kosmosky

R.Palace said:


> Great pictures 🏼
> 
> What's your set up?


Hi, nothing spectacular. FujiFilm X-T10 with 18-55 f2.8 and raynox dcr-250 macro lens. I made this picture in the night time on my desk. Light source was my lcd pc screen.


----------



## R.Palace

kosmosky said:


> Hi, nothing spectacular. FujiFilm X-T10 with 18-55 f2.8 and raynox dcr-250 macro lens. I made this picture in the night time on my desk. Light source was my lcd pc screen.


Great, thank you.

I've heard of the computer screen technique.

That's a pretty spectacular set up in comparison to my iPhone 6 lol


----------



## kosmosky

R.Palace said:


> Great, thank you.
> 
> I've heard of the computer screen technique.
> 
> That's a pretty spectacular set up in comparison to my iPhone 6 lol


I'm not sure if this is a special technique. . 
Here is my photo I made in same conditions. 
Sumo :


----------



## synaptyx

These elastic straps are so comfy.










Sent from my 's .


----------



## ScootingCat

This one was hard to find: 39mm quartz, "new" style (L3.688.4.53.6).


----------



## b'oris




----------



## Robo082

Hi Folks,
Anybody knows why the Hydroconquest Chrono L3.696.4.53.6 model has been discontinued, since the older version appears on the website. I would appreciate any kind of information. 
Regards


----------



## timevoid

There are atleast 4 models i know, of the auto chrono. 3 are discontinued. Pictures of them. 
Bottom picture is L3.744.4.56.6. This years model 2016.

2016 chrono has : 
L3.744.4.96.6. Blue
L3.744.4.56.6 Black


----------



## Robo082

Good to know, thank you for the info.


----------



## kingofcorn

After wandering this site for weeks dreaming about owning one of my own, I have received my very first luxury watch for my 21st. I could not be more pleased.. I can safely say the 39mm blue auto is a thing of beauty!


----------



## Bahoomba

Despite an already sizable watch collection, just jumped in for the first time with this 39mm quartz model - thinks to Kenjo in NYC and the lovely Victoria, one of the great salespeople it's been my pleasure to get to know.


----------



## Davemcc

I guess I have joined the Hydroconquest club.


----------



## mapotofu

Wearing mine today.


----------



## andyk8




----------



## mechanical mike

Well, I finally picked up a Hydroconquest today from Tourneau at 57th and Madison in NYC. The experience was great. I tried on the blue and the black as Claudio had a blue dial transferred from another location for me to try on. I initially liked the blue but ended up going for the black because it is just as beautiful, has many more strap options to match and is my first automatic diver so I figured to play it a bit more conservative. Along with the watch, I purchased a NATO strap to bring with me to Hawaii for our honeymoon. I can't say enough about the help and professionalism that I received from Claudio. He is a class act, extremely patient and very helpful. He even spent over a half an hour helping my fiance try on some watches. Along with my watch purchase he treated my fiance to a special gift when hearing of our upcoming wedding. I have to say that if you ever go to Tourneau in NYC, ask for Claudio. All in all, I am happy to finally be a member of the hydroconquest family and thank you to all that helped me in another thread that I posted in the general forum. Here are some pictures of the store, the watch and new nato strap.


----------



## Leo911

Is that an official Longines NATO strap? How much did that strap set you back?


----------



## mechanical mike

It's not an official Longines strap. It's a 22mm strap and it cost $30 but I did see online what I believe is the exact same strap from a place called "wrist candy" in San Francisco for $15 not including shipping. They have free shipping on orders over $20 btw. I basically bought it for convenience because I was at a store that had what I wanted. I initially thought I would grab a 20mm as the lug space is 21mm on the HC but he said a 22mm would fit well and reduce the risk of the exposed section of the spring bolts getting caught on something if I had a 20mm strap.


----------



## vietbui89

Herewith my new HC from Vietnam on bracelet and nee natop strap


----------



## b.watcher

timevoid said:


> There are atleast 4 models i know, of the auto chrono. 3 are discontinued. Pictures of them.
> Bottom picture is L3.744.4.56.6. This years model 2016.
> 
> 2016 chrono has :
> L3.744.4.96.6. Blue
> L3.744.4.56.6 Black


the one on the top is a quartz  i should know, since i have the automatic out of that line


----------



## andyk8

Here's a quick snap of my beauty. Up for sale/trade over on the sellers forum if anyone is interested.


----------



## Bav

I just picked up the 39mm auto in black but can't get the damn spring bars out to change the bracelet!


----------



## synaptyx

Bav said:


> I just picked up the 39mm auto in black but can't get the damn spring bars out to change the bracelet!


It can be an absolute nightmare to get them out. Patience and perseverance are necessary in spades! Good luck! 

Sent from my 's


----------



## mechanical mike

My wife and I are on our honeymoon in Maui. The Hydroconquest on a nato came along. Happens to be my birthday today too. Great day.


----------



## synaptyx

mechanical mike said:


> My wife and I are on our honeymoon in Maui. The Hydroconquest on a nato came along. Happens to be my birthday today too. Great day.


Congratulations x2 

Sent from my 's


----------



## b.watcher

well, after getting the one with the black face, which i really love, i saw one in an auction for a decent Price with the White face and i just couldn't resist! i do love that Version with the Breitling like bezel. it's just fantastic looking


----------



## rpineiro

My first choice in the daily wrist rotation


----------



## akayzer

I love how versatile this piece is









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weisoseis

My first Longines. After lusting for a while, I paid a visit to my local AD. Once I saw it in the metal it was love at first sight.

Time is an invention...


----------



## Timev0id

Just sharing a comparison shot of my new Hydro-conquest rival. The Certina DS Action Chrono Diver. Im struck by how small the Hydro-conquest is with its 41 mm Bezel. Compared to wider 45mm case of the Certina when comparing the two head to head. Im lucky i found a used one in mint condition for just above 600 Euros. Its a underestimated chronograph just like the Hydro-conquest.

So the bezel action on the Longine is mutch better, more clicks and more distinct. But screwing the crown on and off is mutch better on the Certina. No loaded spring that pushing and makes it hard to find the threads. But winding the watch i would say its a close call but Longine is just more smooth. The chrono pushers feels more smooth on the Longine but its very close between them.

When compairing them both are very close in the feel and quality. Its more subjective feelings i draw my conclusions on. Hope you enjoyed it : )

I got a 18 cm wrist ,7 inch and its really pushing it to the limit what looks good on your arm.

*Certina Diver *

Case width:45 mm
width over crown: 50 mm
Thickness: 18 mm

*Hydroconquest
*Case width: 41.5
width over crown: 46.5 mm
Thickness: 15.5


----------



## Leo911

the Certina looks real good. I was looking at some of their other watches before i got the Hydroconquest. Hard to find an OEM Certina dealer to have a live look at the watches.

Does the Certina feel much heavier on the wrist versus the HC?

I've got a black dial HC; so might look to see if I can find a different color dial for the Certina DS Action Chrono Diver


----------



## Timev0id

Leo911 said:


> the Certina looks real good. I was looking at some of their other watches before i got the Hydroconquest. Hard to find an OEM Certina dealer to have a live look at the watches.
> 
> Does the Certina feel much heavier on the wrist versus the HC?
> 
> I've got a black dial HC; so might look to see if I can find a different color dial for the Certina DS Action Chrono Diver


Its 203 gram vs 220 gram and add 3 mm thicker case and 3.5 mm wider. So if you cant get hold of a sample its to much of a gamble i think. You got the titanium edition "grey dial" but its non chronograph and will be around half the weight or more 100+ gram. But titanium is somewhat easy to scratch compared to this steel.


----------



## rger5739

Lovely Watches!


----------



## JuicyFruit1983

I was stuck in the age-old debate of longines hydroconquest v oris aquis for a while but have finally settled on the hydro, and gonna sneak in an armida A1 42mm with the price difference  will post pics once purchased


----------



## D..

Has anyone worn HC on some coloured rubber straps? White, orange etc. I am considering buying it (probably the blue one), but I can't find any pictures of it on different straps. Versatility is quite important to me, although it looks great on metal, I'd be very grateful if anyone could post pictures of different rubber (or even perlon) straps on this watch. Thanks in advance


----------



## ronallan

Picked up one of these in blue to complement my Arabic black dial HydroConquest.

Wrote a brief review and comparison here: Pinoy Watch Fan: 2007-2013, 2015-Present Longines HydroConquest L3.642.4.96.6

TLDR: I always thought I liked the full Arabic dial more, hence it was the first HC in my collection...but the old 12-6-9 dial really grew on me, especially in sunburst blue. Pictures don't do this watch justice, in the metal it's just stunning.


----------



## vinhwin

I've been looking to buy Hydroconquest Chronograph and debating over the 2013 version or the newer one













They are both 41mm and the same movement. I don't think Longines change anything for the newer version 
What is your opinion ?


----------



## Timev0id

vinhwin said:


> I've been looking to buy Hydroconquest Chronograph and debating over the 2013 version or the newer one
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9078898&d=1471460679"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> They are both 41mm and the same movement. I don't think Longines change anything for the newer version
> What is your opinion ?


Wasnt it changes to the metall bracelet ?

At least 2016 bracelet does not taper in. Its same width at the lugs as down att the clasp.


----------



## JuicyFruit1983

Incomiiiiiiiing  these are sold out everywhere! Had to hunt far and wide for the blue auto 41mm. Pics to follow


----------



## JuicyFruit1983

Glad i found a blue, very handsome beast


----------



## MaDTempo

andyk8 said:


> View attachment 8389282


looks great on that NATO,


----------



## MaDTempo

vinhwin said:


> I've been looking to buy Hydroconquest Chronograph and debating over the 2013 version or the newer one
> View attachment 9078898
> View attachment 9078906
> 
> They are both 41mm and the same movement. I don't think Longines change anything for the newer version
> What is your opinion ?


I prefer the uncluttered look of the later model. However, if you're going for sporty the the red accents of the earlier model is better.


----------



## AOYE

Hello all,
after a lot of time saving some money to spend for an automatic diving watch, i'm now ready to buy my first automatic Longine Hydroconquest with chronographs in black (L3.744.4.56.6).







Since I don't spend much money to replace my watches and i usually keep them and wearing for many years, my question is how much durable and resistant is the black bezel in the hard use and scratches? Is it possible after 5 or 10 years the bezel to be full of scratches and missing the initial black colour?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ty Ku

AOYE said:


> Hello all,
> after a lot of time saving some money to spend for an automatic diving watch, i'm now ready to buy my first automatic Longine Hydroconquest with chronographs in black (L3.744.4.56.6).
> View attachment 9508354
> 
> Since I don't spend much money to replace my watches and i usually keep them and wearing for many years, my question is how much durable and resistant is the black bezel in the hard use and scratches? Is it possible after 5 or 10 years the bezel to be full of scratches and missing the initial black colour?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


as long as you dont actively try to abuse it, you shouldnt have any problems!


----------



## AOYE

I will try to protect it as much as i can, but since i'm going to wear it for a long time and it will be one part with my skin (there is only another watch in my collection),so i'm wondering if i should have a look in another model with no coloured bezel (i.e:silver, etc..)? I have noticed another Hydroconquest / older model with a silver bezel, but being honest i love the new black one that i referred. I have never seen a similar watch after years to check signs and scratches of wearing.

Really thanks!


----------



## Ty Ku

AOYE said:


> I will try to protect it as much as i can, but since i'm going to wear it for a long time and it will be one part with my skin (there is only another watch in my collection),so i'm wondering if i should have a look in another model with no coloured bezel (i.e:silver, etc..)? I have noticed another Hydroconquest / older model with a silver bezel, but being honest i love the new black one that i referred. I have never seen a similar watch after years to check signs and scratches of wearing.
> 
> Really thanks!


My advice would be go for the the one you like most. I asked a friend of mine that owns a hydroconquest with a black bezel as well, and hes been wearing his daily for years and years and it doesnt look any worse for wear. Still looks new.

I as well just took delivery of my new Hydroconquest (two tone gold model) this morning at 8am. So i'll be in the same boat as you with a black bezel!


----------



## AOYE

It would be nice to share and show us your new Hydroconquest.
Wish you to satisfy yourself your new choice!


----------



## Pedronev85

Proud to finally be part of the family... mine arrived in the post this morning and absolutely in love with it, especially when the sunlight hits it... the only downfall, the stupidly huge links - it's either too big or too small 😔 thinking of getting a nato if I can actually find one I like









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## b.watcher

beautiful Piece! congrats! you can actually get out a half link near (the one that is attached to the divers extention) and connect it with the next full link instead. worked great for me, since i had the same Problem you seem to be having now. 

again, congratulations on your very beautiful watch!


----------



## NedSchneebly

Finally got a 39mm auto. Originally hunted for the red bezel but glad I got the black. Goes with everything and will do just fine in my work attire. After having the black "older" dial with the three large numerals, different movement, polished bracelet, I'm liking this version a lot better. And 39mm is my sweet spot.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ty Ku

AOYE said:


> It would be nice to share and show us your new Hydroconquest.
> Wish you to satisfy yourself your new choice!


Heres some pics of it:


----------



## b.watcher

The newest Addition to my Little HC Family:













And a Group shot with the others:


----------



## Triton9

Great! A longines hydroconquest fan!


----------



## b.watcher

Triton9 said:


> Great! A longines hydroconquest fan!


Well, what can i say, it's true  The build Quality is fantastic consdiering that they're almost on Level with Omega and Breitling by beeing so much less expensive. Longines is a great brand in General, cosidering their rich history and the Attention to Detail they pay to every single watch they manufacture, just impressive. hmmm guess i'm a Little biased too )


----------



## motzbueddel

Hydroconquest on Canvas...




























Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## NedSchneebly

I like this watch so much just picked up another with the red bezel. Should arrive today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdarrinford

NEW HYDROCONQUEST AUTOMATIC CHRONOGRAPH :laughing:


----------



## b.watcher

A very beautiful watch my friend. congratulations! enjoy it as much as you can


----------



## NedSchneebly

Really love this thing. Cannot decide whether to keep black or red.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## wekke

Joined the club,
just arrived today, 
very satisfied with it !!


----------



## b.watcher

just got this today. the HC maxi. it's really like the normal HC on stereoids  and damn it's heavy


----------



## Ty Ku

B.watcher that looks killer! Congrats!


----------



## b.watcher

Ty Ku said:


> B.watcher that looks killer! Congrats!


Thanks a lot man! it wears killer too. 47.5 mm case is as big as i can wear i think  but i think a watch like this deserves some real wrist presence


----------



## Ty Ku

b.watcher said:


> Thanks a lot man! it wears killer too. 47.5 mm case is as big as i can wear i think  but i think a watch like this deserves some real wrist presence


Wow, thats a serious watch at 47.5! Looks great on your wrist tho. And very nice pictures!


----------



## b.watcher

Ty Ku said:


> Wow, thats a serious watch at 47.5! Looks great on your wrist tho. And very nice pictures!


thank you very much! i always thought a tank like built watch like the HC should be a bit bigger than just 41mm. this really is the presence this awesome watch deserves now  sadly it seems longines just did that one model in that size. maybe in the future they will do it again. since bigger watches are more common and liked nowadays.


----------



## Hyun11

Back from servicing!


----------



## manila07

Hyun11 said:


> Back from servicing!
> 
> View attachment 10726770


whare did you send it, what did they do and how much did you pay for service? Thank you


----------



## AngusBC3

My first Longines and first dive watch. 
Was actually wanting an Oris Aquis, but I felt it cost too much, and from what I can see the HC is every bit as good quality. Only one negative, the lume isn't so great.


----------



## b.watcher

My Little Hydro Conquest addiction:


----------



## Qilun

Hi fellow HC owner. I've wearing a HC auto chronograph L36514 for the past 7+ year and have never send in for service before. Can I have some advice on how frequent should I send it in for service and what is expected for the services to the watch?


----------



## Qilun

b.watcher said:


> My Little Hydro Conquest addiction:
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=10917202&d=1487420226"]https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?
> 
> attachmentid=10917202&d=1487420226&stc=1&thumb=1[/iurl]


Nice collection you have. May I know what makes you collect so much of the HC? Do you collect other watch as well or you just love the HC?


----------



## b.watcher

Hi, a very nice watch you got there! 
well, longines recommend a Service every 5 to 6 years. and a seal check annualy. but i think the seal check only makes sense if you used it for actual diving. if you don't i think you should be fine with servicing it every 6 years or so. how's yours running? still within specs?


----------



## b.watcher

Qilun said:


> Nice collection you have. May I know what makes you collect so much of the HC? Do you collect other watch as well or you just love the HC?


thank you very much! well, the HC is really a lot of watch for the Money. and i really like their design. it all started with the one with the black face. before that i was only collecting g-Shock and certina and citizen and tissot. so that one was my entry in the higher end Brand world. the one with the black face is also the one i still like and wear the most. the one with the White face was a good deal and you don't see them all to often  the 3 hander was also a used buy and Looks somewhat dressier than the others.
and as for the maxi (47.5mm) they are really rare and i i've got a very good deal, could trade in my tissot with some additional Money on top of it.
so to answer your question: i really do like longines a lot! but in the future i might go for a big fish too, like an Omega for example, who knows


----------



## Qilun

b.watcher said:


> Hi, a very nice watch you got there!
> well, longines recommend a Service every 5 to 6 years. and a seal check annualy. but i think the seal check only makes sense if you used it for actual diving. if you don't i think you should be fine with servicing it every 6 years or so. how's yours running? still within specs?


Hi B.Watcher, 
My HC is still running great after all these years. Maybe because I'm a desktop diver. Well actually I do dive but just that I didn't wear it to dive and I haven't been diving for quite sometime. Well I've emailed my local Longines Service CTR regarding some services info and they have yet to reply. Also I went to my local AD here and the sales person actually advised me not to sent in for servicing unless it is running slow like 5 mins daily or having some other issues. Guess it's the don't fix if it ain't broken policy. He told me HC can last a long time and it cost quite a significant amount to get it service. Well my worry is more to the jewels/movement worn due to all these years. Perhaps I'll wait for the Longines SC reply then see how it goes.


----------



## b.watcher

Qilun said:


> Hi B.Watcher,
> My HC is still running great after all these years. Maybe because I'm a desktop diver. Well actually I do dive but just that I didn't wear it to dive and I haven't been diving for quite sometime. Well I've emailed my local Longines Service CTR regarding some services info and they have yet to reply. Also I went to my local AD here and the sales person actually advised me not to sent in for servicing unless it is running slow like 5 mins daily or having some other issues. Guess it's the don't fix if it ain't broken policy. He told me HC can last a long time and it cost quite a significant amount to get it service. Well my worry is more to the jewels/movement worn due to all these years. Perhaps I'll wait for the Longines SC reply then see how it goes.


hi qilun,

glad to hear your watch still keeps good time! and it Looks very well too, you seem to take very good care of it judging by the Picture. this of Course also has Impact on the Service Intervalls, if you would treat it like, say, a cheap g-shock you should definately send it in for Service more often. the break down policy makes sense in some way, but longines also do a smaller Kind of Service in which they just have a quick look at the movement and changing the seals. check theyr Website, it's all explained there. after seven years i would do that if i were you. a full Service i would also only do when something Brakes down or the watch gets way out of specs with the timekeeping.


----------



## Qilun

b.watcher said:


> Qilun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi B.Watcher,
> My HC is still running great after all these years. Maybe because I'm a desktop diver. Well actually I do dive but just that I didn't wear it to dive and I haven't been diving for quite sometime. Well I've emailed my local Longines Service CTR regarding some services info and they have yet to reply. Also I went to my local AD here and the sales person actually advised me not to sent in for servicing unless it is running slow like 5 mins daily or having some other issues. Guess it's the don't fix if it ain't broken policy. He told me HC can last a long time and it cost quite a significant amount to get it service. Well my worry is more to the jewels/movement worn due to all these years. Perhaps I'll wait for the Longines SC reply then see how it goes.
> 
> 
> 
> hi qilun,
> 
> glad to hear your watch still keeps good time! and it Looks very well too, you seem to take very good care of it judging by the Picture. this of Course also has Impact on the Service Intervalls, if you would treat it like, say, a cheap g-shock you should definately send it in for Service more often. the break down policy makes sense in some way, but longines also do a smaller Kind of Service in which they just have a quick look at the movement and changing the seals. check theyr Website, it's all explained there. after seven years i would do that if i were you. a full Service i would also only do when something Brakes down or the watch gets way out of specs with the timekeeping.
Click to expand...

Good suggestions mate. Yup I'll get in touch with the SC here and find out more from them about the servicing package they provide over here. Have a good one mate!


----------



## b.watcher

Qilun said:


> Good suggestions mate. Yup I'll get in touch with the SC here and find out more from them about the servicing package they provide over here. Have a good one mate!


sure Thing, happy to help 

thanks man, same to you!


----------



## myn5054

Enviado desde mi SM-G900M mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kandy

Hello HC lovers!

I am so happy to share here the first picture of my blue HydroConquest. I took the plunge to buy this great watch from seeing the many pictures here and after trying myself from and AD here. Initially I was leaning over the Omega Seamaster 300 Diver blue ceramic. But I was sold on the Longines as I liked the blue in HC and the sunburst effect on the dial. Everything is great about this watch except for the weak lume. Anyways thanks for the wonderful pictures here in helping me to save up a good amount of money.


----------



## troyr1

Kandy said:


> Hello HC lovers!
> 
> I am so happy to share here the first picture of my blue HydroConquest. I took the plunge to buy this great watch from seeing the many pictures here and after trying myself from and AD here. Initially I was leaning over the Omega Seamaster 300 Diver blue ceramic. But I was sold on the Longines as I liked the blue in HC and the sunburst effect on the dial. Everything is great about this watch except for the weak lume. Anyways thanks for the wonderful pictures here in helping me to save up a good amount of money.
> 
> View attachment 11095130


Looks great! Enjoy!


----------



## ANev

Didn't even bother to adjust the metal bracelet!


----------



## misternegativity

Hey all,

Big fan of Longines in general, and love the Hydroconquest except for the oversized Arabic numerals - just don't do anything for me.

Is there a Hydroconquest model - maybe an older reference number? - without Arabic numerals?

Alternatively, what would you folk suggest for an alternative? I'm looking around that same price point - Christopher Ward maybe, not a huge fan of Oris divers, would love a Longines Heritage Diver but waiting for a good second hand deal to come up.

Any recommendations or advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## troyr1

misternegativity said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Big fan of Longines in general, and love the Hydroconquest except for the oversized Arabic numerals - just don't do anything for me.
> 
> Is there a Hydroconquest model - maybe an older reference number? - without Arabic numerals?
> 
> Alternatively, what would you folk suggest for an alternative? I'm looking around that same price point - Christopher Ward maybe, not a huge fan of Oris divers, would love a Longines Heritage Diver but waiting for a good second hand deal to come up.
> 
> Any recommendations or advice would be greatly appreciated!


All of the hydroconquest variants are in this thread. Just peruse and see if you can find one you like. Only two different dial types on the three hander and there is also three different kinds of bezel inserts. Including the quartz and automatic three hander.


----------



## Nid

Here is 39mm on 6" wrist


----------



## MarcoUnkel

Hi guys, is there already someone out here with the new 2017 44mm hydroconquest with the L619/L888 movement? Would grest to see some wrist and comparision shots!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SHIELD Tablet K1 met Tapatalk


----------



## haganaga

Just joined the club. New to me 41mm in blue. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AngusBC3

Joined the club in February this year.
I am completely taken back by the accuracy, it must be luck!?!


----------



## uptempo

Here is mine.


----------



## MaxPayne

Hi HC lovers
I'm honored to join your group, I just bought my first Longines HC few days ago from the UK and wanted to share my inspiration and feelings about it with you.
It's a fantastic looking watch on the wrist, classy one  nice movement. The metal bracelet easily gets scratches at the bottom close to the lock so be careful of your baby watches.
It's 2017 model, 2 color tones . L3.742.3 reference number and has L888,2 and ETA A31.L01 as per Longines email reply to me. It reserves power up to 64h.


----------



## delta_m

jopex said:


> I've put it on mesh and I like that combo too. Seems to work with just about any strap. Turning out to be one of my better purchases. Very versatile piece.


Looks great!! I am planning on fitting one on my 41mm Hydro, do you remember if the mesh is a 20mm or a 22mm? I'm concerned that the 20mm will be too small and will rattle(?) and potentially scratch the watch, and that the 22mm will fit very tight - or not at all? What's your experience?


----------



## delta_m

Hydro fans,

Here's my 41mm! Love it!

Now looking to put a mesh bracelet on it 



















regards,
delta

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AngusBC3




----------



## Attuma

I haven't had any luck with this question, so I'll ask here (it may have already been asked and answered somewhere here, but I sure couldn't find it). Does anyone know what the font is for the numerals of the Conquest models?


----------



## mechanical mike

Beautiful, I love the two tone. Must be new with an automatic movement. The two tone model was originally only available in quartz. New movement too huh? Does it still have 28,800 bpm or 8 beats per second? Or is it similar to the powermatic 80 with 6 beats per second?


----------



## wekke

still love my 39mm


----------



## samandrews1989.s

An absolute keeper in my collection brilliant watch









Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## w1012

For graduation my grandmother gave me $1200 to spend on a watch, and so after plenty of thought I ended up on a beautiful blue longines hydroconquest quartz. I love this watch and honestly I'm a little worried about damaging it. I was wondering 1. How tough the watch is for an everyday watch 2. Can I sleep in it without damaging it 3. How long (years) will this watch last even though it is quartz 4. What should I do to take good care of it. I want it to last me a long time and it has sentimental value above all else. Thanks for the input!


----------



## w1012

Oh and here's my watch


----------



## scozcan

Hello everyone, I joined the club with my blue hydro!


----------



## rfortson

w1012 said:


> For graduation my grandmother gave me $1200 to spend on a watch, and so after plenty of thought I ended up on a beautiful blue longines hydroconquest quartz. I love this watch and honestly I'm a little worried about damaging it. I was wondering 1. How tough the watch is for an everyday watch 2. Can I sleep in it without damaging it 3. How long (years) will this watch last even though it is quartz 4. What should I do to take good care of it. I want it to last me a long time and it has sentimental value above all else. Thanks for the input!


Welcome and congrats on graduation and the new watch. That's a beauty. Your watch is pretty rugged, even more so being quartz. Just wear it and enjoy it. If you wear it in the ocean, rinse the salt water off after you get out. Make sure you keep the crown screwed down. Sleeping in the watch will be fine. If you regularly swim with it, you could get the water resistance checked at a Longines dealer or watchmaker each year. And when you get the battery changed, don't cheap out and let some mall kiosk do it. Take it to a Longines dealer that will check the seals to maintain water resistance. If you do that, the watch should last years. Enjoy!


----------



## Diego Ledezma

My HC chronograph


----------



## Nid

Summer = Strap


----------



## myn5054

The best. For the beach and a fancy dinner. Very elegant. Very sporty.









Enviado desde mi SM-G900M mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Timev0id

I tried new 44 mm and the lugs was stretching far, looking to big for wrist. The lugs was edging the wrist.

I got 41mm chrono and its fits on the smaller side, and feel there is room for more watch. 

Maybe i need to go back and try 41mm and 44mm head to head. Forgot that....

The royal blue bicolor is Still in my sight.


----------



## Thijsmens

39mm


----------



## wekke

't zelfste moar kwartz,schoon hé, groetjes*








*translation out of antwaarps: the same but quartz, beautiful not ?


----------



## LexEtAnnihilato

For my upcoming birthday I decided to give myself a present, 41mm blue dial Hydro automatic:


----------



## myn5054

Hydroconquest Lume









Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## giodoc

Can someone please explain to me why Longines decided it would be a good idea to make removing the hydroconquest chrono (model I have is L3.696.4.19.6) clasp nearly impossible? I tried everything, using fingernails, pulling from the sides, opening and closing multiple times to try and loosen the damn thing and nothing worked. Don't get me wrong, I love the watch, it's an exceptional piece for the money. But seriously, who designed that clasp? It's so bad that I decided to purchase a rubber strap for it (which doesn't look quite as nice as the chain) just not to deal with the clasp.


----------



## b.watcher

giodoc said:


> Can someone please explain to me why Longines decided it would be a good idea to make removing the hydroconquest chrono (model I have is L3.696.4.19.6) clasp nearly impossible? I tried everything, using fingernails, pulling from the sides, opening and closing multiple times to try and loosen the damn thing and nothing worked. Don't get me wrong, I love the watch, it's an exceptional piece for the money. But seriously, who designed that clasp? It's so bad that I decided to purchase a rubber strap for it (which doesn't look quite as nice as the chain) just not to deal with the clasp.


hi there,

i'm a Little confused. are you talking about removing just the clasp or the whole braclet from the watch case? removing the braclet from the watch case is a bit tricky indeed because of the spring bars. but just removing the clasp....it's just push Pins. there are lots of Tools out there to push it out. just make sure that you pull the side with the fine line on it out first, otherwise it won't go out smoothely. i hope that was the issue. otherwise please post a pic, so i know for certain what you are talking about.

greets


----------



## giodoc

b.watcher said:


> hi there,
> 
> i'm a Little confused. are you talking about removing just the clasp or the whole braclet from the watch case?


I wish I were talking about removing the clasp or the chain. I'm talking about putting the damn thing on and off your wrist. EVERY other watch I own the deployment clasp and buckle are easy to flip up and off. With the Longines clasp, you literally need to put serious pressure to unhook the clasp just to get the watch on or off your wrist. As I mentioned earlier I had to buy a rubber band with easy snap on snap off deployment clasp just so I can wear it daily. Whoever designed that deployment clasp should be fired or at least made to wear watches with that specific clasp.


----------



## Genabis74

Loving my 41mm blue dial HC


----------



## b.watcher

giodoc said:


> I wish I were talking about removing the clasp or the chain. I'm talking about putting the damn thing on and off your wrist. EVERY other watch I own the deployment clasp and buckle are easy to flip up and off. With the Longines clasp, you literally need to put serious pressure to unhook the clasp just to get the watch on or off your wrist. As I mentioned earlier I had to buy a rubber band with easy snap on snap off deployment clasp just so I can wear it daily. Whoever designed that deployment clasp should be fired or at least made to wear watches with that specific clasp.


well, i know what you mean, it is a bit..well stiff. but it's not impossible to open. of Course a double push button release would be much better to handle. let's hope longines are upgrading the clasp soon anyway. it would be about time since there are similiar priced or even cheaper watches out there with better clasps.


----------



## babablacksheep

The trick is not to try to pull the bracelet lock like you do in other watches. Try to use your finger as a lever between the bracelet and clasp from the other end from the inside and the clasp releases without effort.


----------



## b.watcher

babablacksheep said:


> The trick is not to try to pull the bracelet lock like you do in other watches. Try to use your finger as a lever between the bracelet and clasp from the other end from the inside and the clasp releases without effort.


and something else worthy to add: if the lock doesn't open that easy it really comoforts you, or me anyway, that the watch won't get lost or fall off that fast


----------



## motzbueddel

Longines Hydroconquest on this rainy and grey day! ￼









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## tissot_pt

Hello,

This is mine:









Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Osteoman

Joining the club.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Osteoman

Joining the club.


----------



## motzbueddel

Longines Hydroconquest Black 41mm Auto. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Embridioum

I have had my HC 39 mm for 8 years (they have changed the text on the dial on later models). It has never been serviced, and I have started to notice a little irregularity in the timekeeping. It is a a little scuffed up, but it still looks great, and it wears phenomenally.









Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## dpgaloot

Here is mine, I've had it for about 10 years. I have had it serviced once, when that was done they replaced the original bezel (which was faded) and the crystal (which my son cracked when I let him wear it). Love this watch and it looks almost like new after service and repairs. I have several other watches, but this one always gets regular wrist time. Amazing quality for the price. Only complaint is that I now have a minor NATO/ZULU addiction. I define that as "anytime you start having new straps sent to work rather than home, so you won't have to answer questions from your SO".


----------



## MAREA




----------



## ccyyy

Has anyone been able to purchase a Conquest half link for your Hydroconquests? I can't get a good fit on my Hydroconquest being slightly tight or slightly loose.


----------



## MAREA

I've never seen him


----------



## b.watcher

ccyyy said:


> Has anyone been able to purchase a Conquest half link for your Hydroconquests? I can't get a good fit on my Hydroconquest being slightly tight or slightly loose.


i've had the very same Problem with mine. here's what i did: the part of the lock where the diver extention is located is basicly a half link. remove it and you're gonna get the fit you desire. worked for me just fine!


----------



## ccyyy

How did you manage to remove it? It's a tough one to remove.


----------



## ccyyy

b.watcher said:


> i've had the very same Problem with mine. here's what i did: the part of the lock where the diver extention is located is basicly a half link. remove it and you're gonna get the fit you desire. worked for me just fine!


Did you remove it like the rest of the bracelet pins or do I need a specific tool to do this?


----------



## b.watcher

ccyyy said:


> Did you remove it like the rest of the bracelet pins or do I need a specific tool to do this?


it's actually quite easy. but i would recommend a tool similar to the one i've got (see Picture below) the pin is actually stuck in the middle part of the braclet, not on the outer link as the others are. but with the tool it gets out quite well. you barely notice the missing endlink at all (see second Picture) and since i did it it really is the perfect fit and i couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## ccyyy

b.watcher said:


> it's actually quite easy. but i would recommend a tool similar to the one i've got (see Picture below) the pin is actually stuck in the middle part of the braclet, not on the outer link as the others are. but with the tool it gets out quite well. you barely notice the missing endlink at all (see second Picture) and since i did it it really is the perfect fit and i couldn't be happier with it.
> View attachment 12421235
> 
> View attachment 12421239


Thanks b.watcher, yeah I was kind of worried about the gap without the half link attached to the clasp. I'll give it a shot and hope the watch ends up with a perfect fit.


----------



## Robti

Hi all I was set on getting a Seiko blumo but have now decided to spend that on one of 5hese blue face auto, can anyone help on where to buy for the UK?

Thanks


----------



## LodeRunner

Wish Longines still made this Arabic-numeral model (which was made only from 2013-2015). I'm a sucker for field watches, and this combines that look with the durability of a dive watch.


----------



## GaborZs

Hi Gents,

Reading the forum for some time but first time to ask for help.
I just got my first Longines, 39mm quartz HydroCoquest with a light blue bezel and ref number is L3.640 on the back of the watch.
Despite the serial number and ref number I am having hard time finding out what is the detailed reference number, when was this light blue bezel version produced as this is not available and I could see only one other like this on chrono24.
Attached some pics, can you please help me get the history on this little guy? Thanks a lot in advance! Gabor


----------



## LexEtAnnihilato

Washed my daily and my Hydro 👌


----------



## tissot_pt

Taken yesterday.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BYP_GZagyXq/

----------------------------------------
Tissot PRC 200
Tissot Visodate Heritage
Hamilton Kahki Field Automatic
Longines HydroConquest Automatic
Apple Watch series 2


----------



## uptempo

I have a hydroconquest. less than 1 year old. I noticed that to set the hands forward in time I turn the crown counter clockwise. Is this normal? This is a genuine Longines HQ. Crown also feels hard to turn when winding. Does anyone have any ideas about this?


----------



## ram71

Here is my recent acquisition:


----------



## LodeRunner

GaborZs said:


> Hi Gents,
> 
> Reading the forum for some time but first time to ask for help.
> I just got my first Longines, 39mm quartz HydroCoquest with a light blue bezel and ref number is L3.640 on the back of the watch.
> Despite the serial number and ref number I am having hard time finding out what is the detailed reference number, when was this light blue bezel version produced as this is not available and I could see only one other like this on chrono24.
> Attached some pics, can you please help me get the history on this little guy? Thanks a lot in advance! Gabor
> View attachment 12452967
> View attachment 12452969
> View attachment 12452971


I am pretty confident that the watch you have is this one:

L3.640.4.96.6 : Longines Hydroconquest Quartz 39 Blue » WatchBase.com

According to Watchbase, that's the only Hydroconquest 39mm quartz, blue, with that dial design, so I would bet that the reference number is L3.640.4.96.6.

I believe the blue color of your bezel has faded with age, which explains its lighter hue. Most of the Hydroconquest blue bezels are considerably darker. But I actually really like the faded blue color of yours (in the vintage market, people pay extra for that kind of patina).


----------



## joeyjj

Can I just clarify something here, there seem to be multiple iterations of this watch over the years and from what I understand the first gen is the one with 6,9,12 numerals, second gen full numerals and the latest one back to the 6,9,12 configuration?

I started looking for a first real watch earlier this year, I kind of felt the watch looked kind of cheap in person at first but that's mostly because it reminded me of an old Victorinox Maverick I owned a while back with similar wide and shiny hands. Nothing wrong with either watch but I did not want to be buying something so similar to it. Now the Hydroconquest is really starting to grow on me.


----------



## tissot_pt

joeyjj said:


> Can I just clarify something here, there seem to be multiple iterations of this watch over the years and from what I understand the first gen is the one with 6,9,12 numerals, second gen full numerals and the latest one back to the 6,9,12 configuration?
> 
> I started looking for a first real watch earlier this year, I kind of felt the watch looked kind of cheap in person at first but that's mostly because it reminded me of an old Victorinox Maverick I owned a while back with similar wide and shiny hands. Nothing wrong with either watch but I did not want to be buying something so similar to it. Now the Hydroconquest is really starting to grow on me.


Go for it! It's a really good and nice looking Watch.

----------------------------------------
Tissot PRC 200
Tissot Visodate Heritage
Hamilton Kahki Field Automatic
Longines HydroConquest Automatic
Apple Watch series 2


----------



## joeyjj

I just might get one for myself but not right now. I was planning on buying a Blue 41mm as a gift to someone but apparently they are all out of stock. Longines staff can't tell me either if it's going to be available again or not. I looked at the longines US website and it seems to be out of stock as well. 

Is there any news of this having been discontinued or maybe they will release an updated version the watch soon?


----------



## pay2play

joeyjj said:


> I just might get one for myself but not right now. I was planning on buying a Blue 41mm as a gift to someone but apparently they are all out of stock. Longines staff can't tell me either if it's going to be available again or not. I looked at the longines US website and it seems to be out of stock as well.
> 
> Is there any news of this having been discontinued or maybe they will release an updated version the watch soon?


If you don't mind buying from non ad seller https://www.jomashop.com/longines-watch-l37424966.html


----------



## Hydroconquest AR1415

After more than two years of wanting one I finally have joined the HC community. Had to go second hand as the design I like has been discontinued but very happy with my purchase. How are other HC automatic wearers fining the accuracy my is running a constant -10 s a day which is slightly worse than I was expecting.
View attachment 12609887
View attachment 12609889
View attachment 12609891
View attachment 12609893


----------



## Hydroconquest AR1415

Some more pictures of this amazing watch, I know some wanted to see the movement so I have included a couple of pictures of it


----------



## al.a

Just received the 2017 L38414566 44mm Hydroconquest. I've been waiting for the watch for 14 weeks (Longines postponed the delivery twice). After the dealer got in touch with Longines for the third time and found out the watch won't be arriving until the end of December, they decided to get if from a partner dealer in Austria. So nice of them!


----------



## myn5054

HC 41mm









Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jackie Treehorn

Jackie Treehorn said:


> My new Hydro Conquest, just received yesterday evening:


How's this for cosmic: I sent my HydroConquest off for service (after nearly four years of HARD use) and received it back from SGUS yesterday, four years to the day from when I first started wearing it! Still love it just as much as I did back then and hope to see many more years of use.

(Turnaround time for complete service was 43 days, door-to-door.)


----------



## nemanja198




----------



## nemanja198

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## chinchillasong

New to me. My first Longines.


----------



## Oleksiis

My new HC 39mm. Absolutely love it!


----------



## champ13

nice shot


al.a said:


> Just received the 2017 L38414566 44mm Hydroconquest. I've been waiting for the watch for 14 weeks (Longines postponed the delivery twice). After the dealer got in touch with Longines for the third time and found out the watch won't be arriving until the end of December, they decided to get if from a partner dealer in Austria. So nice of them!
> 
> View attachment 12615815


----------



## myn5054

41mm










Enviado desde mi SM-T813 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner

Steel Monster...


----------



## b.watcher

i have the exact same watch and love it to bits  the Quality is fantastic and it runs steady on +4 sec/day. great Picture! enjoy it as much as you can!


----------



## spike_dog

My 39mm









Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellig

It’s my all rounder


----------



## hr.s.nielsen

39mm
20mm hirsch buffalo black medium









Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk


----------



## Bgdn

Just got my first Longines Hydroconquest. It's a 41mm with a blue dial. I was worried that it would look too small on my wrist but the consensus is that it looks good.

I just have the common problem of the bracelet not being a good fit so I ordered a Conquest half link to see if it improves.
If not, I will either get a leather strap ( which color do you guys think works best with the blue HC ? ) or sell the watch.


----------



## vvalera

Bgdn said:


> Just got my first Longines Hydroconquest. It's a 41mm with a blue dial. I was worried that it would look too small on my wrist but the consensus is that it looks good.
> 
> If not, I will either get a leather strap ( which color do you guys think works best with the blue HC ? ) or sell the watch.


I do recommend Hirsch Duke Blue.
It works good at least for my blue all numbers dial HC.


----------



## Bgdn

It looks great. Thank you


----------



## motzbueddel

Black Hydroconquest 41mm on a black/grey nato!


----------



## Ianperry

Love this one!


----------



## riff raff

I completed an excellent trade this week with member Blue bird (a simply outstanding transaction!) and picked up this Longines Hydroconquest 41 Auto. It was purchased via an AD in March. It's precisely what I need for a dress/work diver. Bracelet was an easy resize and fits perfectly. I knew that bracelet adjustability on this watch has some limitations, so I'm pleased with a easy outcome there. The details of this watch, that seem to bother others were big pluses - Arabic numerals, polished center links, etc. This one has the uprated engine L619/888. I know Longines is updating the HC to a ceramic bezel in the Fall. Do you think that piece might interchange with this model? If not, I'll want to pick up an extra bezel from Longines. Has anyone purchased an extra bezel? I'm thrilled to have this one on my wrist.
.


----------



## Tag Mac

I have asked an AD about this and they said it is highly unlikely that the new bezel will be a direct swap...but they can’t say for sure.


----------



## Tag Mac

...and congratulations on your new purchase. It is like no other in that price range. A classy time piece indeed.


----------



## riff raff

Tag Mac said:


> I have asked an AD about this and they said it is highly unlikely that the new bezel will be a direct swap...but they can't say for sure.


Thanks Tag Mac. Is a standard, aluminum bezel replacent available?

And, after two days, I'm loving this watch! (+2.5 sec on day 1)


----------



## riff raff

Tag Mac said:


> I have asked an AD about this and they said it is highly unlikely that the new bezel will be a direct swap...but they can't say for sure.


Thanks Tag Mac. Is a standard, aluminum bezel replacent available?

And, after two days, I'm loving this watch! (+2.5 sec on day 1)


----------



## Tag Mac

Yes it is.
and yes, that’s pretty much what I get too. It’s a very good watch.


----------



## Tag Mac

edit


----------



## motzbueddel

Wearing the Longines HC 41 mm in black again. I really like the combination with the black and grey nato. 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff

One week on the wrist, and I am loving this wrist watch. I'm not sure if I'm using this program correctly, but it seems to be incredibly accurate. For summer use I'm going to mount a vintage bond with black Hardware which should look great


----------



## myn5054

The Hydroconquest 41mm. The best!!









Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## illini675

My hydroconquest 41 which I've since passed on to my brother! Have to say its still my favorite of the hydroconquest family, and I still trade back for the day any time I visit with him. Cheers everyone!


----------



## billiybop

Years ago I ordered an 18 mm 2 piece strap from eBay, however, I received this almost 19 mm strap. 
Perfect for my 19 mm interlug Hydro.














I'd bet ya that yours doesn't have a red crown groove.


----------



## riff raff

billiybop said:


> I'd bet ya that yours doesn't have a red crown groove.


That caught my eye right away!


----------



## Ot1S

OOO How i would love this watch WITHOUT date window ; (
Talk about a deal breaker..... o well saves me alot of $$ anybody else out there who thinks the same??
Without date window this thing would come close to purrrfict.


----------



## Tres




----------



## Oleksiis

Perfect summer watch!


----------



## gball

I had mine on a leather strap for a while and this pic inspired me to put it back on the bracelet. Forgot how great this watch feels on the bracelet.


----------



## francorx

I have this on my list for my next diver purchase. I am leaning on the blue since its a color I dont have yet in my diver collection.


----------



## Osteoman

francorx said:


> I have this on my list for my next diver purchase. I am leaning on the blue since its a color I dont have yet in my diver collection.


I love mine in blue but I have heard that sometime this year they were going to update it with a ceramic bezel. I love the watch but the ceramic would be preferred. Maybe someone here smarter then me on the subject can provide insight into whether the tumor I heard it's true or not.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ngm

The coming release put this watch on my radar, so I contacted Longines and this is the response I received in May: "The non-USA exclusive ceramic bezel models will be launching in Nov/Dec". I have not seen a Hydroconquest in person, and I have an AD within reasonable driving distance, so one of these days I'll take a look at the current version in person to see if the new release would be worth a buy.


----------



## Tcnh

is this an original longines?


----------



## gball

Tcnh said:


> View attachment 13388879
> View attachment 13388883
> 
> is this an original longines?


Yes, it is. A very nice one. Hydroconquest Steel/PVD Quartz.


----------



## gh0stleader

Damn, that blue one is stunning.


----------



## Kevinpitz

Hey guys, EXTREMELY bummed out that the clasp on my 39mm broke off yesterday 😞. I read a while back on this forum that something like this has happened before, and that this may be a common issue (the clasp doesn’t appear to be held on by much).

Has anyone had any luck finding a replacement clasp? I think the other post said Longines charges about 300 and requires a whole bracelet replacement. Cheers and thanks for the help all.


----------



## Oleksiis

Kevinpitz said:


> Hey guys, EXTREMELY bummed out that the clasp on my 39mm broke off yesterday &#55357;&#56862;. I read a while back on this forum that something like this has happened before, and that this may be a common issue (the clasp doesn't appear to be held on by much).


Can you tell more about that? How did it brake? Can you post some photos?


----------



## Kevinpitz

Hey there! Yes so I’m honestly not sure what happened. The bracelet got caught very lightly on a tree in the afternoon, but nothing out of the ordinary. Then when taking it off before going to bed it just snapped— very bizarre.


----------



## riff raff

My guess would be a place like Esslingers would have a replacement clasp. You would have to measure each dimension and match up to claps at their website


----------



## beyondhonesty

Looking for 2 extra links... 19mm, any idea's? Thank in advance!


----------



## b.watcher

sadly things like that can happen. never happend to me though, and i was owning 4 hydros at one point.


----------



## b.watcher

beyondhonesty said:


> Looking for 2 extra links... 19mm, any idea's? Thank in advance!


you can order them through an authorised dealer.


----------



## Manxpot

Mine arrived from Longines today, 8 weeks after placing my order. Crappy pic but its the 44mm in blue and gorgeous in the flesh. Trouble is its a birthday present from the wife and she is insisting I wait until January before I can wear ito|


----------



## sfl1979

Driving home from work


----------



## sfl1979

Double post


----------



## tiki5698

Just picked up the 39mm blue HC, had to get it before the ceramic ones took over. Idk why but I like aluminum bezels over ceramic.

I actually already had the black 39 but sold it, hopefully the blue will be a keeper!


----------



## tiki5698

Just picked up the 39mm blue HC, had to get it before the ceramic ones took over. Idk why but I like aluminum bezels over ceramic.

I actually already had the black 39 but sold it, hopefully the blue will be a keeper!


----------



## ivaylomm

I got a 41mm Hydroconquest that I purchased directly from Longines without trying it first (needless to say)
Then couple of weeks ago I saw a 39mm one in store, and I think it is much better for my wrist size
Now I'm wondering if I can find someone who has the 39mm and wants 41mm, so we can swap ))
Yeah, I'm serious !


----------



## myn5054

I love this piece of metal









Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff

Six months on the wrist, and I still adore everything about this watch. It's my every day business wear piece.


----------



## sfl1979

Sunny Sunday


----------



## tiki5698

Really digging this watch!


----------



## High Roller

Is there any significant difference in terms of finish and overall feel when comparing a Longines Hydroconquest with a Rolex Submariner?

I tried a Longines hydroconquest last week, but never really got a chance of trying a Submariner


----------



## riff raff

My boss showed me his new, $10k Rolex Submariner yesterday. Overall, I'd say fit and finish is at a slightly higher caliber on the Rolex, particularly on the bracelet. $8,500 difference? That's hard to say, but by my experience, no.



High Roller said:


> Is there any significant difference in terms of finish and overall feel when comparing a Longines Hydroconquest with a Rolex Submariner?
> 
> I tried a Longines hydroconquest last week, but never really got a chance of trying a Submariner


----------



## High Roller

I have a small collection of watches xD

1998 Breitling Superocean A17040
2018 Tissot PRS 200


I really like my Breitling, great quality and finish(except the mineral glass), but it is getting old and I am afraid of losing it or something like that. I only use it a couple of times per month.



The Tissot PRS200 is a pretty watch but it is not high quality.
The bracelet sucks and the movement is cheap.


When I tried the Longines, I noticed it is a heavy watch, solid and well made. Even the bracet feels great.
Way better than my Tissot PRS200.


Unfortunatelly my budget is tight 2000 euros, so I guess I am going to buy the new Longines hydroconquest ceramic bezel.

I wish I could afford a Daytona or the new 
Chronomat...


As far as I know, the new Longines Hydroconquest will use the same bracelet as the older model right?


----------



## riff raff

I really like the bracelet. But the clasp isn't quite to the same level, that's the major difference as compared to the Rolex.


----------



## High Roller

riff raff said:


> I really like the bracelet. But the clasp isn't quite to the same level, that's the major difference as compared to the Rolex.


True, the clasp is a little bit hard to operate!


----------



## Moonshine Runner

I got mine at October 13th and I'm really happy with it.


----------



## Moonshine Runner

&#8230; since a few days my HydroConquest has an older brother&#8230;









Maybe someone here knows if Longines installed a date loupe on the HydroConquest at some point in the factory?


----------



## jthole

High Roller said:


> Is there any significant difference in terms of finish and overall feel when comparing a Longines Hydroconquest with a Rolex Submariner?
> 
> I tried a Longines hydroconquest last week, but never really got a chance of trying a Submariner


Yes, both in the watch and the bracelet, as mentioned before. For instance, the case and dial finishing on the Rolex Submariner is more refined.

But the great thing about the Longines Hydroconquest is that it does _not_ look like a Rolex Sub. Especially the dial is very different, and I like that. In contrast, for instance the Certina Action Diver looks much more like a Sub homage. I like watches with an own identity. And the Hydroconquest delivers that, in my opinion.


----------



## johant

.


----------



## chinchillasong

This one won't remain in my posession, but it would be a shame not to have it in the thread;


----------



## Moonshine Runner

Just since last friday mine: Longines HydroConquest L3.642.4.96.6 with the beautiful blue dial.
























































Family completely?
I guess not&#8230; ;-)


----------



## riff raff

Nice group @ Moonshine Runner! I gather you are a Sharks fan.


----------



## Katerina.

Hi guys, is it possible that someone posts the dimensions (width and weight) of the hydroconquest chrono automatic? I have ordered it after falling in love with the conquest but didn’t really want to get another watch in quartz.
Ps don’t judge too much the woman with the men’s watches xD


----------



## Moonshine Runner

A new arrival&#8230;








&#8230; so they are one more now&#8230; ;-)


----------



## Tcnh

is this an original watch? I thought that longines comes with this kind of boxes


----------



## NL-NO

ccyyy said:


> Thanks b.watcher, yeah I was kind of worried about the gap without the half link attached to the clasp. I'll give it a shot and hope the watch ends up with a perfect fit.


So reading the thread back a bit, and found this older post. If you struggle finding a right fit on a bracelet, the regular conquest series come on half links due to its butterfly clasp. So for my 41mm I just ordered a Conquest half link, and it fits as the bracelet itself is pretty much the same...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## seaside

Mine is a brand new L3.742.4.96.6, my first entry to Longines.


----------



## alitaher2009

seaside said:


> Mine is a brand new L3.742.4.96.6, my first entry to Longines.


nice watch bro
congs


----------



## alitaher2009

seaside said:


> Mine is a brand new L3.742.4.96.6, my first entry to Longines.


nice watch bro
congs


----------



## davidozo

edit


----------



## davidozo

View attachment 13947895


Hydroconquest blue, 41 mm, 2019 .


----------



## billiybop




----------



## myn5054

Today. 41mm









Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sfl1979

davidozo said:


> View attachment 13947895
> 
> 
> Hydroconquest blue, 41 mm, 2019 .


I love the newest version. That ceramic bezel is a stunner


----------



## sfl1979

davidozo said:


> View attachment 13947895
> 
> 
> Hydroconquest blue, 41 mm, 2019 .


I love the newest version. That ceramic bezel is a stunner


----------



## ROvinieta

Ceramic version, delivered Friday here in UK.

I'm still trying to convince myself that's not too big for my skinny 17,5cm / 6,8inch wrist. It does wear bigger at 50,5mm lug to lug, non tapering bracelets and so few micro adjustments.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sfl1979

Is it the 43?


----------



## ROvinieta

sfl1979 said:


> Is it the 43?


Is the 41mm version but they wear large at 50,5mm lug to lug. Did more measurements on the bracelet and does taper from 21mm to 19mm at the clasp.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hrasco185

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DocThor

.









Sent with wooden drums via Tupperware


----------



## HABEEB

Anyone heard anything about a 43mm Hydroconquest chronograph? Was listed on Jurawatches website as model L3.883.4.96.6
https://www.jurawatches.co.uk/products/longines-watch-hydroconquest-l3-883-4-96-6
On Longines website the 41mm Hydroconquest cronograph is listed as L3.783.4.96.6


----------



## jaycwb




----------



## jaycwb




----------



## NL-NO

Finally my HC again, after the Japanese models have dominated my wrist lately.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## M0hammed_Khaled

those who're waiting for a 39mm


----------



## M0hammed_Khaled

View attachment 14187419

those who're waiting for a 39mm


----------



## Sugman

It's been too long since I've worn this watch...probably 2 years. Welcome back to the wrist!


----------



## daftpunk

Got myself the 43mm ceramic hydroconquest in grey 😄

In certain light it looks charcoal grey, in others it looks shiny silver. Looks so much better in person!


----------



## Pauel

HABEEB said:


> Anyone heard anything about a 43mm Hydroconquest chronograph? Was listed on Jurawatches website as model L3.883.4.96.6
> https://www.jurawatches.co.uk/products/longines-watch-hydroconquest-l3-883-4-96-6
> On Longines website the 41mm Hydroconquest cronograph is listed as L3.783.4.96.6


They've just appeared on the official site https://www.longines.com/watches/hydroconquest/l3-883-4-96-9
Looks like this version has a bit deeper blue color of the bezel. Interesting!


----------



## Miklos86

Dear All,

I'm smitten by the design of the Hydroconquest line and looking at it as a more formal, yet robust addition to the more formal part of my collection. The plan is to get either black (L3.781.4.56.6) or grey (L3.781.4.76.6) version of the 41mm ceramic model with steel bracelet. The problem is that no local brick&mortar store carries them. Could anybody tell me the weigth of the watch? I don't seem to find that info online anywhere.

On a different note, dear owners, how do you like your black or grey Hydroconquest and which one do you prefer?

Regards,
Miklós


----------



## tiki5698

On oyster bracelet, digging it.


----------



## TimeDilation

Automatic Ceramic in gray 43mm


----------



## M0hammed_Khaled

.


----------



## Split-2nd

I actually prefer the older model.


----------



## riff raff

I do love my aluminum bezel! (and I have a backup in case it ever gets dinged)


----------



## journeyforce

Here is mine


----------



## thebullet

hi having just bought a second hand hydroconquest 41mm quartz ...... i found that the second hand tip is a red arrow head same as the automatic and cant find any the same on online pics im baffled plz any info


----------



## ETA2824-2

My new LHC 43 mm boght June 13:


----------



## ETA2824-2

My new LHC 43 mm boght June 13:

View attachment 14411597


----------



## riff raff

Welcome to Club HC!


----------



## ChronoB




----------



## twort

Just got a HC on vacation. I like the older style better then the new ceramic version.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## watcherinthesky

I'm new here. What is the official opinion on the quartz version of LHC? 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## myn5054

My Hydro









Enviado desde mi SM-T813 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DominikW

TimeDilation said:


> Automatic Ceramic in gray 43mm
> View attachment 14352879


Great looking watch. 41mm grey version is one of two watches I'm considering as my 40th birthday present. It looks amazing.


----------



## Bueller67

Just picked up the 44 mm Hydroconquest Auto L38414966 and loving it so far. Appears big and chunky but feels natural on the wrist and not to heavy. Although the larger secondary fold of the bracelet clasp sure is tight to undo when taking the watch off. Really have to pry on it to get it to click and release. Hoping over time it will break in a little and get easier.


----------



## Bueller67

Just picked up the 44 mm Hydroconquest Auto L38414966 and loving it so far. Appears big and chunky but feels natural on the wrist and not too heavy. Although the larger secondary fold of the bracelet clasp sure is tight to undo when taking the watch off. Really have to pry on it to get it to click and release. Hoping over time it will break in a little and get easier.

View attachment 14617801


----------



## twort

Bueller67 said:


> Just picked up the 44 mm Hydroconquest Auto L38414966 and loving it so far. Appears big and chunky but feels natural on the wrist and not too heavy. Although the larger secondary fold of the bracelet clasp sure is tight to undo when taking the watch off. Really have to pry on it to get it to click and release. Hoping over time it will break in a little and get easier.
> 
> View attachment 14617801


Had mine for a few months and it is a little easier then new but still very stiff.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff

twort said:


> Had mine for a few months and it is a little easier then new but still very stiff.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I have mine a few swipes with a needle file and it was much smoother. Thought I was going to lose a nail for the first few weeks!


----------



## joey79

Hi all,

Sold my 41mm, was starting to feel a little chunky. I soon regretted that decision.

Figured I would give the 39mm a go. I am a little undecided as to how it looks and whether it is too small. It is difficult to capture how a watch appears in pics. As a reference my wrists are just under 7.5 inches.

Thoughts please.


----------



## twort

joey79 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sold my 41mm, was starting to feel a little chunky. I soon regretted that decision.
> 
> Figured I would give the 39mm a go. I am a little undecided as to how it looks and whether it is too small. It is difficult to capture how a watch appears in pics. As a reference my wrists are just under 7.5 inches.
> 
> Thoughts please.
> 
> View attachment 14637713


Do you have a picture of the 41 to compare?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79

twort said:


> Do you have a picture of the 41 to compare?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


No don't and should have taken a shot before I shipped it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Osteoman

joey79 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sold my 41mm, was starting to feel a little chunky. I soon regretted that decision.
> 
> Figured I would give the 39mm a go. I am a little undecided as to how it looks and whether it is too small. It is difficult to capture how a watch appears in pics. As a reference my wrists are just under 7.5 inches.
> 
> Thoughts please.
> 
> View attachment 14637713


I think the 39 looks great on you. Not to small but I have a 7 inch wrist and have the 41 and it does not appear to big to me. Honestly, they are 2 mm apart so the difference is negligible. I suspect they would both look good on your wrist size.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79

Osteoman said:


> I think the 39 looks great on you. Not to small but I have a 7 inch wrist and have the 41 and it does not appear to big to me. Honestly, they are 2 mm apart so the difference is negligible. I suspect they would both look good on your wrist size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Thanks Osteo, it does sit comfortably I must say. The 41mm does look good on your wrist 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twort

Inhave the 41 on a 8 in wrist.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79

twort said:


> Inhave the 41 on a 8 in wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Looks perfect!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobW

9 years old.









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff

RobW said:


> 9 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


That is very encouraging! I'm 7.5 years behind you.


----------



## Split-2nd

Oldie, but goodie!


----------



## riff raff

My daily driver, still adore this watch.


----------



## Miklos86

Hi All,

My main passion is Casio, but lately I've become infatuated by divers. I like their clean lines and simplicity - in addition to to fact that they as as tough as they come (except maybe my beloved G-Shocks). I've been eyeing many models - including the Oris Aquis, Breitling Superocean - but it is the Hydroconquest that is the most interesting of them. I especially like the oversized Arabic numerals, they add an unmistakable character to the otherwise typical diver appearance.

The presentation is fantastic, especially at the price point:









Beautiful solid SS links:









I've always preferred a solid caseback to the exhibition ones. Somehow it feels more professional. The Longines logo is timeless.









Here is my Hydroconquest between two flagship Casios. The Casios are made of titanium covered in DLC, tough as they come, with a lot of fuctions. The both cost more than the HC and are of excellent quality. The HC plays in a different league with its classic elegance.


----------



## riff raff

Great choice, all the reasons that I own a Hydroconquest.



Miklos86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My main passion is Casio, but lately I've become infatuated by divers. I like their clean lines and simplicity - in addition to to fact that they as as tough as they come (except maybe my beloved G-Shocks). I've been eyeing many models - including the Oris Aquis, Breitling Superocean - but it is the Hydroconquest that is the most interesting of them. I especially like the oversized Arabic numerals, they add an unmistakable character to the otherwise typical diver appearance.
> 
> The presentation is fantastic, especially at the price point:
> 
> View attachment 14661997
> 
> 
> Beautiful solid SS links:
> 
> View attachment 14661999
> 
> 
> I've always preferred a solid caseback to the exhibition ones. Somehow it feels more professional. The Longines logo is timeless.
> 
> View attachment 14662007
> 
> 
> Here is my Hydroconquest between two flagship Casios. The Casios are made of titanium covered in DLC, tough as they come, with a lot of fuctions. The both cost more than the HC and are of excellent quality. The HC plays in a different league with its classic elegance.
> 
> View attachment 14662055


----------



## tiki5698

I’m hoping Longines releases a 39mm next year! Black ceramic would go nicely with my blue aluminum I’m thinking.


----------



## Hakob

Hello, I want to buy Hydrconquest. But I think the 41 mm ceramic will be big for my 17.5cm wrist. And I am surprised why longines decided not to produce 39mm version. Probably the sales of the old 39mm version were not so good.


----------



## joey79

Hi all,

I am looking to purchase the Hydroconquest 41mm in blue. It will come on bracelet but am really keen on the strap. 

The lug width is 21mm. Have any fellow members had any luck sourcing an aftermarket blue rubber strap? The longines strap is a little pricy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5watchguy

Just got mine this week. So far I'm loving it. Size is pretty perfect (41mm, 6.75 in wrist) and the accuracy is ridiculous. I didn't like the polished center links of the bracelet, so opted for the rubber strap. The strap has a nice texture pattern on the outside and has just the right amount of elasticity.

My only complaint is the clasp. The sides are a little sharp-not too sharp to cut, but close. Also, I get some bite when I close the clasp.

Here are a couple pics:


----------



## domayotte

I picked up mine today! 41mm, black. I was very impressed with the fit and finish. I love the bracelet and the case back. Can't wait to wear it more!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff

Welcome to Club Hydroconquest!



domayotte said:


> I picked up mine today! 41mm, black. I was very impressed with the fit and finish. I love the bracelet and the case back. Can't wait to wear it more!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## domayotte

riff raff said:


> Welcome to Club Hydroconquest!


Thanks! I've been looking for a while. Narrowed it down to a Zodiac Sea Wolf and a Hydroconquest. Don't get me wrong, I love Zodiacs, but the Longines really felt more solid and substantial. And the bracelet is beautiful. Happy to be in the Club!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hakob

I finally got mine in blue 41mm. I think it wears a bit big. Other than that it is a perfect watch.


----------



## tiki5698

I like the look and scratches the SOHII itch... for now


----------



## riff raff

tiki5698 said:


> I like the look and scratches the SOHII itch... for now
> 
> View attachment 14910713


What bracelet/size is that?


----------



## TagTime

New to me. Had the HC on my wanted list for a long time, so the hunt is over as I was able to strike a great deal on this 39mm quartz version. Had tried the 41mm before, but think that the 39mm is a nicer version.

IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## riff raff

Looks like you are right, $700 for a 39 mm quartz, with the more desirable steel bezel and older gen face (to my taste).
I like having one quartz watch. I'd add a HC Quartzbut my old Seiko just won't die.



TagTime said:


> New to me. Had the HC on my wanted list for a long time, so the hunt is over as I was able to strike a great deal on this 39mm quartz version. Had tried the 41mm before, but think that the 39mm is a nicer version.
> 
> IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## TagTime

riff raff said:


> Looks like you are right, $700 for a 39 mm quartz, with the more desirable steel bezel and older gen face (to my taste).
> I like having one quartz watch. I'd add a HC Quartzbut my old Seiko just won't die.


If you maintain a quartz well, it will keep going forever. Totally agree with you on the HC 39mm proposition. I like the blue light sunburst dial with just the 6/9/12 indices. Only thing about this older model is the design of the bezel with the interruption of the teeth, but I can certainly live with that.

IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## Turpinr

Compare the genuine watch to this one.
There are scores of fake Hydros on Ebay mostly from the UK.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/283779420086


----------



## yooperguy

Just out of the box.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onur226

Hakob said:


> I finally got mine in blue 41mm. I think it wears a bit big. Other than that it is a perfect watch.


i want green one of this beaty.

ELE-L29 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## riff raff

Turpinr said:


> Compare the genuine watch to this one.
> There are scores of fake Hydros on Ebay mostly from the UK.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/283779420086


Are you saying the one on Ebay is fake? If so, what details tell you this?


----------



## Turpinr

riff raff said:


> Turpinr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Compare the genuine watch to this one.
> There are scores of fake Hydros on Ebay mostly from the UK.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/283779420086
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying the one on Ebay is fake? If so, what details tell you this?
Click to expand...

The bezel is out of position by 90° ie serrated at top and bottom rather than either side.The font is too thick on the fake.
The gap between hour marker and lume pip is wrong and the lume pips are not concentric.
The sellers of the fakes used to show a pic of the movement which is also wrong, now they don't show a pic.
When someone on another forum noticed my watch's bezel serrations were wrong I contacted the seller.
The excuse was that the watch repairer they used had cleaned the watch but put the bezel insert back on wrong.So I sent the watch back and they put it in the right position.
One other tell if you were unlucky enough to get one is the crown is very rough when pushing back in


----------



## Pugzilla

Hi, I'm in the market for a new diver. I'm considering the Hydroconquest ceramic 41mm. 
I've got a 6.7inch (17cm) wrist. 
Do you reckon the watch would wear okay or would it look too big?
My other option is Oris Aquis which I know has an integrated bracelet with shorter lug to lug.
Thanks


----------



## Pugzilla

Hi, I'm in the market for a new diver. I'm considering the Hydroconquest ceramic 41mm. 
I've got a 6.7inch (17cm) wrist. 
Do you reckon the watch would wear okay or would it look too big?
My other option is Oris Aquis which I know has an integrated bracelet with shorter lug to lug.
Thanks


----------



## riff raff

Pugzilla said:


> Hi, I'm in the market for a new diver. I'm considering the Hydroconquest ceramic 41mm.
> I've got a 6.7inch (17cm) wrist.
> Do you reckon the watch would wear okay or would it look too big?
> My other option is Oris Aquis which I know has an integrated bracelet with shorter lug to lug.
> Thanks


I'm right at 7" and find my 41 mm Hydroconquest perfectly sized for regular wear, like Goldilocks, just right.


----------



## Triton9

Turpinr said:


> The bezel is out of position by 90° ie serrated at top and bottom rather than either side.The font is too thick on the fake.
> The gap between hour marker and lume pip is wrong and the lume pips are not concentric.
> The sellers of the fakes used to show a pic of the movement which is also wrong, now they don't show a pic.
> When someone on another forum noticed my watch's bezel serrations were wrong I contacted the seller.
> The excuse was that the watch repairer they used had cleaned the watch but put the bezel insert back on wrong.So I sent the watch back and they put it in the right position.
> One other tell if you were unlucky enough to get one is the crown is very rough when pushing back in


Seriously, I don't see anything wrong with both watches u showed. Nothing different to indicate as fake.


----------



## Turpinr

Triton9 said:


> Turpinr said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bezel is out of position by 90° ie serrated at top and bottom rather than either side.The font is too thick on the fake.
> The gap between hour marker and lume pip is wrong and the lume pips are not concentric.
> The sellers of the fakes used to show a pic of the movement which is also wrong, now they don't show a pic.
> When someone on another forum noticed my watch's bezel serrations were wrong I contacted the seller.
> The excuse was that the watch repairer they used had cleaned the watch but put the bezel insert back on wrong.So I sent the watch back and they put it in the right position.
> One other tell if you were unlucky enough to get one is the crown is very rough when pushing back in
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, I don't see anything wrong with both watches u showed. Nothing different to indicate as fake.
Click to expand...

Compare the positions of the bezels.
Compare the difference between the font on mine on the left, and the genuine on the right.
Have a look at the way the dial lumes are applied and the gap between the pips and the hour markers.

The 'two watches' you looked at are my watch before and after the bezel was altered.


----------



## Stateff

yooperguy said:


> Just out of the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a truly beautiful piece. I am swaying between this and a pre-owned SuperOcean as my only Swiss watch to have.


----------



## Stateff

*Double post*


----------



## Triton9

HC


----------



## Triton9

Hakob said:


> I finally got mine in blue 41mm. I think it wears a bit big. Other than that it is a perfect watch.


I think it looks just nice on your wrist. *Thumb Up*


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## wfohog

latest addition


----------



## DrPool

Date setting Friday...&#55357;&#56846;
Work for the HC Classics, only one second for the Chrono with the pusher.
Happy Labour Day (May 1st in Europe) to all watch enthusiasts, here in Germany it's called "Maifeiertag" as well. Cheers! &#55357;&#56841;✌


----------



## DrPool

Date setting Friday...😎
Work for the HC Classics, only one second for the Chrono with the pusher.
Happy Labour Day (May 1st in Europe) to all watch enthusiasts, here in Germany it's called "Maifeiertag" as well. Cheers! 😉✌

View attachment 15081585


----------



## Pete26

Loving mine, great watch for the money









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## ejhc11

41mm on a small 6.25" wrist, had to go with soft BandR aviator band for better fitment.


----------



## Miklos86

Anyone has more pictures of the green HC on rubber strap? I have the itch to get it but there are mostly stock photos or renders of it online. 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation

Ceramic Grey 43mm


----------



## b.watcher

TimeDilation said:


> Ceramic Grey 43mm
> View attachment 15156973
> 
> View attachment 15156975
> 
> View attachment 15156977
> 
> View attachment 15156979


What a beauty! I always favoured the grey version as well. But it is a bit of a bummer that longines only updated the clasp on the rubber strap version and not on the steel braclet version as well....

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## crankytime

How’s the quality of the steel strap ? I’ve heard it’s not great


----------



## crankytime

How’s the quality of the steel strap ? I’ve heard it’s not great


----------



## riff raff

crankytime said:


> How's the quality of the steel strap ? I've heard it's not great


By my experience, it is of a very high quality. I love the H-links. Easily on par with the Hamilton and Steinhart that I've owned.

Better than other's I had:
Doxa BOR
Helson
Seiko
Borealis
Smiths

The friction clasp is the let-down but no deal breaker


----------



## Miklos86

crankytime said:


> How's the quality of the steel strap ? I've heard it's not great


In my experience, better than the Seiko and Citizens that I owned, and worse than Fortis B42's. So it is right up there with the price point.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDutchman92

Any ideas when/if a 39mm ceramic version will be released? Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Noelandry

I have both a MM300 and PO 45.5 and constantly reach for my Hydroconquest!


----------



## Hakob

tiki5698 said:


> On oyster bracelet, digging it.
> 
> View attachment 14350825


Is this the new bracelet (with the brushed center links) from Longines HC Ceramic?


----------



## Matty9003

First post here guys, I hope you are all well. Here's my 41mm grey on my puny wrist. (Honest opinion, does it look too big?). I have had the centre links brushed out and I think it looks great. My own niggle is the bracelet, I wish it was a tad thinner and it tapered down more towards the clasp. Other then that, this thing is perfect.


----------



## myn5054

41mm









Enviado desde mi SM-G9600 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TagTime

Matty9003 said:


> First post here guys, I hope you are all well. Here's my 41mm grey on my puny wrist. (Honest opinion, does it look too big?). I have had the centre links brushed out and I think it looks great. My own niggle is the bracelet, I wish it was a tad thinner and it tapered down more towards the clasp. Other then that, this thing is perfect.
> 
> View attachment 15350464
> View attachment 15350466


Congrats and looks sitting fine on your wrist to me.

IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## Captain.haddock

Matty9003 said:


> First post here guys, I hope you are all well. Here's my 41mm grey on my puny wrist. (Honest opinion, does it look too big?). I have had the centre links brushed out and I think it looks great. My own niggle is the bracelet, I wish it was a tad thinner and it tapered down more towards the clasp. Other then that, this thing is perfect.
> 
> View attachment 15350464
> View attachment 15350466


i think the size is perfect.

where do you have brushed the center links ? I emailed 4 jeweller here and nobody wants to do it


----------



## Matty9003

Captain.haddock said:


> i think the size is perfect.
> 
> where do you have brushed the center links ? I emailed 4 jeweller here and nobody wants to do it


Luckily I have a friend who works in a jewellers twice a week polishing and cleaning watches. I trusted him and he did an amazing job. It looks great. Hope you can find someone willing to do yours sir.


----------



## neilwatch

Triton9 said:


> I hope this can be a sticky and lets start a thread everything about Longines Hydroconquest. Hope more Hydroconquest owner can support this thread and post your info or photo of your baby.
> 
> Here is my one and only Longines Hydroconquest chrono Maxi.
> 
> View attachment 744502


Love the look. Do they make Day Date?


----------



## Triton9

neilwatch said:


> Love the look. Do they make Day Date?


Unfortunately, no.


----------



## Hakob

Captain.haddock said:


> i think the size is perfect.
> 
> where do you have brushed the center links ? I emailed 4 jeweller here and nobody wants to do it


I did mine myself with 3M Scotch Brite.


----------



## neilwatch

Triton9 said:


> Unfortunately, no.


Okay. Thanks.


----------



## Matty9003

Hakob said:


> I did mine myself with 3M Scotch Brite.
> View attachment 15358904


You nailed it man that looks killer. Congrats.


----------



## Captain.haddock

Hakob said:


> I did mine myself with 3M Scotch Brite.
> View attachment 15358904


Well done !!


----------



## Hakob

Matty9003 said:


> You nailed it man that looks killer. Congrats.


Thanks. The hardest thing was taking out the bracelet, the rest was a matter of technique.


----------



## Hakob

Captain.haddock said:


> Well done !!


Thanks


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## charleshere

How is the lume on the new version compared to the previous ones? Does it last longer? I don't dive into dark waters so it doesn't need to be amazing but I liked the lume my SKX007 had. I could wake up in the middle of the night and not reach for my phone. Does it last, say, 3-4h?
Does anyone have lume shots a few hours after fully charging it?
Thank you.


----------



## Matty9003

charleshere said:


> How is the lume on the new version compared to the previous ones? Does it last longer? I don't dive into dark waters so it doesn't need to be amazing but I liked the lume my SKX007 had. I could wake up in the middle of the night and not reach for my phone. Does it last, say, 3-4h?
> Does anyone have lume shots a few hours after fully charging it?
> Thank you.


It's not the best sir I'm not gonna lie, and is one of the downsides to the watch. It is visible during the night but I've got £200 and £300 citizens and Seikos that's blow it out of the water. It's seeable but not great. Hope this helps.


----------



## charleshere

Matty9003 said:


> It's not the best sir I'm not gonna lie, and is one of the downsides to the watch. It is visible during the night but I've got £200 and £300 citizens and Seikos that's blow it out of the water. It's seeable but not great. Hope this helps.


Thank you! 
At least it remains visible during the night... My citizen seems to last 30 minutes... After fully charged, it's at half potency 10 minutes later. Half an hour later it's barely readable in the dark..


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## charleshere

after much consideration, I decided to go for a watch that speaks to me instead of going for a better value that (while visually appealing), doesn't speak as much to me as the Hydroconquest. 
I've read quite a few reports on the bad clasp and even on youtube it seems really hard to open. 
Is this something exagerated and something that you get used to after a few weeks or is the clasp really hard to open? 
I usually put my watch in the morning and only take it off to sleep but still, I've got a strapcode bracelet at the moment with two side buttons on the clasp and it's very easy to put on and off the wrist. The Oris Aquis, Christopher ward and Omega Seamaster also have side buttons (which seem far more practical).

TL;DR: do you get used to the clasp after a while? Is there a way to open it easily? 

Thank you.


----------



## Epemor

It is not hard to open. Reviewers have to point some things that justify higher prices on higher end watches. Clasp on HC is definitely not "hard" to open.


----------



## twort

Mine was very hard to open when I first got it but has loosened up after a month or so.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## charleshere

twort said:


> Mine was very hard to open when I first got it but has loosened up after a month or so.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I saw in this forum (not sure if it was this thread) some people claiming it was impossible to open with trimmed fingernails and were scared that something was going to break - either the clasp or the finger. I'm a fan of buttons to open the clasp but I wouldn't say no to this watch just because of that (unless it was really impossible to open).

Thank you for your input.


----------



## slorollin

Hi all. This Hydroconquest is my first Longines. I don't know why I've waited so long. They're wonderful watches that I've always admired. I have already roughed up my pcls with a combo of 3M Scotchbrite and a Garryflex abrasive block. Both worked very well, I think.

Before:










After:



















Yeah, my clasp is a little stiff too. It's easier to pop the opposite side of the clasp. Pulling up on the non-clicking side of the clasp exerts a little leverage on those mating surfaces. I was thinking about filing those two little nubs a bit, but it would be real easy to shave a hair too much. And then it wouldn't catch at all.


----------



## slorollin

Easy, easy fix for the stubborn clasps. It is meant to be adjustable. Simply pinch together this bar with the gap built into it for this purpose. Be careful. The metal bends easier than you would think. A little goes a long way here. You don't have to move it much. A couple thousanths is all. No biggie if you go too far. The metal is easily bent back. I used tape covered pliers for the pinching and progressively larger jeweler's screw drivers to re-spread after over-pinching.



















Now my clasp has the right snap to it.


----------



## charleshere

slorollin said:


> Easy, easy fix for the stubborn clasps. It is meant to be adjustable. Simply pinch together this bar with the gap built into it for this purpose. Be careful. The metal bends easier than you would think. A little goes a long way here. You don't have to move it much. A couple thousanths is all. No biggie if you go too far. The metal is easily bent back. I used tape covered pliers for the pinching and progressively larger jeweler's screw drivers to re-spread after over-pinching.
> 
> View attachment 15383246
> 
> 
> View attachment 15383252
> 
> 
> Now my clasp has the right snap to it.


amazing! Thank you for your input. This becomes a non-issue then.

The other that people have mentioned is the large crown guards and being too sharp. I don't think it's an issue, though, since the watch is quite accurate from the reports I see, so I would adjust the time every two weeks, maybe. Also, I have the worst possible combination of crown and crown guards in the citizen BN0190. The crown is conical, not cylindrical, and the crown guards also cover most of it.


----------



## charleshere

slorollin said:


> Hi all. This Hydroconquest is my first Longines. I don't know why I've waited so long. They're wonderful watches that I've always admired. I have already roughed up my pcls with a combo of 3M Scotchbrite and a Garryflex abrasive block. Both worked very well, I think.
> 
> Before:
> 
> View attachment 15382648
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> View attachment 15382650
> 
> 
> View attachment 15382652
> 
> 
> Yeah, my clasp is a little stiff too. It's easier to pop the opposite side of the clasp. Pulling up on the non-clicking side of the clasp exerts a little leverage on those mating surfaces. I was thinking about filing those two little nubs a bit, but it would be real easy to shave a hair too much. And then it wouldn't catch at all.


Did you brush the entire bracelet (brushed and polished part) or just the polished part of the links? I'm assuming brushing everything would give it a more cohesive look.


----------



## Hakob

charleshere said:


> after much consideration, I decided to go for a watch that speaks to me instead of going for a better value that (while visually appealing), doesn't speak as much to me as the Hydroconquest.
> I've read quite a few reports on the bad clasp and even on youtube it seems really hard to open.
> Is this something exagerated and something that you get used to after a few weeks or is the clasp really hard to open?
> I usually put my watch in the morning and only take it off to sleep but still, I've got a strapcode bracelet at the moment with two side buttons on the clasp and it's very easy to put on and off the wrist. The Oris Aquis, Christopher ward and Omega Seamaster also have side buttons (which seem far more practical).
> 
> TL;DR: do you get used to the clasp after a while? Is there a way to open it easily?
> 
> Thank you.


It is very ease, you just need to open the first one with two fingers, and then slide your finger between the clasp and I don't know how to call it. Please see the images.


----------



## slorollin

charleshere said:


> Did you brush the entire bracelet (brushed and polished part) or just the polished part of the links? I'm assuming brushing everything would give it a more cohesive look.


I brushed just the surface of the PCLs. You'll find as you're defacing your own watch that the brushing quickly reaches a point where it matches the metal that is already brushed. It would be hard to overdo it I think, as long as you brush with the grain. I left the sides of the links polished because the sides of the case are polished. To brush the side of the links and not the case would sort of interrupt the flow, so to speak, IMO, and I'm not going to mess with the case.


----------



## Miklos86

You don't open it with your nails (unless you're a werewolf or something) rather by pinching with two fingers as pictured above. It is stiff for the first few dozen opens, but loosens right up just after. It is a good, solid clasp and bracelet for a great watch. 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Opettaja

Thanks for this, never realised that it could be opened like this. Breaking my nails trying to open the clasp on my new Hydroconquest!

Really though, the clasp could certainly be improved upon.












Hakob said:


> It is very ease, you just need to open the first one with two fingers, and then slide your finger between the clasp and I don't know how to call it. Please see the images.


----------



## charleshere

Another proud owner


----------



## Mitko Yo

Hello, pals,
I like HydroConquest' model line of Longines very much (like everyone here ).
Here is one micro-shot of mine:


----------



## jimlim123

Hey guys,

Long time lurker here. How do you all feel between the newer ceramic bezel version vs. the older aluminum bezel one? Besides the bezel insert, bezel edge, seconds hand, and dial layout, are there any others? Is the lume better on the newer one?

For some background, I finally pulled the trigger on a used 41mm blue (previous gen) based on the YouTube reviews showing the really cool effect on the dial - and of course the cost based on buying used! I'm just curious if the price difference between the older version to the newest version is worth it. I'm thinking for now that it isn't, but I'd like to hear others' opinions.

Thanks, and hope you all are staying safe out there!


----------



## charleshere

jimlim123 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Long time lurker here. How do you all feel between the newer ceramic bezel version vs. the older aluminum bezel one? Besides the bezel insert, bezel edge, seconds hand, and dial layout, are there any others? Is the lume better on the newer one?
> 
> For some background, I finally pulled the trigger on a used 41mm blue (previous gen) based on the YouTube reviews showing the really cool effect on the dial - and of course the cost based on buying used! I'm just curious if the price difference between the older version to the newest version is worth it. I'm thinking for now that it isn't, but I'd like to hear others' opinions.
> 
> Thanks, and hope you all are staying safe out there!


It really depends on what you value. A ceramic bezel will look newer for longer. I'm guessing, if you're buying used, you're not that concerned about having a watch that doesn't look super new. 
The lume is a bit better from what I see, but it's not amazing either so don't count that as a reason for the extra cost. You're basically paying for the ceramic bezel and upgraded dial. 
Please note the movement was upgraded in 2017, I believe, from L633 to L619 (ETA 2824 to ETA 2892). So that could be a deciding factor. I went for a 2018 very good condition model and I'm very happy. It's gaining about 7s per day which is more than acceptable for me.


----------



## jimlim123

charleshere said:


> It really depends on what you value. A ceramic bezel will look newer for longer. I'm guessing, if you're buying used, you're not that concerned about having a watch that doesn't look super new.
> The lume is a bit better from what I see, but it's not amazing either so don't count that as a reason for the extra cost. You're basically paying for the ceramic bezel and upgraded dial.
> Please note the movement was upgraded in 2017, I believe, from L633 to L619 (ETA 2824 to ETA 2892). So that could be a deciding factor. I went for a 2018 very good condition model and I'm very happy. It's gaining about 7s per day which is more than acceptable for me.


Thank you for your thoughts. I came to the same general conclusion as well. Although it would have been great to get the newest version, this one still checks most of the boxes in my search for a reasonably priced, quality watch. It's been a long while since I last bought a decent watch, and I can't believe how prices had skyrocketed for what are ssentially the same base movements in updated casings and dials. I recall buying a Breitling Superocean Steelfish around 2005/2006 for about 1500, but now the closest equivalent is going for over 4K retail with worse specs. Eesh!


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

So far, my first and only Longines watch which I got in Singapore many moons back. It rarely goes into my rotation as I personally find the size relatively small compared to my other pieces.


----------



## TimeDilation

Automatic Ceramic in Grey 43mm


----------



## myn5054

41mm









Enviado desde mi SM-G9600 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Luis_M

KindaDevil said:


> I have tried few combos! it´s quite a versatile watch  plus few natos that i haven´t bothered taking photos yet.
> 
> View attachment 748951
> 
> View attachment 748957
> 
> View attachment 748959


You didn't hear it but I wolf-whistled at that third watch.


----------



## Mal Sorrell

Just picked this up for £300 at an auction house to use as a daily wearer, it's mint apart from the missing black paint on the bezel numbers, just been serviced before I bought it, well pleased.


----------



## Vinguru

Mal Sorrell said:


> Just picked this up for £300 at an auction house to use as a daily wearer, it's mint apart from the missing black paint on the bezel numbers, just been serviced before I bought it, well pleased.
> View attachment 15445842


Nice watch! You can easily paint the bezel numbers: 



.


----------



## ermicas

The one I have been wanting since 2018!! Oh yes...and for 3 years could not decide between the black or blue 
At first, the previous models mirror finish and the fact it had the alu-bezel was a no-go for me. But when the upgrade came to the more subtle brush case finish and the Ceramic bezel it was jackpot for my taste.

I had tried both 43mm and the classic diver size, 41mm...both wear nicely but considering how thick it is, then 43mm would have been too big for a daily wear so I went for the 41mm one with the sunburst blue dial which has a great contrast to the red minute and hour chrono hands.




























cheers,
ermicas


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Sugman




----------



## jhdscript

*HydroConquest Chronographe* for me


----------



## myn5054

Morning running. 41mm









Enviado desde mi SM-G9600 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## RoRoPa

Mal Sorrell said:


> Just picked this up for £300 at an auction house to use as a daily wearer, it's mint apart from the missing black paint on the bezel numbers, just been serviced before I bought it, well pleased.


love it in blue! I just grabbed the white dialed version of this on eBay for $500 USD, which I thought was a deal. Will get it next week. Not a version of the Hydroconquest I'd encountered often, and I have a soft spot for white dialed divers. Probably selling off my Seiko Stargate and this would take its place. The seller is reputable, but not specifically a watch person. Comes with box and booklets, no warranty card, was probably grey market. As I was googling the watch, I came accross a site selling "replica" versions. Has anyone seen this? Are there Hydroconquest fakes floating around out there? Has anyone had experience with this? I can post the link if people are curious, but not sure if that breaks some kind of forum etiquette. Don't want to "advertise" watch forgers.

PS mine also features the loss of black on some of the bezel numbers.


----------



## riff raff

There was a rash of fake Hydroconquests last year.



RoRoPa said:


> love it in blue! I just grabbed the white dialed version of this on eBay for $500 USD, which I thought was a deal. Will get it next week. Not a version of the Hydroconquest I'd encountered often, and I have a soft spot for white dialed divers. Probably selling off my Seiko Stargate and this would take its place. The seller is reputable, but not specifically a watch person. Comes with box and booklets, no warranty card, was probably grey market. As I was googling the watch, I came accross a site selling "replica" versions. Has anyone seen this? Are there Hydroconquest fakes floating around out there? Has anyone had experience with this? I can post the link if people are curious, but not sure if that breaks some kind of forum etiquette. Don't want to "advertise" watch forgers.
> 
> PS mine also features the loss of black on some of the bezel numbers.


----------



## RoRoPa

riff raff said:


> There was a rash of fake Hydroconquests last year.


So when the darn thing arrives, I guess look at it first and see if it seems like a cheap knock off. Do some research, compare it to photos. Beyond that any advice? What is my best course of action to authenticate?


----------



## riff raff

RoRoPa said:


> So when the darn thing arrives, I guess look at it first and see if it seems like a cheap knock off. Do some research, compare it to photos. Beyond that any advice? What is my best course of action to authenticate?


Take it a good watch repairman, or a Longines dealer.


----------



## RoRoPa

Excellent advice Riff Raff. My plan is to pedal my butt into Manhattan and bring it to the Longines boutique.

So, to my complete surprise,it was on my doorstep this morning! It's the Thanksgiving holiday here in the US, so that was unexpected. 
I have to say, it seems quite solid. The bracelet, the feel of the movement, the finish.... it all seems right. The bezel action feels a bit odd, but I've never seen this model in the metal before. And, try as I might to remove the bracelet, I cannot get it to budge. Which my research seems to indicate is an issue with these. Which makes me think it's most likely authentic, but will get confirmation. Photos below, what do you think?


----------



## riff raff

All those are quirks of the HC! The bezel will loosen up in a few years...
The end links are brutal to remove, I have to use the pinch style pin remover.
Ah,didn't know you were in the NYC metro area, should be a slam dunk getting an answer.
IF that is a fake, its amazing (looks money to my web eye)



RoRoPa said:


> Excellent advice Riff Raff. My plan is to pedal my butt into Manhattan and bring it to the Longines boutique.
> 
> So, to my complete surprise,it was on my doorstep this morning! It's the Thanksgiving holiday here in the US, so that was unexpected.
> I have to say, it seems quite solid. The bracelet, the feel of the movement, the finish.... it all seems right. The bezel action feels a bit odd, but I've never seen this model in the metal before. And, try as I might to remove the bracelet, I cannot get it to budge. Which my research seems to indicate is an issue with these. Which makes me think it's most likely authentic, but will get confirmation. Photos below, what do you think?
> View attachment 15568284
> View attachment 15568285
> View attachment 15568286
> View attachment 15568287
> View attachment 15568289


----------



## RoRoPa

Loving it!


----------



## Mal Sorrell

RoRoPa said:


> Loving it!
> View attachment 15569827


Looks great with the white dial, after wearing mine for a while I find the crown and crown guards a bit uncomfortable to wear all day every day, ended up with a sore patch on my hand where they dig in, probably get rid of this one and find something else to wear as a daily beater.


----------



## KoolKat




----------



## RoRoPa

Mal Sorrell said:


> Looks great with the white dial, after wearing mine for a while I find the crown and crown guards a bit uncomfortable to wear all day every day, ended up with a sore patch on my hand where they dig in, probably get rid of this one and find something else to wear as a daily beater.


Yeah, I do find, for 41mm, it seems to wear pretty big. But then, I'm tending to like smaller watches lately. I may see if I can find someone to trade for a 39mm Hydroconquest or Conquest.


----------



## Sugman

Sugman said:


> View attachment 15532548
> 
> View attachment 15532552


So...I'm thinking of a new 41mm version with the a ceramic bezel and the L888 movement to go with my 39mm HC. I'm leaning toward a blue one, but the gray and green ones are both nice. What are your thoughts on this current generation (movement, bezel, or anything else)? Thanks in advance for your thoughts.


----------



## MichTONY

Needs this chrono 41mm size (L3.783...) but it seems Longines USA has decided to take time to bring them here:








They are available all over Asia / Europe and even Canada but no USA?
Anyone see them here please message me


----------



## TimeDilation

Automatic Ceramic in Grey 43mm


----------



## Zezima 4520

Here is my 41mm HC that I bought in the summer of 2019. This watch is so versatile, I can dress casual or elegant and it always fits.


----------



## Philliphas

New add to the collection today, 43mm ceramic. Me likey!


----------



## twort

Philliphas said:


> New add to the collection today, 43mm ceramic. Me likey!
> View attachment 15598836


Congratulations!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Philliphas

twort said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Thanks! I understand how the addiction thing works now...


----------



## RossD88

2 weeks in and still loving this dial


----------



## Miklos86

Sugman said:


> So...I'm thinking of a new 41mm version with the a ceramic bezel and the L888 movement to go with my 39mm HC. I'm leaning toward a blue one, but the gray and green ones are both nice. What are your thoughts on this current generation (movement, bezel, or anything else)? Thanks in advance for your thoughts.


I have a black 41mm. Absolutely love it, my most formal watch with bracelet. Timekeeping, power reserve is excellent and its just screams quality in spite of the really agreeable price point. 
I like it so much that I'm thinking about getting another, in green, with strap. Even though I need another mechanical like a hole in my head...









Tapatalkkal küldve az én SM-N975F eszközömről


----------



## b.watcher

Miklos86 said:


> I have a black 41mm. Absolutely love it, my most formal watch with bracelet. Timekeeping, power reserve is excellent and its just screams quality in spite of the really agreeable price point.
> I like it so much that I'm thinking about getting another, in green, with strap. Even though I need another mechanical like a hole in my head...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tapatalkkal küldve az én SM-N975F eszközömről


well my friend, let's face it: nobodoy really needs a watch nowadays. but it is the passion and admiration for it that keeps us buying them and there really is nothing wrong with that, is there?


----------



## precious time

Sugman said:


> So...I'm thinking of a new 41mm version with the a ceramic bezel and the L888 movement to go with my 39mm HC. I'm leaning toward a blue one, but the gray and green ones are both nice. What are your thoughts on this current generation (movement, bezel, or anything else)? Thanks in advance for your thoughts.


The special edition is a ridiculously great looking watch up close and in proper lightning. The green hue is difficult to describe but it makes a Rolex Submariner Hulk color dial look cheap in comparison.


----------



## precious time

b.watcher said:


> well my friend, let's face it: nobodoy really needs a watch nowadays.


I have had my phone go dead outside during cold winters. Sure is nice to be able to tell time without. Also, while big screens on phones are great, fishing them out of your pocket just to tell time is unappealing. I do not find myself using my mechanical watches for telling time any less now than in the past.
Sorry - back to the Hydroconquests...


----------



## randallb

I've been looking for a 38-40mm quartz diver with high legibility and this thread has sealed the deal for me. I'm ready to buy but now I can't decide between blue or black. Loving all the pictures of both color in the thread!


----------



## websturr

went to the AD and they would only give 20% off and was not accepting any offers on the non ceramic version
comparing Longines Hydroconquest 41mm Automatic with the Oris Aquis
no spectacular deals on eBay either on both


----------



## koti




----------



## Shropshirelad

To theowners of the new generations, particular the ceramic versions, is the Lume any better from previous models?


----------



## websturr




----------



## precious time

websturr said:


> View attachment 15666109


That is one great looking watch!


----------



## stgz49

Hello!!

I recently got interested in the Hydroconquest/ Spirit line, and have a few questions. I was wondering if any of you would answer them.

1. How is the L888 movement on the Hydroconquest? Also, how inferior is it to the movement found in the Spirit line which has Si hairspring and antimagnetic properties? I was bothered by accuracy on my 6r15 based Seikos. That's one of the reasons I have started looking elsewhere.

2. I don't intend to flip this one, as I will be buying the watch for a special occasion. Is it a good idea to go for the Longines Hydroconquest or Spirit? Or should I look for other brands in sub-$2000 price range?

3. I recently tried on an Omega Seamaster. The 25,200 bit rate of the L888 matches with Omega's. Also, Omega used ETA 2892 based movements as recently as 2018. I got the impression that the L888 movements are as good (minus the co-axial escapement). Is there anything I am missing?

Thank you.


----------



## Miklos86

stgz49 said:


> Hello!!
> 
> I recently got interested in the Hydroconquest/ Spirit line, and have a few questions. I was wondering if any of you would answer them.
> 
> 1. How is the L888 movement on the Hydroconquest? Also, how inferior is it to the movement found in the Spirit line which has Si hairspring and antimagnetic properties? I was bothered by accuracy on my 6r15 based Seikos. That's one of the reasons I have started looking elsewhere.
> 
> 2. I don't intend to flip this one, as I will be buying the watch for a special occasion. Is it a good idea to go for the Longines Hydroconquest or Spirit? Or should I look for other brands in sub-$2000 price range?
> 
> 3. I recently tried on an Omega Seamaster. The 25,200 bit rate of the L888 matches with Omega's. Also, Omega used ETA 2892 based movements as recently as 2018. I got the impression that the L888 movements are as good (minus the co-axial escapement). Is there anything I am missing?
> 
> Thank you.


I'm not the most suited to answer this because I've never owned an Omega, but here are my two cents:

1. The Spirit's movement is L888.4, COSC-certified, while the Hydroconquest's movement is L888.2, not COSC certified. The former sports Si hairspring and has anti-magnetic properties (just as you say), but I don't see such reference for the L888.2. These are pretty significant differences, reflected by the CHF500 markup in the MSRP. So you can expect better accuracy from the Spirit. I use my Hydroconquest as dressy watch, rarely wear it two days in a row, unfortunately never bothered to check its accuracy. The 64 hours power reserve is there, I can attest to that at least.

2. If you are only wearing it on special occassions, then accuraty and antimagnetic properties aren't terribly important. Neither of them are classic dress watches, one is a dressy diver, other is clean-looking field/pilot watch. The Hydroconquest has the price, the polished steel, the ceramic bezel going for it. It's somewhat thinner (11.9mm vs 12.2mm) but a bit wider (41mm vs 40mm). 30bar WR isn't a big selling point for "special occassion" watches, but nice to have - although the 10bar WR of the Spirit should be enough. There are good deals to have on the HC, but I reckon less on the Spirit as its a newer release. So I think its a solid win for the HC.

3. L888 is a good, solid, ETA-based movement. If accuracy is important to you, check if the Omega is COSC-certified, but otherwise there shouldn't be any material difference.


----------



## precious time

Miklos86 said:


> I'm not the most suited to answer this because I've never owned an Omega, but here are my two cents:
> 
> 1. The Spirit's movement is L888.4, COSC-certified, while the Hydroconquest's movement is L888.2, not COSC certified. The former sports Si hairspring and has anti-magnetic properties (just as you say), but I don't see such reference for the L888.2. These are pretty significant differences, reflected by the CHF500 markup in the MSRP. So you can expect better accuracy from the Spirit. I use my Hydroconquest as dressy watch, rarely wear it two days in a row, unfortunately never bothered to check its accuracy. The 64 hours power reserve is there, I can attest to that at least.


My Hydroconquest has the 888.5 movement and is COSC certified.


----------



## Miklos86

precious time said:


> My Hydroconquest has the 888.5 movement and is COSC certified.


Then I stand corrected. My 2019 HC black ceramic 41mm isn't.


----------



## precious time

Miklos86 said:


> Then I stand corrected. My 2019 HC black ceramic 41mm isn't.


Sorry, my fault - I should have added that it is the special addition. I very recently received it as a gift and thought it was just cosmetics, but apparently it has several features that account for the significantly higher price, including an updated drive.

BTW, not normally into green dials but the hue in sunlight is out of this world.


----------



## ChrisQP09

Nearly once bought a Hydroconquest for 800 euro.


----------



## stgz49

precious time said:


> My Hydroconquest has the 888.5 movement and is COSC certified.


Hello! I didn't find it anywhere on the Longines US website that it is COSC certified. Does it mention anywhere in the booklet? I know it is using the same movement as the Spirit line which are chronometers. I would naturally think the Hydroconquest Special edition movements are too. But it is not mentioned on the website.


----------



## precious time

stgz49 said:


> Hello! I didn't find it anywhere on the Longines US website that it is COSC certified. Does it mention anywhere in the booklet? I know it is using the same movement as the Spirit line which are chronometers. I would naturally think the Hydroconquest Special edition movements are too. But it is not mentioned on the website.


I read it on Hodinkee somewhere and just took it for face value, but perhaps that is wrong. The Spirit uses 888.4 btw. There is a pdf file with info on loads of Longines drives but it isn't updated. It doesn't actually say chronometer anywhere on my watch, so they may be built to COSC standards but not actually certified. I just have a few watches and am hardly an expert, so you guys will run circles around me on the matter.


----------



## JamesJUK

I own a grey 41mm Hydroconquest and just picked up a full ceramic 43mm in the sales. 
I can't understand why the black ceramic ones aren't more popular- it's a hell of a watch for the price!

























Black ceramic 43mm beside grey 41mm


----------



## websturr

JamesJUK said:


> I own a grey 41mm Hydroconquest and just picked up a full ceramic 43mm in the sales.
> I can't understand why the black ceramic ones aren't more popular- it's a hell of a watch for the price!
> 
> View attachment 15701106
> View attachment 15701113
> 
> 
> View attachment 15701114
> 
> Black ceramic 43mm beside grey 41mm


What kind of strap do you have on the grey 41mm?


----------



## precious time

JamesJUK said:


> I own a grey 41mm Hydroconquest and just picked up a full ceramic 43mm in the sales.
> I can't understand why the black ceramic ones aren't more popular- it's a hell of a watch for the price!
> View attachment 15701114
> 
> Black ceramic 43mm beside grey 41mm


43 mm is a big watch and without having tried them on, it probably won't be so obvious that the watches wear smaller due to the curved lugs. I am surprised how well 41 mm fits on my small wrist size, albeit very flat wrists, which does make a difference beyond sheer circumference. It is an altogether incredibly well thought out watch. For instance, at first, I didn't really care much for the ring around the crown, but for someone who keeps nails very short, it is really convenient. I was barely familiar with the brand Longines, but the watch I received seems to be of high quality although obviously early days. Your grey watch looks fantastic I have no doubt that the black ceramic is equally great but IMO doesn't photograph as well, which may explain why there is less interest. I checked and it is also a lot more expensive (>2x) if purchased from the Longines website.


----------



## JamesJUK

websturr said:


> What kind of strap do you have on the grey 41mm?


It's a sailcloth strap from Barton - pretty versatile and I prefer to the integrated strap that came with the watch


----------



## JamesJUK

precious time said:


> 43 mm is a big watch and without having tried them on, it probably won't be so obvious that the watches wear smaller due to the curved lugs. I am surprised how well 41 mm fits on my small wrist size, albeit very flat wrists, which does make a difference beyond sheer circumference. It is an altogether incredibly well thought out watch. For instance, at first, I didn't really care much for the ring around the crown, but for someone who keeps nails very short, it is really convenient. I was barely familiar with the brand Longines, but the watch I received seems to be of high quality although obviously early days. Your grey watch looks fantastic I have no doubt that the black ceramic is equally great but IMO doesn't photograph as well, which may explain why there is less interest. I checked and it is also a lot more expensive (>2x) if purchased from the Longines website.


You're right that the curved lugs help with size- also the fact that the 43mm ceramic is all black helps it appear smaller on the wrist. 
I was lucky and picked the ceramic up in the sales with 25% off. I think compared to other ceramics on the market its pretty good value. 
Enjoy your hydroconquest - which colour did you go for?


----------



## precious time

JamesJUK said:


> Enjoy your hydroconquest - which colour did you go for?


I am - thank you! I received the one in post #1263 as a gift. I am normally not one for colored dials, but there is something about special about the green hue and the texture.


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## justin33

RoRoPa said:


> Excellent advice Riff Raff. My plan is to pedal my butt into Manhattan and bring it to the Longines boutique.
> 
> So, to my complete surprise,it was on my doorstep this morning! It's the Thanksgiving holiday here in the US, so that was unexpected.
> I have to say, it seems quite solid. The bracelet, the feel of the movement, the finish.... it all seems right. The bezel action feels a bit odd, but I've never seen this model in the metal before. And, try as I might to remove the bracelet, I cannot get it to budge. Which my research seems to indicate is an issue with these. Which makes me think it's most likely authentic, but will get confirmation. Photos below, what do you think?
> View attachment 15568284
> View attachment 15568285
> View attachment 15568286
> View attachment 15568287
> View attachment 15568289


I have never seen this incarnation before. The dial looks like what of the Conquest(non diver) and the bezel to me is a bit odd. I'm no expert but that could be some sort of Franken watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86

JamesJUK said:


> I own a grey 41mm Hydroconquest and just picked up a full ceramic 43mm in the sales.
> I can't understand why the black ceramic ones aren't more popular- it's a hell of a watch for the price!
> 
> View attachment 15701106
> View attachment 15701113
> 
> 
> View attachment 15701114
> 
> Black ceramic 43mm beside grey 41mm


Great looking watch, congratulations! If only they made it in 41mm.


----------



## Miklos86

This is a great dressy diver. One of the attorneys representing my employer at the court hearing I attended wore an earlier model Rolex sub. It had nothing on the Longines.


----------



## JamesJUK

Miklos86 said:


> Great looking watch, congratulations! If only they made it in 41mm.


Thanks! 
Yes 43mm is definitely on the large side...


----------



## JamesJUK

precious time said:


> I am - thank you! I received the one in post #1263 as a gift. I am normally not one for colored dials, but there is something about special about the green hue and the texture.


Congratulations- the brushed green dial is stunning!


----------



## precious time

Does anyone know where the source the rubber straps? My only criticism of the Boutique Edition is that strap is bright green, which doesn't match the face. I think a black strap would provide nice contrast. Thanks in advance!


----------



## lowlight79

I'm after one of these at present, but having a bit of a tough time finding one. I have checked in with some local ADs. Anyone having the same trouble?


----------



## NL-NO

Getting the HC ready for spring time.


----------



## precious time

lowlight79 said:


> I'm after one of these at present, but having a bit of a tough time finding one. I have checked in with some local ADs. Anyone having the same trouble?


Can't you just order one online?






Longines® HydroConquest Collection | Classic Diving Watches | Longines®


Discover the HydroConquest collection from the classic diving watches collection and let yourself be charmed by its look and high cutting edge technology.




www.longines.com


----------



## websturr

Is that cape cod polishing cloth?



NL-NO said:


> Getting the HC ready for spring time.


----------



## NL-NO

websturr said:


> Is that cape cod polishing cloth?


Yes it is. Didn't have any experience with the product before but seems to work pretty well.


----------



## precious time

I have an old habit of moving (I wouldn't call it shaking) my watch sideways back and forth a few times to wind the drive at night. I noticed that my new Longines HydroConquest makes an audible rattle in lack of better term. I understand that with ETA drives there is supposed to be some sound but this was more than I expected. Anyone else here notice something similar? Thanks!


----------



## websturr

precious time said:


> I have an old habit of moving (I wouldn't call it shaking) my watch sideways back and forth a few times to wind the drive at night. I noticed that my new Longines HydroConquest makes an audible rattle in lack of better term. I understand that with ETA drives there is supposed to be some sound but this was more than I expected. Anyone else here notice something similar? Thanks!


Does it sound like marbles?

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## precious time

websturr said:


> Does it sound like marbles?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


That is actually not a bad description? Does your watch sound like that? Thanks!

(If only it were from shaking my head, then I wouldn't be surprised.)


----------



## precious time

Okay, I gather nobody else here has that experience. It sounds too loud to be the rotor, so I will send it out for service. None of my other watches have this issue - assuming it really is one.


----------



## websturr

precious time said:


> Okay, I gather nobody else here has that experience. It sounds too loud to be the rotor, so I will send it out for service. None of my other watches have this issue - assuming it really is one.


Mine is loud but it seems normal for this movement. Let me know how the service goes. Mine is only several months old so it's still under warranty.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jt33301

My 39mm auto that has been my daily wearer for 5 years. Few scratches around the bezel but generally the finish has held up really well. Good all-rounder of a watch. Currently on a Barton rubber strap which is really comfortable and highly recommended.


----------



## precious time

websturr said:


> Mine is loud but it seems normal for this movement. Let me know how the service goes. Mine is only several months old so it's still under warranty.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


Thank you. Will do.


----------



## websturr

Bright Blue Sunday Evening


----------



## JamesJUK

Got my ceramic hydroconquest on a green Nato today- this thing goes with pretty much any colour 👍🏻


----------



## riff raff

Last summer, I bought a cheap Ali Express rubber deployment strap for my Hydroconquest. I was surprised at the quality level and enjoyed wearing it on the HC in the summer.

I stumbled across an Etsy seller who had "Longines Hydroconquest Deployment straps for $89. They had the pebbled surface that I like and they looked worthy of the modest investment. It took the better part of a month to show up here in the US. I'm sure it has to be fake, but I'm impressed. Are folks really buying that many 21 mm HC rubber straps that they are worth knocking off?


----------



## Turpinr

riff raff said:


> There was a rash of fake Hydroconquests last year.


There still is on Ebay, all In the UK and all 39mm quartz


----------



## websturr

My silver dial Hydroconquest without the rotating bezel 😂
Can I still join the rest of the desk divers?


----------



## precious time

websturr said:


> Mine is loud but it seems normal for this movement. Let me know how the service goes. Mine is only several months old so it's still under warranty.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


After aboput a month, I called to inquire. Apparently, nothing is wrong with the movement, so it is indeed just loud (in addition to any extra noises between my ears). I am a bit surprised, as neither of my Rolexes (now gone) made any audible sound whatsoever. Perhaps the L888 movements just has a big rotor for that 70-hour power reserve of the case is significantly thinner (hope not). I am not getting my watch back anytime soon though, because they found an issue with the crown. Apparently, replacement parts are on backorder. Still rather anxious to learn how this service turns out, but at least rather pleased that they didn't just send the watch back with reference to the mechanism functioning properly.



websturr said:


> Can I still join the rest of the desk divers?


If you place your desk under minimum 200 meters of water, then okay. Nice watch btw!


----------



## websturr

precious time said:


> After aboput a month, I called to inquire. Apparently, nothing is wrong with the movement, so it is indeed just loud (in addition to any extra noises between my ears). I am a bit surprised, as neither of my Rolexes (now gone) made any audible sound whatsoever. Perhaps the L888 movements just has a big rotor for that 70-hour power reserve of the case is significantly thinner (hope not). I am not getting my watch back anytime soon though, because they found an issue with the crown. Apparently, replacement parts are on backorder. Still rather anxious to learn how this service turns out, but at least rather pleased that they didn't just send the watch back with reference to the mechanism functioning properly.
> 
> If you place your desk under minimum 200 meters of water, then okay. Nice watch btw!


Thanks, I may swap on a black rubber strap and see how it looks like in the near future.

Glad to hear they will be able to resolve the crown issues on your watch!

I do miss my ceramic grey bezel Hydroconquest sometimes as it had been sold last month.

I still do have the blue aluminum bezel Hydroconquest though.

The L888 movement is definitely a lot louder than my Rolex as well.


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## wpbmike

How easy is it to remove or install the bracelet from the Hydroconquest’s 21mm lugs?

I’m thinking about a Barton sailcloth strap, but I won’t bother if the bracelet is difficult to reinstall.


----------



## riff raff

Its an SOB. I use a tweezer/pincher style tool and that makes it a LOT easier.


----------



## skawa

Got today the HC 41mm. The ceramic bezel was really appealing to me but I am thinking that the size is a bit big for my 16,5 cm (6.5 inches) wrist. Thinking about changing to the 39mm but without ceramic bezel, what do you think about the size no my wrist?


----------



## riff raff

skawa said:


> Got today the HC 41mm. The ceramic bezel was really appealing to me but I am thinking that the size is a bit big for my 16,5 cm (6.5 inches) wrist. Thinking about changing to the 39mm but without ceramic bezel, what do you think about the size no my wrist?


The older, 41 mm aluminum bezel wears slightly small, but that is one reason why I don't care for the ceramic bezel, to my eye, it just wears too big. I'd downsize on your wrist


----------



## Osteoman

skawa said:


> Got today the HC 41mm. The ceramic bezel was really appealing to me but I am thinking that the size is a bit big for my 16,5 cm (6.5 inches) wrist. Thinking about changing to the 39mm but without ceramic bezel, what do you think about the size no my wrist?
> 
> View attachment 15871326
> View attachment 15871325


That is a beautiful watch but slightly big on you to my eye. Just my opinion though. This is very subjective though and there isn't a right answer here.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## skawa

Does anyone use watch winder? I wonder how many RPD we need to set for the HydroConquest. I am thinking on buying the one below, also accept recommendations!









Amazon.com: Bamboo Watch Winder Double for Automatic Watches by Watch Winder Smith: WATCH WINDER SMITH: Clothing


Buy Bamboo Watch Winder Double for Automatic Watches by Watch Winder Smith: Watch Winders - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## VaEagle

skawa said:


> Got today the HC 41mm. The ceramic bezel was really appealing to me but I am thinking that the size is a bit big for my 16,5 cm (6.5 inches) wrist. Thinking about changing to the 39mm but without ceramic bezel, what do you think about the size no my wrist?
> 
> View attachment 15871326


It is big on your wrist, but honestly, not preposterously so. I mean I see people on this site posting pictures all the time where their watch is hanging off one or both sides of their wrist, and they are so happy with the watch. (I don't like that look at all.) That is on the big end for you and the 39mm would probably be a more comfortable fit, but don't feel like you can't wear that one.


----------



## VaEagle

I bought this gray ceramic bezel version gently used a couple months ago, selling off an older HydoC and an older Conquest to help fund it. The original owner chose to put it on a bracelet from Longines' Master Collection. I really like how it dresses up the watch, but its undoubtedly NOT a good choice for diving or other water activities since it has a butterfly clasp. I'll throw on a Nato or something similar for those activities.


----------



## skawa

VaEagle said:


> It is big on your wrist, but honestly, not preposterously so. I mean I see people on this site posting pictures all the time where their watch is hanging off one or both sides of their wrist, and they are so happy with the watch. (I don't like that look at all.) That is on the big end for you and the 39mm would probably be a more comfortable fit, but don't feel like you can't wear that one.





Osteoman said:


> That is a beautiful watch but slightly big on you to my eye. Just my opinion though. This is very subjective though and there isn't a right answer here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Thanks for the honest comments! I changed to the 39mm, waiting until its delivered from Switzerland


----------



## Osteoman

skawa said:


> Thanks for the honest comments! I changed to the 39mm, waiting until its delivered from Switzerland


Pics upon arrival and enjoy!! Now if we say it's to small?? . Kidding.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2

A couple ... 
39 and 43 mm


----------



## Danchang79

I recently got the HC 43mm grey version brand new off longines' website, it looks amazing I just love it. But I noticed the bezel has a little play when still or rotating, almost as if it's slightly loose. Maybe I am being too picky, but compared to my friend's Omega seamaster or planet ocean's bezel which are not moving at all. Is this normal? Should I exchange it for another watch?


----------



## ETA2824-2

Danchang79 said:


> Is this normal?


Neither mine nor the one of my wife is showing this effect. That is certainly not normal.
None of my 6 different divers is showing play. Even not my $90 Vostok Amphibia.


----------



## Danchang79

ETA2824-2 I thought so too. I did see a video reviewing HC mentioning the bezel quality can be slightly lower than let's say a rolex or omega, but I didnt expect it to wiggle as much. Thanks for the input.


----------



## ronsetoe

ETA2824-2 said:


> A couple ...
> 39 and 43 mm
> View attachment 15905879


I bought my twin nephews a black and a blue in the 39 and they love them. This watch is SOOOO worth the money and the blue was striking. Great combo!


----------



## Danchang79

Danchang79 said:


> ETA2824-2 I thought so too. I did see a video reviewing HC mentioning the bezel quality can be slightly lower than let's say a rolex or omega, but I didnt expect it to wiggle as much. Thanks for the input.


I think the quality varies because I compared 2 different watches in an AD and one is solid with no wiggle and the other one shows wiggle like the one I purchased from longines website. I guess it's just a hit or miss.


----------



## MichTONY

The Hydroconquest with :L688 chrono are slowly appearing in USA...
They were a rarity 6 months ago


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## websturr

41mm L888









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Danchang79

Danchang79 said:


> I think the quality varies because I compared 2 different watches in an AD and one is solid with no wiggle and the other one shows wiggle like the one I purchased from longines website. I guess it's just a hit or miss.


I actually got to compare few 43mm and 41mm models in a local store, suprisingly all the 43mm bezels show littel wiggle but the 41mm ones have solid bezels with zero wiggle. looks like you are right it IS a hit or miss. I wonder if it has to do with the gasket underneath it?


----------



## hkboyy

MichTONY said:


> The Hydroconquest with :L688 chrono are slowly appearing in USA...
> They were a rarity 6 months ago


I bought one in Apr/May this year.
But I feel a lot of vibration on this watch, has anybody have the same issue?


----------



## ETA2824-2

hkboyy said:


> I bought one in Apr/May this year.
> But I feel a lot of vibration on this watch, has anybody have the same issue?


No at all. Neither on my 43 mm nor on my wife's 39 mm.


----------



## 7Pines

websturr said:


> 41mm L888
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Picking up that very model soon. Love yours?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## precious time

hkboyy said:


> feel a lot of vibration on this watch


You can feel vibration on your wrist?


----------



## jaycwb




----------



## Loneguitar

Beautiful watches!


----------



## MichTONY

hkboyy said:


> I bought one in Apr/May this year.
> But I feel a lot of vibration on this watch, has anybody have the same issue?


I think it might be because of the movement L688 is based on ETA 7750 so the rotor is turning idle in one direction as it's charging only clockwise.
I have another Longines L687-2 and it's the same


----------



## MichTONY

jaycwb said:


>


I like the dial layout of this older version. To me it's a bit more legible


----------



## hkboyy

precious time said:


> You can feel vibration on your wrist?


yes, I feel vibration with arm movement and I can even hear the rotor rotating. I just bought it in April, should I send back for inspection?


----------



## hkboyy

MichTONY said:


> I think it might be because of the movement L688 is based on ETA 7750 so the rotor is turning idle in one direction as it's charging only clockwise.
> I have another Longines L687-2 and it's the same


you feel the vibration too? It's not a light vibration, I mean it's quite strong and I can feel the watch is very shaky on wrist.


----------



## ETA2824-2

For watches with the Valjoux (ETA) 775X this is normal. The winding is just unidirectional which necessitates a heavier
rotor to compensate. That can lead to visible shaking of the watch on the wrist and the rotor is relatively noisy.


----------



## precious time

hkboyy said:


> yes, I feel vibration with arm movement and I can even hear the rotor rotating. I just bought it in April, should I send back for inspection?


I found my Hydroconquest noisy but it isn´t a chronograph and I don´t sense any vibration on the arm. I did send it in for inspection. The communication was really poor but to the credit of Longines and for reasons I can explain later, I do know that they went through the watch from A to Z. However, the watch came back just as noisy as it left, so I am pretty confident that the rotor is just loud. I don´t know enough about watch making to tell why, but perhaps watches with these long power reserves have larger rotors that are louder. I used to own Rolex and they were silent, which obviously could have something to do with cases being thicker, but they did have much shorter power reserves.


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## ETA2824-2

LHC 43:


----------



## MichTONY

hkboyy said:


> you feel the vibration too? It's not a light vibration, I mean it's quite strong and I can feel the watch is very shaky on wrist.


It's hard to define when is the point of being "too noisy" or "too much vibration" if one does not have anything similar in the collection to compare.
I own two: LIV P-51 with original ETA 7750 and the Longines moonphase with L687-2: both have the same uni-directional rotor and when it rotates without engaging the winding gear (counter clockwise) then definitively I can feel something quite unbalanced in there. And of course both feel very much the same so I don't expect anything wrong.
I also "know" that they are both from the same 775x line up since they wind up with the same 650 TDP clockwise on my watch winders.


----------



## MichTONY

Question to fellow US residents: have you seen any blue colored L3.783 (41mm) chronograph variant here?
Until today I've seen online and also in shops only either the grey or the black versions:








In the opposite, Europe or Asia seem to have much more variants available. 
Has Longines been neglecting the US market? If yes, why?


----------



## ETA2824-2

My blue Orient Mako I - worn left - together with my black Longines Hydro Conquest - worn right.


----------



## Triton9

ETA2824-2 said:


> My blue Orient Mako I - worn left - together with my black Longines Hydro Conquest - worn right.
> 
> View attachment 16017391


Wow. That longines is huge!


----------



## ETA2824-2

Triton9 said:


> Wow. That longines is huge!


It is a standard 43 mm. Nevertheless it weighs 190 Gramm. Total thickness/height is just 12.5 mm.
The Mako is 41 mm. Weight 165 Gramm and height is 13.5 mm.
From the angle the picture was taken it is also a bit of an optical illusion.


----------



## KoolKat

Picked this up few years ago. Don't see too many all numerals dial these days.


----------



## precious time

In the two months since I set my watch last, it has lost approx. 30 seconds.


----------



## TimeDilation

Automatic Ceramic in Grey


----------



## HannibalLecter

Hello, 
Long time lurker here, mostly of the fact I don't have a watch collection, just a single watch which never leaves my wrist. It's a Longines hydroconquest automatic 3 hand 41mm with serial L3.642.4
Sadly, the watch is in poor shape (I dropped it when I was changing NATO straps) and the crystal shattered. Also the dial misaligned. 
I can't use the local official repair department cause they want to change my movement and not service it for reasons I cannot comprehend
Also the communication is disappointing to say the least. I have sent them the watch and they also suggested to replace the battery! 
My next choice was to send it to watchfinder UK to service and replace the crystal. Due to Brexit though the risk for the customs to seize my watch even if I do it legitimately is unacceptable and also the cost too high , around 350€ 
So , to the question. Does anyone know the dimensions and the thickness of the crystal? Or of the conquest model? I bet they are the same. If I can find the size I can order a generic one and have the watch serviced locally. No one can source a genuine crystal 
I would really appreciate the help cause I really love the watch and I'm out of options 
Cheers and many thanks


----------



## HannibalLecter

HannibalLecter said:


> Hello,
> Long time lurker here, mostly of the fact I don't have a watch collection, just a single watch which never leaves my wrist. It's a Longines hydroconquest automatic 3 hand 41mm with serial L3.642.4
> Sadly, the watch is in poor shape (I dropped it when I was changing NATO straps) and the crystal shattered. Also the dial misaligned.
> I can't use the local official repair department cause they want to change my movement and not service it for reasons I cannot comprehend
> Also the communication is disappointing to say the least. I have sent them the watch and they also suggested to replace the battery!
> My next choice was to send it to watchfinder UK to service and replace the crystal. Due to Brexit though the risk for the customs to seize my watch even if I do it legitimately is unacceptable and also the cost too high , around 350€
> So , to the question. Does anyone know the dimensions and the thickness of the crystal? Or of the conquest model? I bet they are the same. If I can find the size I can order a generic one and have the watch serviced locally. No one can source a genuine crystal
> I would really appreciate the help cause I really love the watch and I'm out of options
> Cheers and many thanks


And here is the watch 
If you look closely you will see the misaligned dial 









Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## The Elf

HannibalLecter said:


> And here is the watch
> If you look closely you will see the misaligned dial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Hi Hannibal, I sent my Hydroconquest (via an AD) to Longines to be serviced (I am UK based). I looked for a local service but couldn't find one I trust. The watch was ~8 years old.

The prices are all on their website, and it came back polished up looking like new, with all the old parts they replaced.

I had a huge delay, as the shops here were shut for months due to COVID.

Cost me around 250 Euros i think, would use again. No idea what they will charge for a new sapphire however...









Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


----------



## HannibalLecter

The Elf said:


> Hi Hannibal, I sent my Hydroconquest (via an AD) to Longines to be serviced (I am UK based). I looked for a local service but couldn't find one I trust. The watch was ~8 years old.
> 
> The prices are all on their website, and it came back polished up looking like new, with all the old parts they replaced.
> 
> I had a huge delay, as the shops here were shut for months due to COVID.
> 
> Cost me around 250 Euros i think, would use again. No idea what they will charge for a new sapphire however...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


Thank you for the reccomendation, I would certainly use this option if I were in UK. Even the genuine watch crystal isn't that pricey from what I hear
Problem is that I am in Greece. I have to export the watch to UK to have it serviced, courier cost alone is 120€ and then I'll have to prove its mine and present the paperwork when I'll import it again. And I don't trust the customs and it's a complete bureaucracy. 
I ended shattering completely the crystal, sad as it might be, to obtain the crystals thickness
So for the hydro conquest the watch crystal diameter is 31mm and the thickness is 2.5 mm 
If my measures are to be trusted. I ordered a generic crystal but it will take months to arrive.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## The Elf

HannibalLecter said:


> Thank you for the reccomendation, I would certainly use this option if I were in UK. Even the genuine watch crystal isn't that pricey from what I hear
> Problem is that I am in Greece. I have to export the watch to UK to have it serviced, courier cost alone is 120€ and then I'll have to prove its mine and present the paperwork when I'll import it again. And I don't trust the customs and it's a complete bureaucracy.
> I ended shattering completely the crystal, sad as it might be, to obtain the crystals thickness
> So for the hydro conquest the watch crystal diameter is 31mm and the thickness is 2.5 mm
> If my measures are to be trusted. I ordered a generic crystal but it will take months to arrive.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Yes that is expensive, I am not sure where the AD sent mine, might even have been to Switzerland. If yours aren't prepared to follow the Longines website guide prices, not sure what to suggest!

Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


----------



## HannibalLecter

The Elf said:


> Yes that is expensive, I am not sure where the AD sent mine, might even have been to Switzerland. If yours aren't prepared to follow the Longines website guide prices, not sure what to suggest!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


It's not that I won't follow the Longines prices, it's that I simply can't take that much of a risk and send it to UK due to Brexit and I don't want to send it to the local official service cause they refuse to service a basic eta 2824 and they want to replace it with a refurbished one. I understand that it will be replaced with a same movement, but I simply dont want that.

I'll have to wait for the crystal to arrive and see then my options, probably a local watchmaker

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## The Elf

HannibalLecter said:


> It's not that I won't follow the Longines prices, it's that I simply can't take that much of a risk and send it to UK due to Brexit and I don't want to send it to the local official service cause they refuse to service a basic eta 2824 and they want to replace it with a refurbished one. I understand that it will be replaced with a same movement, but I simply dont want that.
> 
> I'll have to wait for the crystal to arrive and see then my options, probably a local watchmaker
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Apologies for being unclear, but I was not suggesting you sent it to the UK - I am suggesting that the AD should be following OEM prices and servicing as you requested. If you only have one AD near you, and they are being difficult thats very annoying, I had to drive a fair way to see one, but they were accomodating.

My understanding was that unless ADs had in-house capability, they communicated and facilitated shipping to Longines themselves (though Switzerland is also outside the EU, if this has an impact on your situation).

Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


----------



## HannibalLecter

The Elf said:


> Apologies for being unclear, but I was not suggesting you sent it to the UK - I am suggesting that the AD should be following OEM prices and servicing as you requested. If you only have one AD near you, and they are being difficult thats very annoying, I had to drive a fair way to see one, but they were accomodating.
> 
> My understanding was that unless ADs had in-house capability, they communicated and facilitated shipping to Longines themselves (though Switzerland is also outside the EU, if this has an impact on your situation).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


Yes, I understand, I used the AD to send the watch to the official service department. They were the ones that weren't helpful. I specificaly requested the movement to be serviced, not replacement, they said the instructions are some movements are to be serviced and others to be replaced. Mine type of movement supposedly was to be replaced. Mind you, the movement hasn't stopped, it was due for service .

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## The Elf

HannibalLecter said:


> Yes, I understand, I used the AD to send the watch to the official service department. They were the ones that weren't helpful. I specificaly requested the movement to be serviced, not replacement, they said the instructions are some movements are to be serviced and others to be replaced. Mine type of movement supposedly was to be replaced. Mind you, the movement hasn't stopped, it was due for service .
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


I see, so they claim certain movements must be replaced as they are obsolete? Did they say what movement type they wanted to put in?
I saw newer models have an L8** rather than L6** something, giving a longer power reserve.

Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


----------



## HannibalLecter

The Elf said:


> I see, so they claim certain movements must be replaced as they are obsolete? Did they say what movement type they wanted to put in?
> I saw newer models have an L8** rather than L6** something, giving a longer power reserve.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


No, this wasn't among the lines of an upgrade . And the person I spoke I doubt it had any knowledge about movements. The older movement is an elaborate grade eta 2824-2 and the newer is an 2892 a far better movement for sure, but this wasn't the offer. They replace the movement in need of service with one identical, that has been serviced, probably elsewhere. The replacement isn't a new movement in any case, it's just a serviced one. Probably it makes sense to them due to logistics, idk. I want my movement serviced, it's not an extraordinary demand and many watchmakers could do it for me here. It's a pretty basic movement after all. The problem is that I needed a crystal replacement and genuine parts can be only obtained through the official service. But they refused to just change my crystal

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## The Elf

HannibalLecter said:


> No, this wasn't among the lines of an upgrade . And the person I spoke I doubt it had any knowledge about movements. The older movement is an elaborate grade eta 2824-2 and the newer is an 2892 a far better movement for sure, but this wasn't the offer. They replace the movement in need of service with one identical, that has been serviced, probably elsewhere. The replacement isn't a new movement in any case, it's just a serviced one. Probably it makes sense to them due to logistics, idk. I want my movement serviced, it's not an extraordinary demand and many watchmakers could do it for me here. It's a pretty basic movement after all. The problem is that I needed a crystal replacement and genuine parts can be only obtained through the official service. But they refused to just change my crystal
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


I see yes, agreed bit of a dilemma.

Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


----------



## HannibalLecter

The Elf said:


> I see yes, agreed bit of a dilemma.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


Yes and the watch now is without a crystal

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## precious time

I apologize if this has been discussed ad nauseam above, but this is a rather long thread. After a factory warranty repair for an issue that should have been caught in quality control, the Hydroconquest sure seems like a fantastic watch. The only thing I don't like is the metal bracelet. It is overkill heavy in design and scratches up the case back rather easily even with caution. The additional green rubber bracelet that came with my watch is great except that the color is a mismatch relative to the boutique edition ceramic dial. Longines does not appear to sell straps, at least I have not succeeded in purchasing one. Black or grey would have been a great match but alas...Now it is on a high grade Nato, which matches perfectly, but I do miss a latch.

Addendum: 27 secs slow in 3 months, which equates 0.3 seconds per day.


----------



## ETA2824-2

Diver line-up with Longines HC:


----------



## DiegoF

precious time said:


> I apologize if this has been discussed ad nauseam above, but this is a rather long thread. After a factory warranty repair for an issue that should have been caught in quality control, the Hydroconquest sure seems like a fantastic watch. The only thing I don't like is the metal bracelet. It is overkill heavy in design and scratches up the case back rather easily even with caution. The additional green rubber bracelet that came with my watch is great except that the color is a mismatch relative to the boutique edition ceramic dial. Longines does not appear to sell straps, at least I have not succeeded in purchasing one. Black or grey would have been a great match but alas...Now it is on a high grade Nato, which matches perfectly, but I do miss a latch.
> 
> Addendum: 27 secs slow in 3 months, which equates 0.3 seconds per day.


Longines does sell straps. I recently bought two: one rubber strap for my hydroconquest (ref. L682154973) and a leather strap for my legend diver (ref. L682155317).


----------



## DiegoF

ETA2824-2 said:


> My blue Orient Mako I - worn left - together with my black Longines Hydro Conquest - worn right.
> 
> View attachment 16017391


Same combo here. The only difference is that I repeated color. I love blue dials.










I also picked the rubber strap.


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## precious time

DiegoF said:


> Longines does sell straps.


In Spain? I inquired with SWATCH group in the US and they said no.


----------



## watchmenottv




----------



## WDSub




----------



## ETA2824-2

Partnerlook with 43 mm and 39 mm:


----------



## tatt169

Anybody got a real life shot of the two tone grey/rose gold









Sent from my LE2123 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaycwb




----------



## Maxgus




----------



## watchmenottv

KindaDevil said:


> View attachment 774031


What kind of strap is this?


----------



## ETA2824-2

LHC 43 mm


----------



## djcarpentier

Curious about this vs the regular conquest. Anyone have/had both?


----------



## SvenHakh

HannibalLecter said:


> The problem is that I needed a crystal replacement and genuine parts can be only obtained through the official service. But they refused to just change my crystal


Dials have have nubs that fit into the movement to keep them in place at the proper position. Your movement has clearly rotated within the case. This suggests a high probability of damage to either feet of the dial and date wheel, a possible sheered stem, or possibly even greater mechanical damage within the watch. With that much damage, it wouldn't be out of the realm of possibility for the hairspring to be distorted as well.

When you send a watch in for service, the movement is removed from the watch, and a replacement installed. It's the same way with virtually all of Swatch Group. It may be different on higher end brands like Omega, but Longines and down have movements swapped out. The only exception to this rule being historical pieces, in which case they'll service the movement. Swatch Group, much like Rolex, is becoming protective of its genuine parts. Rightfully so -- people expect genuine watches, not franken-watches pieced together.

If you sent the watch in, Brexit or not, it will be disassembled, damaged parts noted, and a quote to repair in excess of normal service charges forwarded to you. The sapphire crystal itself could very likely be ordered at any of a number of providers, but why risk it? This IS a dive watch. The point of having a dive watch IS it's ability to prevent water / moisture ingress.

A lesser brand might let you order whatever you want, but I expect no less from a luxury brand that takes care to see its watches are properly repaired. 




precious time said:


> In Spain? I inquired with SWATCH group in the US and they said no.


Go through Longines support. I emailed them asking if I could purchase of the Master series straps. Not only did they provide the part number and pricing, they put me in contact with a local AD who could order it for me.


----------



## Hydroconquest

People with latest HC gen, how accurate is your watch so far?


----------



## precious time

Hydroconquest said:


> People with latest HC gen, how accurate is your watch so far?


Please see my previous posts in this thread, although it is obviously just one watch and a boutique edition (don't know if that matters).


----------



## Hydroconquest

hkboyy said:


> I bought one in Apr/May this year.
> But I feel a lot of vibration on this watch, has anybody have the same issue?


Back in 2013 when I tried out a HC at an AD, I could feel a permanent, thin and slight vibration, but I kind of liked it because it gave a feeling of life to the watch.
I just bought a c60 Trident GMT recently and I cannot feel any vibration from it. I’m a little disappointed about that


----------



## b.watcher

Time to throw in a picture for a change 😉


----------



## Hydroconquest

b.watcher said:


> Time to throw in a picture for a change 😉
> View attachment 16320309


Exactly what I'm wanting. Waiting for a contact in USA to respond to me since getting it in US would save me a few hundreds bucks


----------



## robaruba

I own a Hydroconquest in blue and it's one of my daily wearers. I would love to see a no-date version. Anyone else?


----------



## Hydroconquest

robaruba said:


> I own a Hydroconquest in blue and it's one of my daily wearers. I would love to see a no-date version. Anyone else?


There are always people who dislike something in a watch design to some degree, or prefer having a feature that’s not there yet. For me I am almost confortable with the HC ceramic as is, but still prefer to have the numerals a bit smaller.


----------



## b.watcher

Well, and i would like to see a new clasp with a better micro adjustement system and a chronometer certification. Since mine gains 8 seconds a day 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Hydroconquest

b.watcher said:


> Well, and i would like to see a new clasp with a better micro adjustement system and a chronometer certification. Since mine gains 8 seconds a day 🤷‍♂️


Thanks for sharing your accuracy. Now I feel better about my c60 pro GMT which gains 9s


----------



## b.watcher

Hydroconquest said:


> Thanks for sharing your accuracy. Now I feel better about my c60 pro GMT which gains 9s


Happy to help 👍🙂


----------



## Hydroconquest

b.watcher said:


> Happy to help 👍🙂





b.watcher said:


> Well, and i would like to see a new clasp with a better micro adjustement system and a chronometer certification. Since mine gains 8 seconds a day 🤷‍♂️


 I just found out if I wear my c60 trident pro GMT with a power reserve NOT at full, it improves to +4/+5s instead of +9/+10s if the power reserve is full.

Could you try that on your HC and let us know if you get improvement? Let’s say you let it on your table until it’s around 20% of power reserve and then wear it again


----------



## b.watcher

I already did that and it s true what you say, it gets down to maybe +5. But i also own an avigation big eye and that one runs steady +4 no matter if fully wound or not. I guess it s also a question of movement.


----------



## Jorgerg

Hello gentlemen. I present myself to this official thread with my latest acquisition 
















It's a beauty! Wears so comfortable despite being 43 mm and my under 7" wrist. Accuracy I have yet to tell, I got it brand new 2 days ago, but this morning I saw it lost 3 seconds in the last 24 hrs, so I think is great so far ( my midos gain steadily 7 spd, I prefer gain over loss, but then 3 spd is even within COSC).
I'm very happy! Rounds nicely my collection 








Thank you and a Happy new year!!!


----------



## Hydroconquest

Jorgerg said:


> Hello gentlemen. I present myself to this official thread with my latest acquisition
> 
> It's a beauty! Wears so comfortable despite being 43 mm and my under 7" wrist. Accuracy I have yet to tell, I got it brand new 2 days ago, but this morning I saw it lost 3 seconds in the last 24 hrs, so I think is great so far ( my midos gain steadily 7 spd, I prefer gain over loss, but then 3 spd is even within COSC).
> I'm very happy! Rounds nicely my collection


Nice addition. Do try to fully wind your new HC before wearing it to see if that solves the few seconds loss


----------



## Hydroconquest

b.watcher said:


> I already did that and it s true what you say, it gets down to maybe +5. But i also own an avigation big eye and that one runs steady +4 no matter if fully wound or not. I guess it s also a question of movement.


The HC and c60 trident both use ETA-derived movements


----------



## b.watcher

Hydroconquest said:


> The HC and c60 trident both use ETA-derived movements


true, but the one the HC uses is exclusively for longines.


----------



## watchmenottv

HQ on Nato🪖


----------



## Jorgerg

watchmenottv said:


> View attachment 16337795
> 
> HQ on Nato🪖


Beautiful NATO! which brand? Is it difficult to change straps on the HC?


----------



## Hydroconquest

Baseworld is approaching. What would Longines do this year ?


----------



## watchmenottv

Jorgerg said:


> Beautiful NATO! which brand? Is it difficult to change straps on the HC?


Thank you. It's a Barton Bond Nato. The bracelet was a bit difficult to remove but after that it's pretty easy to change straps.


----------



## MonkeyBoyMaul

My brand new Hydroconquest on a green NATO. Sadly it’s on a NATO as I noticed a faulty bracelet spring bar in the micro adjust on the day I received it, NYE 2021. Subsequently found other owners have had the exact same problem. Off the to AD tomorrow to get it sorted but anyone else experienced this?


----------



## b.watcher

Hydroconquest said:


> Baseworld is approaching. What would Longines do this year ?


to my knowledge there is no baselworld anymore. and if there still was, the swatch group isn't part of for years now.


----------



## b.watcher

No worries my friend, keep an eye out for the new lineup on the logines website, watchuseek of course and youtube for example and you won't miss a thing


----------



## Jorgerg

How about a 40 mm silver dial legend diver? There is already a mother of pearl 36 mm one.


----------



## HannibalLecter

Spending covid time with my most trusted companion


----------



## b.watcher

Always a good thing to have a trusted companion. especially if it's a longines and especially during this time


----------



## HannibalLecter

b.watcher said:


> Always a good thing to have a trusted companion. especially if it's a longines and especially during this time


Couldn't agree more! Cheers


----------



## Jorgerg

Ok, first 3 day measure on the hydroconquest. Is losing 3spd. Even if technically it is more precise than my midos, I expect it to regulate a bit the next days. It left my wrist this morning, back in the box and I'm going to take power reserve now. I'll update later


----------



## b.watcher

Jorgerg said:


> Ok, first 3 day measure on the hydroconquest. Is losing 3spd. Even if technically it is more precise than my midos, I expect it to regulate a bit the next days. It left my wrist this morning, back in the box and I'm going to take power reserve now. I'll update later


-3 is withing chronometer specs. Which is quite impressive!


----------



## Jorgerg

b.watcher said:


> -3 is withing chronometer specs. Which is quite impressive!


It is, but I'll give it time to know more precise readings. I prefer them to gain some spd, but that accuracy is well enough and as you said, within COSC (not being officially certified). I don't want to have watch OCD so I'm pretty happy with that


----------



## b.watcher

Jorgerg said:


> It is, but I'll give it time to know more precise readings. I prefer them to gain some spd, but that accuracy is well enough and as you said, within COSC (not being officially certified). I don't want to have watch OCD so I'm pretty happy with that


i agree, i usally also prefer it when watches gain time and not loose. i have a mido ocean star diver which is actually a certified chronometer. it runs between -1 and -3 seconds a day which is quite alright i'd say


----------



## Jorgerg

Ok power reserve measure done. I started Jan 3rd 8 am... 73 hrs 21 min, beat the 72-hr standard by more than an hour. Pretty nice. I'll keep track of the accuracy and update later


----------



## precious time

For the 888 Hydroconquest, I don't believe there is any hinderance to running COSC. The watch just needs to be adjusted properly. Mine runs as precisely as the Rolex it replaced. However, at what a Hydroconquest or most other Longines watches retail for, you cannot expect COSC standards out of the box. That would be having your cake and eating it too...


----------



## Magna Graecia

New LHC on a Zulu strap.


----------



## ETA2824-2

43 mm-Version. Heavy but solid as a rock!


----------



## pfad

My 41 mm, on a bracelet but waiting for a Nato


----------



## pfad

Still on the wrist


----------



## Thrillhouse2k22

Love the green - bad pic does not do it justice.


----------



## Jorgerg

New: Longines HydroConquest XXII Commonwealth Games on Quick Takes -


The new Longines HydroConquest XXII Commonwealth Games is a limited edition of 2022 pieces and retails at S$2860. It is a colorful variant to an otherwise common dive watch design, and benefits from a rather robust 3-day automatic movement. Fit on a bracelet and water resistant to 300m, the...




deployant.com


----------



## LesXL

Loving my new one. This green dial is top


----------



## LesXL

Jorgerg said:


> New: Longines HydroConquest XXII Commonwealth Games on Quick Takes -
> 
> 
> The new Longines HydroConquest XXII Commonwealth Games is a limited edition of 2022 pieces and retails at S$2860. It is a colorful variant to an otherwise common dive watch design, and benefits from a rather robust 3-day automatic movement. Fit on a bracelet and water resistant to 300m, the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deployant.com


Looks actually quite nice!


----------



## FerrisAus

My new Hydroconquest 41 on my 6.5" (approx) wrist.


----------



## precious time

This might be of possible interest to followers of the present thread.


----------



## watchmenottv

Back on the bracelet after almost 3 months 😁


----------



## YuG

Anyone have the two-toned blue and gold they want to share? I normally, don't like two-tone, but there's something about the blue and gold HC that does it for me, at least from pictures. Probably would be a fun weekend wear.


----------



## Jorgerg

YuG said:


> Anyone have the two-toned blue and gold they want to share? I normally, don't like two-tone, but there's something about the blue and gold HC that does it for me, at least from pictures. Probably would be a fun weekend wear.


I tried a Black and gold one, and it was ok...not on bracelet, maybe on bracelet looks better. Anyway, wasn't impressed


----------



## FerrisAus

I tried on a blue and gold HC recently as the shop I visited didn't have a regular blue one on a rubber strap (which is the model I was looking for, and eventually purchased). Here's some photos the sales assistant took. I'm pretty sure that it was a 41, and I have a 6.5" wrist for your reference. 
As mentioned, I much prefer the straight steel look, and I also wonder how good the PVD treatment is and whether it would scratch off over time?


----------



## ETA2824-2

FerrisAus said:


> I tried on a blue and gold HC recently as the shop I visited didn't have a regular blue one on a rubber strap (which is the model I was looking for, and eventually purchased). Here's some photos the sales assistant took. I'm pretty sure that it was a 41, and I have a 6.5" wrist for your reference.
> As mentioned, I much prefer the straight steel look, and I also wonder how good the PVD treatment is and whether it would scratch off over time?
> View attachment 16401431
> 
> View attachment 16401432


Perfect look!


----------



## Cybotron

Do the bracelets on these have micro adjustments?


----------



## RossD88

Cybotron said:


> Do the bracelets on these have micro adjustments?


Yes, the clasp has 3 micro adjustments on. However, they are fixed so can't be changed easily on the fly.


----------



## OhioTime330

I got sucked into watch videos and forums over the past few years. I’ve only ever owned cheaper quartz or solar watches, mainly seiko, but have wanted to finally get my first nice automatic watch. I’ve always been drawn to dive watches and I wanted something that could be a daily wear. After way too much research I decided on a hydroconquest. I finally pulled the trigger and it arrived today! I love the size and feel and can’t wait to get some new bands for it (already ordered 2 rubber straps).


----------



## Maxgus

44mm on silicon strap, very comfortable and accuracy matches my Ball chronometer. Love this watch.


----------



## JPa

djcarpentier said:


> Curious about this vs the regular conquest. Anyone have/had both?


What do you want to know? I have the conquest. I have handled the HC several times (39mm version and ceramic version) as I am leaning towards buying one. Hard to beat the thickness from a quality diver. I try to limit the number of watches I own so a new purchase is a big decision.

Conquest has been fantastic and is one of my favorite watches. But, I brushed the bracelet as I don’t like PCL’s and put an HC clasp on it because the butterfly, while well made, dug into my wrist when I was active. It spends a lot of time on NATO because it looks good and wears comfortably on one.

















Edit:

I gave in And bought the 39mm HC.










I will brush the bracelet later to be rid of the PCL’s as I did on my conquest. For now, it immediately went on a NATO. I like the dial more than the conquest, and prefer this bezel over the ceramic as it is more useful having 60 minute marks. It’s a little busy, but it’s a diver, it should be.


----------



## yallerhon

Just picked up the HC in black (39mm) today, and immediately put it on a Strapcode rubber strap.

I know it’s ridiculous but this is in addition to my HC in blue (39mm) and green (ceramic 41mm). Something about the case shape, giant lug-to-lug, and oversized crown guards really resonates with me.


----------



## OhioTime330

JPa said:


> What do you want to know? I have the conquest. I have handled the HC several times (39mm version and ceramic version) as I am leaning towards buying one. Hard to beat the thickness from a quality diver. I try to limit the number of watches I own so a new purchase is a big decision.
> 
> Conquest has been fantastic and is one of my favorite watches. But, I brushed the bracelet as I don’t like PCL’s and put an HC clasp on it because the butterfly, while well made, dug into my wrist when I was active. It spends a lot of time on NATO because it looks good and wears comfortably on one.
> View attachment 16466158
> View attachment 16466166


Do you recommend a way to brush out the center links? I don’t like the PcL and want to brush it as well. 

Thanks!


----------



## JPa

OhioTime330 said:


> Do you recommend a way to brush out the center links? I don’t like the PcL and want to brush it as well.
> 
> Thanks!


There are several posts on this site about brushing bracelets. Many recommend scotch brite pads (the green one if I recall but double check that as it’s been a while), which is my recommendation as well. It is a flexible steel wool so it is easy to work into the crevices between links while maintaining consistent pressure across the bracelet and clasp. Smooth easy strokes and some patience is key. I wrapped the bracelet around a tennis ball some as well to get the spaces between the links. It’s not hard and gets easier once you get the first few passes out of the way. Make sure you take it off the watch first as you Don’t want to scratch the case. 

if intentionally scratching your bracelet makes you too nervous you can always have it done professionally, but it’s not hard To do if you are up for it.


----------



## Watchman83

OhioTime330 said:


> Do you recommend a way to brush out the center links? I don’t like the PcL and want to brush it as well.
> 
> Thanks!












Red scotchbrite keep in one direction - this is my hydroconquest afterwards 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmenottv

who needs a Sub when you got a HC😁


----------



## Cybotron

Don't see many Hydroconquest on leather or canvas straps. Has anyone tried any?


----------



## yallerhon

Cybotron said:


> Don't see many Hydroconquest on leather or canvas straps. Has anyone tried any?


Yep! I had my 39mm (blue) HC on a reddish-brown leather strap for a while. Very fun.


----------



## naganaga

Wearing one of my favourite watches and definitely my favourite GADA/EDC for day 4 of my colourful watches week.


----------



## yallerhon

Another busy week at the dealership, today with a Hydroconquest 39mm. A bit of Friday fun on a ‘ribbed’ NATO.


----------



## naganaga

This early generation Longines Hydroconquest for today, hump day Hydroconquest as well as white watch Wednesday


----------



## precious time

Cybotron said:


> Don't see many Hydroconquest on leather or canvas straps. Has anyone tried any?


Works great for me on a NATO. My wrist is sadly too small for the stainless steel bracelet to be comfortable.


----------



## TheFinanceguy

Maxgus said:


> View attachment 16461808
> 
> 
> 44mm on silicon strap, very comfortable and accuracy matches my Ball chronometer. Love this watch.


I have the same watch only the smaller version. What strap did you put that on? I’ve been looking for a nice rubber strap as mine is on a bracelet. Yours looks like it might be the official Longines one which I thought only came on the newer ceramic bezel versions but I’m not sure


----------



## Maxgus

Hi - It's a Miltat FKM, purchased from Amazon.
Very comfortable and so far, hard wearing.


----------



## kamazas

Will they update 39 dial to match the style if new 41? The old dial is too bus for my liking and 41 is too big.


----------



## Yeags01

I’m not much of a diver guy. Never had one, no real interest until a few months ago. Then I saw this watch and it caught my eye. I showed it to my brother (who is not a watch guy), and he loved it - it made him go out and buy a blue faced Citizen Promaster. “Close enough” he said. I had a terrific year at work last year and thought I’d reward myself. I ordered it and waited. And waited. And waited. Finally, I got tired of waiting, so I cancelled it. Weeks later (this past Saturday), I get a shipping notification that I had something coming for Sunday delivery. Strange. That night, my brother (only sibling and best friend) passed away at 54. Sunday comes and the family is a mess. Shipping update - item will be delayed due to weather (good, we aren’t home). When I got home Monday, I had this watch waiting for me on my desk. 

I call this watch “the Tom” after my late brother. It speaks to me all day long and I haven’t taken it off my wrist in 4 days. While he never even saw it, it still sparks memories. The sunburst dial has a way of always looking different - almost like it’s saying “Hey, look at me”. What started as a celebration piece has turned into a remembrance piece. I love it when things (watches) have a hidden or special meaning to people. This one does for me. First Diver. First Longines.


----------



## RossD88

The one thing that always bothered me about my Hydroconquest was the polished centre links. I felt that they made the watch too dressy and not ‘tooly’ enough.

I spoke to a guy I work with and he kindly offered to brush them out for me (although technically he re-brushed the whole bracelet to ensure an even finish), as he had done with his own Hydroconquest. He kept the polished sides of the bracelet though.

Very happy with the end result:


----------



## kamazas

RossD88 said:


> The one thing that always bothered me about my Hydroconquest was the polished centre links. I felt that they made the watch too dressy and not ‘tooly’ enough.
> 
> I spoke to a guy I work with and he kindly offered to brush them out for me (although technically he re-brushed the whole bracelet to ensure an even finish), as he had done with his own Hydroconquest. He kept the polished sides of the bracelet though.
> 
> Very happy with the end result:
> 
> View attachment 16505522


I would have bought some new bracelet and kept or sold the original one. Just for the sake of hating to "damage" the original by brushing it


----------



## Cybotron




----------



## precious time

kamazas said:


> I would have bought some new bracelet and kept or sold the original one. Just for the sake of hating to "damage" the original by brushing it


I will never be using mine, which has been professionally refinished and is for sale here.


----------



## Sugman

Hello, all. I’m thinking about a new 41mm HC. A quick question: How do I know if a particular watch has the L888.5 (silicon hairspring and 72 hr power reserve) vs. one of the earlier ceramic-beveled models with the standard hair spring (and 64 hour power reserve)? Is there a way to tell by looking or will I have to go strictly by the reference number?

(Sorry in advance if I got the movement number wrong.)


----------



## NC_Hager626

Sugman said:


> Hello, all. I’m thinking about a new 41mm HC. A quick question: How do I know if a particular watch has the L888.5 (silicon hairspring and 72 hr power reserve) vs. one of the earlier ceramic-beveled models with the standard hair spring (and 64 hour power reserve)? Is there a way to tell by looking or will I have to go strictly by the reference number?
> 
> (Sorry in advance if I got the movement number wrong.)


See my response in this thread: Longines L888 Movement


----------



## Cougar17

39mm of beauty









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cybotron




----------



## Gabrielsfire

Conquest and Coffee.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## precious time

Sugman said:


> Hello, all. I’m thinking about a new 41mm HC. A quick question: How do I know if a particular watch has the L888.5 (silicon hairspring and 72 hr power reserve) vs. one of the earlier ceramic-beveled models with the standard hair spring (and 64 hour power reserve)? Is there a way to tell by looking or will I have to go strictly by the reference number?
> 
> (Sorry in advance if I got the movement number wrong.)


The regular models don't, but they make special versions that do.


----------



## morert4

Just saw a Grey Hydroconquest for sale on a local FB marketeplace for $200. I pressed for details about authenticity and he finally said “well, it’s a replica”. Adage is almost always true, “if it’s too good to be true….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redclub

First post and first nice watch! I love my new 41mm gray ceramic Hydroconquest on this tan leather NATO.


----------



## morert4

redclub said:


> First post and first nice watch! I love my new 41mm gray ceramic Hydroconquest on this tan leather NATO.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16570525


Beautiful watch and nice color combo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam Summerfield

I have a 44mm LHC on order at the moment. Thinking of rubber strap options at the moment. Will the 21mm strap fit or will it be too loose?

Thanks in advance…


----------



## YuG

I'm patiently waiting for the 39 mm ceramics to be available at my local AD.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

redclub said:


> First post and first nice watch! I love my new 41mm gray ceramic Hydroconquest on this tan leather NATO.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16570525


Mine in the BC Sun yesterday…it’s a great piece & the 41mm is just right for my wrist size.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam Summerfield

My first and definitely not my last Longines. 44mm HydroConquest.


----------



## KOB.

Adam Summerfield said:


> I have a 44mm LHC on order at the moment. Thinking of rubber strap options at the moment. Will the 21mm strap fit or will it be too loose?
> 
> Thanks in advance…


Conventional wisdom is to go up in size rather than down (having said that most HC lug widths are usually 19mm or 21mm where 22mm straps are so easy to find and 19-21mm much harder). So if you had to 23mm would actually fit better, but why?

Given you have a great watch with a STANDARD lug width, I would not stuff around, I’d just get a 22mm rubber strap - there are literally thousands available at every price point (now 21mm, not so Many).


----------



## Adam Summerfield

KOB. said:


> Conventional wisdom is to go up in size rather than down (having said that most HC lug widths are usually 19mm or 21mm where 22mm straps are so easy to find and 19-21mm much harder). So if you had to 23mm would actually fit better, but why?
> 
> Given you have a great watch with a STANDARD lug width, I would not stuff around, I’d just get a 22mm rubber strap - there are literally thousands available at every price point (now 21mm, not so Many).


Now that it has arrived, I think I’ll just stick with the stock bracelet as it’s a perfect fit now.


----------



## ETA2824-2

Back again on my wrist: LHC 43 mm


----------



## ETA2824-2

The bottom of my LHC


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Figured I’d brighten things up a bit…








Love the lume on the HydroConquest 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## YuG

In case anyone is interested, the 39mm with ceramic bezel now seems to be in stock on Longines US website.


----------



## TheDutchman92

Anyone managed to get or see the 39mm ceramic in the metal? I'm waiting for it to land in Aus and would looooooove some live pics if anyone has them!


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

My 41mm with a hint of glow…uh oh, there’s a 39mm now, I thought this one was good, I have a feeling I’d love that even more. Maybe there is another in my future, it’s such a great GADA watch, tough, thin, dress up or down…it’s really one of my favs, the 39mm is going to cause me some grief lol











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDutchman92

39mm on rubber. 7.25" flatish wrist


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srmdalt




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Back to back grey



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 62caster

Anybody know if the new rubber strap fits the old Hydro?


----------



## TheDutchman92

62caster said:


> Anybody know if the new rubber strap fits the old Hydro?


It does, the case dimensions are unchanged and lug holes seem to be in the same place.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d55124

New 39 on Uncle Seiko waffle


----------



## Tomc1944

New 43mm Hydroconquest. Beautiful watch and third Longines in my watch stable.


----------



## tguimaraes

44mm
Does it looks good on my wrist?
I tried 41mm I felt it too small and 43mm ceramic bezel was not an option.
I have it for 2 years and I’m still in love with it


----------



## The Watch Ho

First day on and first Longines.


----------



## ETA2824-2

tguimaraes said:


> 44mm
> Does it looks good on my wrist?
> I tried 41mm I felt it too small and 43mm ceramic bezel was not an option.
> I have it for 2 years and I’m still in love with it
> 
> View attachment 16652200
> 
> View attachment 16652201
> 
> View attachment 16652199


It is a bit on the bigger side. But if it wears comfortably than go for it! 😃


----------



## tguimaraes

ETA2824-2 said:


> It is a bit on the bigger side. But if it wears comfortably than go for it! 😃


My first choice would be the 43mm with ceramic bezel but for doesn’t have a beautiful colour dial as this one and the 1mm difference is not ‘visible’.
What makes this watch seems bigger is the crown but has I’m a big fan of the big dive watches as the aquaracer 43mm and superocean 44mm, I went for it 2y ago and I cannot see it smaller  
I appreciate your feedback !


----------



## morert4

The Watch Ho said:


> First day on and first Longines.
> View attachment 16653413


Looks great! I have that same watch and love it, keeps great time and very well put together for the price. Enjoy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## morert4

My choice today, it’s been a favorite for a long time!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pexel

My first automatic. 41mm on a 16cm wrist. I felt the 39mm was too small, I hope this doesn’t look ridiculously large 😆


----------



## Tomc1944

Pexel said:


> My first automatic. 41mm on a 16cm wrist. I felt the 39mm was too small, I hope this doesn’t look ridiculously large 😆
> 
> View attachment 16677698


Looks great. You will love it. I love mine.


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## colonelpurple

TheDutchman92 said:


> Anyone managed to get or see the 39mm ceramic in the metal? I'm waiting for it to land in Aus and would looooooove some live pics if anyone has them!


Yes
I have a small wrist (6.7"), so was expectant, but felt it looks too small for a diving watch. The same feeling I had when I tried on the oris aquis 39.5.

I eventually went with the 41mm. It's looks and fits perfectly, and at 12mm, is so comfortable on my small wrist, but has great sports and smart presense.


----------



## ETA2824-2

Purrfect fit!  😃


----------



## ETA2824-2

Toronie?


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## ETA2824-2

Six days in a row already:


----------



## Tomc1944

ETA2824-2 said:


> Six days in a row already:
> 
> 
> View attachment 16708906


Love it. I wear mine everyday.


----------



## ETA2824-2

LHC 43


----------



## Flatcap

My everyday beater, as a decorator.


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## ETA2824-2

Left wrist LHC and right wrist Promaster NY0040


----------



## yallerhon

Cheap leather strap has me enjoying my 41mm again


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## FerrisAus




----------



## jaycwb




----------



## EncounterID

Got a new nato for my oldest watch in the collection. Almost ten years with this thing. The oldest thing I own other than my car.


----------



## Gabrielsfire

Hydroconquest…41mm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Magna Graecia

I’ve had my 43mm HC for about six months and the accuracy has been amazing; averaging -1 sec/day. I purchased a Seiko Emperor Tuna in rose gold that has the unregulated Grand Seiko 8L35 movement and it runs +10 sec/day no matter the position. Disappointing considering the cost was double the HC.


----------



## ETA2824-2

My wife gifted her Longines Hydro Conquest 39 to our son:


----------



## Cybotron




----------



## Flatcap

Cybotron said:


> View attachment 16786913


That is a very nice colour combo with that strap


----------



## Cybotron

Flatcap said:


> That is a very nice colour combo with that strap


Thanks


----------



## Flatcap

Nice day out 😎


----------



## VipinLJ

Not a popular choice on here but it was a gift from my wife and I personally think it looks wonderful.
(This is also my first post on the forum)

39mm on a 6.7" wrist


----------



## Sugman

Just got it, yesterday…









…the watch, not the beer.


----------



## ETA2824-2

Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## ETA2824-2

Good morning chers amis! 🇫🇷
In the background the distinct "bec d'aigle" (eagles's beak) of La Citotat in France.


----------



## Turpinr

ETA2824-2 said:


> View attachment 16910317


The Camembert deserves a tick of it's own


----------



## ETA2824-2

Turpinr said:


> The Camembert deserves a tick of it's own


 Made from *lait cru* (= raw milk) not from sterilised industrial milk.
That is very different. 🇫🇷


----------



## Turpinr

ETA2824-2 said:


> Made from *lait cru* (= raw milk) not from sterilised industrial milk.
> That is very different. 🇫🇷


Baked Camembert and crusty bread mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## ETA2824-2

Longines Hydro Conquest 43 mm:


----------



## Sugman

I'm thinking about a black Artem or Hirsch Performance strap...figured I'd try it out on a DiModell that I had in the drawer, first. Thoughts?


----------



## Eranhofman

My new combo


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## RossD88




----------



## WDSub




----------



## Radiolarian

WOS has a special color available. It would be a good match with my green Longines Spirit of Zulu.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Relo60

39mm


----------



## Sugman

Eranhofman said:


> My new combo
> View attachment 16926274


What strap is that? It looks good.


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Sennelier

Opinions wanted. Do you think the 41mm looks alright on my wrist, or should I go for a 39mm? I'm not used to wearing watches with long lugs, so I'm having a hard time deciding whether I can pull this size off. Thanks.


----------



## watchinado

Sennelier said:


> Opinions wanted. Do you think the 41mm looks alright on my wrist, or should I go for a 39mm? I'm not used to wearing watches with long lugs, so I'm having a hard time deciding whether I can pull this size off. Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 17014158


Definitely works in my opinion. Lugs still very much in the right zone.


----------



## Sennelier

watchinado said:


> Definitely works in my opinion. Lugs still very much in the right zone.


Alright, thanks! Really like this watch, so I might just keep it then.


----------



## Relo60

Sennelier said:


> Opinions wanted. Do you think the 41mm looks alright on my wrist, or should I go for a 39mm? I'm not used to wearing watches with long lugs, so I'm having a hard time deciding whether I can pull this size off. Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 17014158
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. I have 6.5” wrist. Tried both the 41 and the 39mm but decided on the 39. Shorter lug to lug for the 39. The 41 just loomed large on my wrist and had a longer lug to lug.


----------



## ETA2824-2

Sennelier said:


> Do you think the 41mm looks alright on my wrist, or should I go for a 39mm?


Perfect fit!


----------



## Sennelier

ETA2824-2 said:


> Perfect fit!


Thanks! It's settled then, I'm keeping it! 😁


----------



## Sennelier

Really like the green hue on this one.


----------



## Sennelier

I love the HC, it's my my first Longines and the quality is outstanding. However, one thing annoys me. The endlinks don't sit flush with the lugs. I have other watches in this price range, Sinn and Oris for example, where the endlinks line up perfectly with the case, so I kind of expect more from a respectable brand such as Longines. I'm thinking about going to a local watchmaker or even make a warranty claim, but maybe I'm just being silly and expecting too much? So what do you as Longines owners think - is it fixable or should I just live with it?


----------



## Sennelier

Update: I emailed Swatch Group and they replied that it looked strange and that they wanted to take a look at it. So I'm sending it away to be fixed under warranty. Awesome customer service!


----------



## ETA2824-2

LHC 43


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## Bicilindrico11

Here's mine, just back from service with new 888.5 movement!

A curiosity, I noticed that compared to before the rotor whips and makes a lot of noise, you can hear it even from a distance, yours too?


----------



## Sennelier

Bicilindrico11 said:


> Here's mine, just back from service with new 888.5 movement!
> 
> A curiosity, I noticed that compared to before the rotor whips and makes a lot of noise, you can hear it even from a distance, yours too?
> 
> View attachment 17052023


Strange... My L888.5 is quiet as a whisper. It's by far the quietest movement I've ever come across, both the rotor and the ticking. The sound is so faint, in fact, that the Watch Accuracy Meter app on my phone has a hard time picking up the ticks through the microphone.


----------



## PaulB73

My 41mm black HC on rubber


----------



## Maxgus

In its natural environment today!


----------



## b.watcher

Just got it the day before yesterday and love it! The rubber strap is so comfortable and the watch looks fantastic !


----------



## Jason Bourne

Do these watches ever go on discount? I tried on the newer version 39mm and I was shocked at how nice the quality.


----------



## YuG

I feel like Longines are always discounted at my AD.


----------



## Jason Bourne

How much are usually the discounts? Dillards surprisingly sells them. Not sure I can haggle say 20% maybe more. I’m looking on WatchRecon too.


----------



## b.watcher

It s always worth it to have a look at watchfinder. Their prices might not be exactly the lowest, but the watches are all authenticated and went through a check up which so far has always given me peace of mind which is sometimes worth more than just saving a few bucks by buing it from an uncertain source.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Sugman

Jason Bourne said:


> How much are usually the discounts? Dillards surprisingly sells them. Not sure I can haggle say 20% maybe more. I’m looking on WatchRecon too.


I would think you could get 20%. I was able to actually beat that by a tad.


----------



## vaison

I know you can haggle the Hydroconquest on eBay. There is an AD out of Clifton, NJ who sells on there. I just picked up a $1700 Hydro for $1300 with my offer. Shipped free too.


----------



## Jorgerg

long time since last post


----------



## Relo60




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## Roscoe Jr

The more photos I see of the older version of the HQ the more rugged it looks. I'd be happy with this look. The red tip on the second hand is a feature too. Then again I really like the new green faced version as well. Have to try some on. Going to an AD soon, lots of choices, size, colour, version, strap.



watchmenottv said:


> View attachment 16337795
> 
> HQ on Nato🪖


----------



## HerrSavage

I am normally firmly ensconced in the cheap end of the watch world, but a couple days ago I got up the nerve to go into a shop and try on a blue Rado Captain Cook - which had just caught my attention in the window a few times. It is a gorgeous watch, but for me possibly a tiny tad too fancy looking. I wanted to try something to compare, so saw the Longines(shop price of €1700 vs. €2200 for the Rado..), and tried it on. It was an immediate kind of "wow!! - perfect" effect. It looked great, and felt great... I have a big round birthday coming up this year, so may go for one of these.. I still want to try on an Oris Aquis though - a watch I have never seen in person or tried on (a goal in the near future if I can find one..), but which I drool over online.. But for now I'm really keen on that blue Longines Hydroconquest 43mm..

I see some for sale elsewhere for significantly less - like €1300.. Is that normal? At this particular shop the guy would not budge on price, and just gave me the Spiel about "service" bla bla.. Pretty sure I could get at least %10 from a different shop(had precisely that experience with the Tissot I got my wife for Christmas...) But a drop from €1700 to €1300 seems a lot.. - great if so..

Edit - It's €1300 on Longines.com, but as far as I can tell from within Germany - so not Customs/VAT.. Is it really worth paying more at a shop?

In terms of ruggedness, reliability, etc.., is the Longines really any "better" than a Tissot Seaster Powermatic 80 for ex? From what I understand, the Rado, Longines, and even the Union Glasshütte I tried on all have the same movement... Thanks.


----------



## b.watcher

That s not the case, the hydroconquest has a movement that is exclusive to longines.


----------



## HerrSavage

OK, thanks. That’s what the guy told me. That they all have Eta movements… 🤷‍♂️


----------



## b.watcher

they're all eta indeed. just longines has one that is exclusively made from eta for them. it differs in some specs and quaility.


----------



## HerrSavage

Thanks. Do you know how exactly?


----------



## ETA2824-2

HerrSavage said:


> OK, thanks. That’s what the guy told me. That they all have Eta movements… 🤷‍♂️


The one you tried has the L888.2/ETA A31.L01.
The beat rate is 25'200 and that is currently unique.
BTW: The watch gives the feeling that it is indestructible.


​


----------



## Mustang1972

Hi I am looking at making the switch back to quartz watches  quartz seem to be a rare breed in many models of more premium watches.
Does anyone have any experience of the 39mm quartz black dial hydroconquest. I like the idea of a slim, accurate diver.
The only issue I see for me is polished centre links and lug with.
Just wondering if anyone has owned one of these and their opinion.


----------



## Bicilindrico11

Mustang1972 said:


> Hi I am looking at making the switch back to quartz watches  quartz seem to be a rare breed in many models of more premium watches.
> Does anyone have any experience of the 39mm quartz black dial hydroconquest. I like the idea of a slim, accurate diver.
> The only issue I see for me is polished centre links and lug with.
> Just wondering if anyone has owned one of these and their opinion.


The watch is the same, only that with 300/400 euros more you get the previous version with automatic aluminum bezel which is better.


----------



## Mustang1972

Bicilindrico11 said:


> The watch is the same, only that with 300/400 euros more you get the previous version with automatic aluminum bezel which is better.


Thanks what is the quartz bezel then ? I love auto but want to mlve back to quartz ideally


----------



## Bicilindrico11

Mustang1972 said:


> Thanks what is the quartz bezel then ? I love auto but want to mlve back to quartz ideally


Quartz only available with an aluminum bezel.


----------



## Sugman

HerrSavage said:


> OK, thanks. That’s what the guy told me. That they all have Eta movements… 🤷‍♂️


In addition to what @ETA2824-2 said, it also has a longer power reserve. My 41mm HC has a L888 movement in it with a Si hairspring and a 70 hour power reserve. If I’m not mistaken, the earlier L888s didn’t have the Si spring and had a 63 hr power reserve. Mine’s the L888.5. The AD should be able to tell you which movement is in your particular watch. Personally, I’d make sure it’s the newer one.

I also have an Oris Aquis. It’s a really nice watch, too. Although the movement is a run-of-the-mill Sellita, it has one of the best bracelets out there. I recommend you try both before plunking down your hard-earned money.


----------



## Sugman

After posting the above a couple of days ago, I figured it would be a good time to wear the HC.


----------



## b.watcher

Sugman said:


> After posting the above a couple of days ago, I figured it would be a good time to wear the HC.
> View attachment 17147204


This is one super comfortable rubber strap. Wouldn t you agree? I have the hydro chrono on that rubber strap and just love it!


----------

